# Anyone else waiting to start treatment?



## L_ouise

Well we have finally got here! All the diagnositcs done and clear  

Now we are just waiting to see a nurse who apparently have to go through a checklist with us and then we can start treatment at the clinic of our choice on the Nhs  

Anyone else just waiting for the greenlight and then they can start? We are hoping to start down regulation sometime in May


----------



## dinkydott

hi louise.good news for you....im just waiting also hun.had all my bloodes and df has had his...i just need a pelivc scan which is on the 30th march. after that im on the waiting list.iv choose my clinic on nhs.which is addenbrooks via oxford  fertilty unit, my fertlity nurse said once scan done then i will referr me to the clinic.....what clinic have you choosen, wooh cant be a long waiting list if you plan to start in may....xxxx


----------



## Hannushka

Hi louise & Claire  
I'm also waiting to start tx. I have consultation 4th of april to go through protocols and should start downregging around the 20th of april. I am a bit worried as they did say, depending when my af starts, there are few bank holidays end of april (easter,royal wedding etc) and if my scans hit those days, they might have to put my cycle back a month :/ 
Can't they put back the easter for me plese?  
Take care hunnies xxxxxxxxxxx
-H-


----------



## dinkydott

hi h.....how exciting for you.....wont be long for you/are you nhs or privet.......iv just had my pelvis scan yesterday and iv got a small cyst on right ovray but  fertlity nurse called me today and said nothing to worrie about.and still refering me to my chossen clinic,which is my hospital via oxford fertiliy unit for ec and et....got to wait 2 weeks for letter ......im so excited.....ivf is a long road and def had the ups and down already.i no there is more to come but what dont kill you makes you stronger hey....what clinic are you attening? figers crossed for you that it does not full with in the bank holidays, nothing worse than having to wait more than you have to....but some times out of your hands......hi louse how are you. hows your ivf road going, you heard any more, when you are starting,xxxxx


----------



## Hannushka

hey there  
Claire- I'm with NHS, at Queen Mary's Roehampton, and EC & ET will be done in Bridge Centre in london. Been reading my papers again and i think it'll be ok, as most of the scans and stuff astart in the stimming part, which will be in may... I think... will find out monday    
Hiya Louise, hope you doing well too! 
  
Hanna


----------



## dinkydott

hello...... thats good then hun....we love bank holis but i no a few girls on here that dont now,bless em.....do you mind me asking how many nhs funded 1s are you getting,?xxx


----------



## Hannushka

I omly get one cycle. not even freezing for free


----------



## dinkydott

how comes,im in east of england and getting 3 full, plus 3 frozen,why is it so diff hun xxxx


----------



## x-stacey-x

Hello ladies I'm starting treatment soon too  so excited, can't wait to get going now. I've got my planning appointment on Thurs so I'll find out the exact dates of ec & et & when I'm starting down regging. It's my 1st cycle and I'm NHS funded but where I am in Devon we only get the one funded cycle, but we do get frosties.

*clairescott* - I may have to move up near you! It's great that you get 3 full cycles, all PCT's should offer the same.

xx


----------



## Hannushka

hiya  
Claire- It is a post code lottery, I'm afraid. Lucky to get the one, If I'd lived 2 miles to the south I'd get none.  
Stacey- Wow, maybe we'll be buddies, I got my planning monday, but i know i'll be starting dr as soon as I get my periods this month 
-Hanna xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## dinkydott

hi ya girls hope you are all ok.....i wonder if you can give me some info then,it sounds like you are one step ahead of me.....iv had all my test done and pelivis scan....gyno nurse is now sending my referal and notes to my chosen clicin....she said i will get a letter rom them in 2 weeks time.....now im up to here what happens next and whats the wait ect ect.i no each clinic is dif but a gd line would be good to no, xxxxx


----------



## Hannushka

sorry, Claire, I can't help. I got through quite quickly once I tried for 6 months as they requested after my laparoscopy, basically a months wait, but that is because all other pct's around  who use QM's have suspended ivf. I don't know how long the queues are elsewhere xxx
Good luck though  
Hanna


----------



## x-stacey-x

It has all been a very fast turn around for me too. I requested a referral from our GP to our local fertility clinic at the beginning of Nov '10. That only took 2 weeks to get an appointment & we had all our tests done within the next month. The longest part of the wait was between Dec & Feb for our follow-up & full results. After our follow up it was a 3 week wait for an appointment at the actual hospital we will be having treatment in & at our 1st appointment they gave us a date so it's been really efficient & fast. Our next appointment now is on Thurs to give us the actual dates of EC & ET & to tell me all about the drugs I'll be taking.

Hope this helps. Hopefully you won't be waiting too long. I know how frustrating it can be! 

xx


----------



## dinkydott

thank hann
stacey thats a real help.yeah i saw my gp in dec,got app with gyno in feb that was a long wait.now waiting for referal to chosen clinic...nurse said 2 weeks but mayb 3 like you had. may be they will give me dates in that app to.....looks like you did have a good turn round, i no the policey is 18 weeks on nhs.so they say from gp to start of treament but hey its nhs.but by looks of thing they do try.....and your right the waiting make you go mad. but the way i try and look at it we are near the chance of having a baby than a year ago hey....hanna when did you start your proeces.....it all gets exciting dont it,but not with the ups and downs.on wens i had a pelivs scan...they found a cyst.i hit a low,had a day off work and thought ivf will have to be put back.but in that same day my gyno nurse called and said nothing to worry about still pushing on ....this site is really cool and im so glad i have found it, to talk to other ladys like your selfs and go though things. other pepole try to under stand but they dont really no..xxxx


----------



## Hannushka

We started investigations end of 2009. It was pretty slow process with the tests and then had to wait 3 months b4 even got to see the fertility  . My pelvic scan showed some endo and fibroids, but they were shocked when they did the laparoscopy and hysteroscopy as the endo was much worse than they had seen in the pelvic scan. They managed to remove it all but i needed almost 3 weeks to recuperate as they had been pushing and shoving my internal organs, and my stitches burst too. 
The doc then said I have to try to conceive naturally for 6 months and if it doesnt happen, we go for ivf. So in total, the process has beenaround a year and a half  

Yeah, it really is hard for people to understand, but I've still been very honest with people around me and haven't really kept it a secret at all. Some people say stupid things, but most fully support me  
I had my down times too, especially when i found out here that surrey has suspended all ivf treatment and i thought i was part of surrey, because i live in surrey  , so there was a lot of tears, tantrums, phone calls and emails, only to find out Kingston has it's own pct and I am part of it   .
That made me realise how lucky I actually am to get even the one cycle on nhs.
Take care now huns xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
Hanna


----------



## dinkydott

oooh hann sorry to hear about endo,not good and what you went though with op and that, and thank god you got your go of ivf on nhs,cant belive they have stopped it in some places how crawl....but just shows how sad the nhs and pct and goverment are..... ^bigbad....life is crawl enough....for couples  ect like use, i read about endo the other day after my pelivs scan becouse the nurse who did my scan was going on about it to me,im lucky it turned out to be a normal small cyst,so they say,but keepin a eye on it, my scan was to see if every thing was working ok...i have blocked damged tubes, i found out 7 years ago but at the time didnt want to go down ivf rought, tell last year,iv had a long time to sort it out in my head,some times time is not a healer becouse it comes down to always somthing missing in life...so here iam....it wont be long for you....and good luck for monday hun bet you cant wait,  xxx


----------



## nixie75

Hello all,

I am new to this site and still learning how to use it...

I am going through IVF I have been to 2 consultations had all the screening tests done and now I am due to go back next Thursday.  They are going to put me on nasal spray for 2 wks (day21 of cycle) then I will be having about 10days they think of infections!  That part I am not looking forward too.. but she has shown me the pen that I can inject myself with, she did say it is more expensive but know the right amount is being distributed into my body.  

I have also been given a rough date on when they are harvesting my eggs.  Kinda weird knowing roughly when you can be pregnant as I had 4 previous conceptions naturally.  My new partner and I are going the IVF route as i was sterilised after my last child...not knowing I would split with my Husband and want another its the only route for us as I have only got 1 ovary and from my FSH level its not a very good one.  My partner now has no children and we have decided we would like one together.

We are going private and Mr Dooley our consultant has given us a 15% chance...but its a chance we are willing to take, rather than thinking what if? wish we did try? 
I just wonder what the side effects of the drugs are....does anyone know?


----------



## L_ouise

Hiya Nixie 

I think it's great that you are still giving it a go. It is a bit weird knowing when you are going to conceive (thinking positively), i actually think it makes natural ttc'er a bit envious funnily enough and i certainly feel that it is one of the advantages of needing IVF 

I can only tell you what i have read and been told as i have not had a cycle myself yet, but basically the effects of the drugs are supposed to be like PMS. I don't know if they give you back ache etc (like what i get with PMS) but we are supposed to be very hormonal - my hubby almost looked like he was reconsidering havign chilren at all when he was told that


----------



## nixie75

Oh great so I am going to be fun then hahaha

It was so much to take in when Mr Dooley was explaining it all...he did mention sore breasts so as described by you its like PMS...always a moody cow at that time haha  

Yeah It is a gamble with how much its going to cost but if its meant to be then it will happen.  Its just keeping calm and not worrying I think will help.  

I have looked at a few forums etc and most ppl don't succeed on a first attempt so I expect my chances will be slim...but I'm keeping positive 

Still get get my head around knowing when I will be pregnant its really kinda weird haha

So how far are you on IVF? have you a good consultant/Mr/Dr?


----------



## josjourney

Hi girls, I hope you dont mind me posting here. I'm due to start DR on 24th May when May AF starts.... Bet im waiting around for it  . I have seen the nurses so have all my dates now all going well EC due 20th June... Could of gone in April but due to bank holidays my clinic was booked up!! But after such a long journey it seems so near now and I find it very hard to think straight. After two ops last year to remove endo and fibroids it seems a dream to be told we can start tx. I was surprised how quick it happens once i start just 2 weeks sniffing 2 weeks injections but i suppose it may change as we go along...  wishing everyone lots of luck in your tx sending  and    to you all jo xxx


----------



## Hannushka

Hey all  
Welcome josjourney to our thread  
Nixie, Louise,Claire & Stacey- hope you all well!  
Yeah, knowing when u may conceive is sort of cool but weird too... I'm sure it makes me want to count due date and all then which in turn makes it all more devastating if it doesn't work...  
I'm really scared now that the bank holidays may interfere with my plans too. Been counting if my af arrives on the 20th as I think, some people have been having scan on the 9th day of dr, that would be 29th, which is the date of the royal wedding and therefore a bank holiday, but my af has been up to 6 days inaccurate since my laparoscopy so who knows...  :/ I shall find out tomorrow in my consultation. 
Excited but scared


----------



## Flygirl77

Hi ladies hope you don't mind me joining in as I'm new to the site.

I start my ivf on 16/4 I get my prostap injection  that day then I've got my pre stim scan on 5/5.
This is my 1st cycle of ivf so keeping everything crossed. Hopefully chat more along the way

Good luck to you all
Christina xx


----------



## dinkydott

hi ya ladys.....welcome flygirl,nikke and jos ........
hi stacy louise and hann...
hann how did you get on today? 
well ladys looks like we are all on the right thread for newies....and all excited and scared at the same time, but i think we can all learn and help each other...its good that we are all close,some of use closer to treament than othes but we are most def on our way .....none of use  want to be doing it the ivf way but thats the card we was dealt and here we are,making the most of what we got....and having every think crossed.....xxxxx


----------



## Hannushka

Hey all  
Hope you are all well.
So, We had our consultation today, and DOH! I forgot my passport home so they wouldn't give me the schedule!  
I now have to pop there tomorrow morning at 8am with our passports to get the schedule. 
They took another pelvic scan as well and all is ok. So I will be starting with the pill on the third day of my   , which should be around the 23rd. Very happy that things are moving forward but was pretty upset for the lack of compassion and concern in the consultation. I felt it was very rushed and I didn't get to ask all my questions... 
I shall try to ask the rest of my q's tomorrow then  
Good luck all 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## josjourney

Hi ladies  ,
Hope everyone ok and not wearing out the calender like me.....  it is really nice to see we are all very close in treatment as the support will be great.
Hanna I know you must be frustrated forgetting passport hun, i think you are so anxious about going for appt not surprising to forget things. Im doing that all the time at mo . It is great when you get the schedule but still feels like a dream, my family think it looks very busy and feel more now of what we are going through. Im still counting days to 24th may keep telling myself we got easter and bank hols so sure time will fly.
Good luck everyone jo xxxxx


----------



## x-stacey-x

Hi Jo, 

I am also wearing out my calendar! I keep counting the same dates over & over even though I know that I know them all! lol I get my schedule on Thursday, I'm sooooo excited! I just want actual dates of when everythings happening now. The 24th isn't long away now at all - just think less than 3 weeks!! Just take these next couple of weeks to spend a bit of time on yourself, maybe have a few treatments to relax, have lunch with friends etc cos you might find with a hectic schedule you can't fit those things in or maybe you're too tired. 

I'm so glad I found this forum & this link, all you ladies have been such a help to me. It's so nice knowing I have somewhere to come for support, answers to questions & general chit-chat during this rollercoaster ride  xxx


----------



## dinkydott

ohh hann sory to here about the delay in knowing your schedule,but least its only tomorrow and not another weeks,but not good you was rushed also, thats the trouble,they prob have such a tight schedule its like in and out,next please...but for use its all new,loads to ask.lots to no....yeah hann get some more in tomorrow if you can.but least you no when you start your pill....hann just a quicky....i didnt no you need your pastport, not that far yet...iv got mine but df has not got his, hes ran out a while back do we both need them??
jos hi hun,is this our new home??and the may will soon be here,my nurse told me once treament start it will take over life and to enjoy dh and family friend ect while ya can, so im with stacy, enjoy enjoy.i no easy said than done,  
stacy not long tell your appt,get the next 2days out the way....xxxxxx


----------



## josjourney

Hi claire yes this seems to be our new home hun  How are you doing? Yes you need passports for the **** forms you fill in they photocopy them. We got forms in post and sent photocopy's then when we met fertility nurse you sign lots of consent forms.... One which upset me if anything happened to DP after EC before ET he had to consent to them still being allowed to transfer i know they got to cover all cases but not nice to think about...   xxx
Hanna hope you get schedule tomorrow hun and start date very soon. xxx
Stacey i know great site you seem to get answers to all your questions on here and support is what we need. Ive got one and bit months to start as 24th may AF should be here then start sniffing, i have paid for all the drugs and they sent the sniffing one home with me get the injections as we go. Good luck with appt let us know how you get on hun  xxx
Louise, flygirl and nixie hi huns hope you all ok   xxx


----------



## dinkydott

moring every1.....thanks jo.....will have to send off for dp pastport now.what a nightmare rearly,passports can thake a while to come through this time of year.but glad i no now instead of near the time,right of to post office this afternoon,hope you all have a good day xxxxx


----------



## x-stacey-x

Afternoon ladies hope you're all keeping well. I'm glad this topic of passports has come up as I think mine has literally just run out. Is this going to be a problem?? What exactly do they need them for & if it's just for I.D do they not take driving licenses? Is this a really silly question? lol I've just has my hair done & it's ever so slightly blonder but I think it could be affecting me already hehe xxx


----------



## dinkydott

hi every1,stacey i no, its silly about the pass port.got my dp forms for his now,fill them in tonight, dont even no where his old 1 is or birth cef...... yay i got a call from another nurse today, sorting out my semunar. have i not spelt that right,,,well meeting day etc.....13 april....hehe next wens,god thought it would be another week yet....she is sending me info in the post....err girls we dont need passports for that do we ........any how what does this meeting thing intail??is it just to let use no whats going to happen.hope every1 is fine,xxxxx


----------



## josjourney

Hi girls, claire our meeting we didnt need passports but they sent in the post the forms for HFEA and had to photocopy passport and send then.You find i think they just run through the treatment plan with you then meeting with fertility nurse was to go through drugs and start dates, scans ect. Great news hun next weds appt be great if you start same time as me... 
Stacey it only asks for passport photo hun on forms im sure you can still see it is you even with new hair colour sweetie 
Hope everyone is ok xxx


----------



## x-stacey-x

I think I'd better get these forms out again lol I'm quite sure I'm losing the plot! And this is before I start taking all these drugs, poor DH he's gonna be in for a treat! haha xx


----------



## dinkydott

are jo thankyou...well iv filled in passport form and just need his phote,  im dragging him to boots 2morrow after work.he said i need a hair cut.ooh damm hes not got time for that, im going to  push him in booth and then job done,bless him......yes would be good if we start together, looking good,,,,,,,stacey your just as bad as me with this passport thing.....panic.....but sure your hair wont matter.....
hann did you get your bits sorted out and get your schedule.....xxxx


----------



## Hannushka

Hey there everyone xxx
HFEA requests passports, my hubby had id card and they said it's not good enough, his expired passport was fine though  
It was clearly printed on our information pack we received last time and I knew we need them but in the rush and stress I completely forgot. All is sorted now though, I popped back there today and have now got my schedule: start on Microgynon pill 22.4.11, and continue till 21/5/11, then start on supercur on the same day. My dr scan is 1.6 and if all going well, start on Menopur injections then. Got 2 scans 8 & 10 june, and if all goes to plan EC is 13/6/11, ET will then be anytime between 15&18/6
Godd luck everyone with your plans xxxxxxxxxxx
Hanna


----------



## x-stacey-x

*Hannushka* that's all so exciting  I can't wait to know when EC & ET will be for me. It could be around the same time as you, that would be kinda cool.

*clairescott* panic over forms all sorted, just need a passport photo each now. After actually re-reading it all it wasn't even complicated lol I'm telling you now I've gone blonde it's definately affecting my thought process! haha

Evening to all you other lovely ladies 

xx


----------



## josjourney

Hanna thats excellent news hun be doing treatment same time aswell roughly. I start DR 24-25th may, EC booked for 20th june ET 24th june... It is madness seeing dates it makes it more real.
Stacey you make me laugh   this is you before drugs, i know what you mean about losing plot my DP said he thinks ive started sniffing already as im all over the place....
Claire yes get hubby down for photo tmr its all these little bits we dont think we need..But get used to forms when we went had lots of consenting to do hun. Looks like our treatments could be all the same time or there abouts very exciting  .
Big  and hi to everyone xxxx


----------



## dinkydott

morning ladys....hello hannushka.....welcome......xxxxx
stacey glad you are alsorted.what would we have done if we didnt no about passports....this site is great....
jo getting photo to night.....i will find out soon if i will be dr with you, 6 days to go......have a good day...xxxx


----------



## amj2906

Hi All - I'm joining this thread a bit late in the day but really good to read the chat over the past few days. 

I'm set to start DR at the beginning of May and booked for EC at Queen Mary's Roehampton on 24th June. Would have been earlier but we also had to wait due to bank holidays. I also forgot to take our passports - too much to remember - must try to delegate more to DH! 

It's all very exciting but feeling nervous too. Still hoping to be one of those cases you hear about where I find out I'm pg just before starting IVF...

Enjoy the sunshine x


----------



## josjourney

Evening ladies  , i hope we are all ok on this beautiful sunny day... and counting the days.... Welcome Amj   so many of us starting treatment at the same time lovely to have this support network as well. Handy tips we get from each other as we go. I know how you feel mixed emotions excited and anxious just want everything to be good news.
Claire this week is flying soon be your appt bet your excited be great to hear how you get on and dates to start hun.
I hope everyone is well and had a nice day in the sunshine   xxxx


----------



## dinkydott

hello every1,pasport in post tomorrow....photos done....just need post office now after work ......
how is every1, hanna so good you have your schedule.how exciting....
jo i no dont no where this week is going,its a lovely week.
amj, hello and welcome. glad you have decided to join are little thread. your on your way also.......
stacey good luck for tomorrow and by the looks of things your old passport will be ok....fingers crossed for you, let use no how you get on after,,,
well girls looks like just me no....but im running up in the fast lane i hope....soon be with ya,xxxxxx


----------



## josjourney

Morning girls   i hope you all have a nice day,
Stacey good luck today hun let us know how you get on. Claire you are racing through now be you next week getting info all exciting.
Take care all xxxx


----------



## Hannushka

Just a quick one...
Stacey- Good luck today!! Hope it's going how we want it to go 
Claire- You'll catch up soon with us, I'm sure  
Everyone else- Hope you ok, enjoy the 2nd day of sunshine   
Hanna xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## x-stacey-x

Afternoon Ladies hope you are all enjoying the sunshine!! It's gorgeous here today but unfortunately I have stupid work in an hour until 9pm!! What a joke! Anyway I'll try to stop moaning now hehe. Just got back from my appointment which on the letter was supposed to be a planning appointment turns out it wasn't  I was really excited to get my schedule oh well never mind. We will get it next time apparently. I did get all the consent forms & my lovely prescription (that makes it all so real now!) They did say that we will probably be looking at the 2nd week in June for EC so thats about what I thought anyway. Just means I'm going to have to sell my Take That tickets that I spent hours on the phone trying to get  

What's new with all you lovely girlies then? xxx


----------



## L_ouise

Afternoon 

Good call about the passports, hubby is in the process of getting a new one and only 6 months left on mine.

Can you believe that the hospital lost my hubby's last blood test sample three weeks ago and didn't tell us so just when i thoguth we'd been set back 3 weeks, they tell us that we are already at the top of the list so should be contacted within 2 weeks!  

I wish i had my start dates too


----------



## Flygirl77

Hey ladies

Good to hear all your stories and how close we all are in treatment dates.
We just showed driving license for I'd at our hospital and it was ok although my dp had our old address on it! That didn't go down well as it didn't match form but they still accepted it lol

I'm starting to get a bit anxious about our treatment only 8 days til dr!! I had a bit of bother getting the time off work ( I'm cabin crew) as I was meant to be flying that day. I had spoken to my manager and she said I could have time off but then changed her mind as I hadn't provided proof or put request in writing. Even tho I had emailed request and asked did they want a copy of my appointment card! Anyway started to stress and gave them everything they wanted and got the time off.

Can't believe my turn is nearly here! It's been a long journey. We have been ttc for 4 years now. Initially we thought my dp had the problem as he had testicular cancer in his 20s but turns out I have blocked tubes. I've had hsg and a tubal laperoscopy to clear them. I did fall pg after my hsg but mc at 6+5 wks but that was 2 yrs ago and I've not had any success since so I'm hoping ivf gives us our longed for baby.

Good luck girls look forward to reading how you're all getting on

Christina xx


----------



## L_ouise

Good luck FlyGirl - 7 days until DR, omg! Exciting stuff


----------



## dinkydott

hi girlys......how are you all. 
stacey your prob where i am,i got appt next wens not for schedule but for info and forms,i just got mine in post today,questionnaires and welfare forms ect,just in the middle of filling them in as i type,did you need your passport today? these forms im filling in needs pp numbers and nhs numbers,my dp cant put any in there pp in post today and he has to call his doctors 2morrow 4 nhs number. when is your next appt?/
hi jo and hanna.and amj yeah loving the sun...xxxxx
flygirl sorry to here your sad story...but least your on your way to ivf now.after long wait....not long hun....great for you to join in.
louise thats bad they lost things, not good they delay but im sure you will be with us soon....keep pushingxxxx


----------



## josjourney

Hi girlie's, hope you are all OK,
Sorry you didn't get schedule today stacey frustrating   when do you go again hun?
Claire the forms take some time but you feel closer to starting when all the bookwork is out the way hunny, not long now till your appt now.
Flygirl sorry to hear all what you have been through but hah 8 days to DR  you can tell us what to expect with side effects so exciting for you to be starting so soon hun. Let us know how you get on with sniffing or have you got injections?
Louise i know soo frustrating when things go missing my bloods went astray too had to get them done again.... and they struggle to get my blood just lucky im a nurse so a collegue did them for me. Two weeks is no time hun so glad you are top of that list
Hi Hanna and Amj hope you are both ok and had a nice day xxxxxx


----------



## x-stacey-x

*Clairescott26* - we didn't need our passports or any passport pictures. They just copied our driving licenses which was good as DH's passport is actually at the accountants & mine has expired! oops

*josjourney* - it was a bit frustrating I was so excited to find out when it's all going to be happening but hopefully I won't have to wait too much longer. The next step is waiting for AF to rear her ugly head (altho I'm hoping she turns up today!) Then I have to start taking the pill & hopefully go back to see them at the clinic in 3-4 weeks time. So more waiting around but I'm sure it will come round soon enough. In the mean time I have the 36 pages of declarations to sign  fun, fun, fun! hehe

How are the rest of you ladies getting on? Any developments? Any gossip?

I found out yesterday that dreaded boss is leaving in 2 weeks  but I also found out 2 people I used to work with are pregnant which made me feel a little bit down. Congrats to them but I couldn't help feeling envious 

xx


----------



## dinkydott

hello girls. hehe its the weekend.....
jo i no. get the weekend out the way and 3 more days, had to call them today to confirm i was going.....o yes most def. 
stacey i still need my dp passport there is a bit in a fori need to fill in, they are asking for passport num.its on its way hopefully i will get it next week....stacey what clinic are you at,and jo.....cant rem if i have asked....
jo are you ok and have stoped looking at that calender.....you doing any thing nice weekend.
stacey was your boss a  .xxxxxxx


----------



## josjourney

Hi girls yeh weekend here   
Claire we are at Chelsfield hospital in Kent for treatment bit out in the sticks but very nice. We are gardening this weekend i want it all pretty ready for may   what about you anything nice planned hun? im good at work time goes so quick i dont look at calander untill i get home  
Stacey im worried about AF not showing when its meant too aswell, i start sniffing with may AF didnt have to go on the pill first...strange treatments differ  
How is everyone else getting on? hop we are all ok and looking forward to a rest this weekend in the sunshine   
xxxxxx


----------



## dinkydott

jo im not up to much really.got a driving lesson tomo moring my 5th 1,trying to pass b4 i get a bump ......doing ok at it thinking of my theroy thou need to book that in but all i can think about is ivf,now give me a test on that ,,,,,oooh i would love to have a nice garden but my dog has other idears of planting flowers and soil....your clinic sounds nice out in the sticks,mine is a hospital a busy 1...... iv been on a thread call oxford fertility unit and boy they are so unwelcoming iv posted a few time and they just did say a thing ......i just posted again on there saying hope ofu is more welcoming than the thread ......trouble is iv not done any thing apart from go to the same clinic as them,maybe they just dont like newis.....ahh iv got mine own ffs whos needs em....xxxxxx


----------



## amj2906

Hi girls! Ahh, the weekend!  . All the clinics seem to have quite different admin processes don't they. When we went to our planning meeting the doc was off sick so only saw nurse and had to go back 2 weeks later! I'd got myself all ready to tell my boss today but bottled it - it can wait till Monday!!
Wishing you all a lovely restful weekend. 
X


----------



## amj2906

Hi girls! Ahh, the weekend!  . All the clinics seem to have quite different admin processes don't they. When we went to our planning meeting the doc was off sick so only saw nurse and had to go back 2 weeks later! I'd got myself all ready to tell my boss today but bottled it - it can wait till Monday!!
Wishing you all a lovely restful weekend. 
X


----------



## josjourney

Claire you make me laugh   you got us hun we may not be at same clinic but we are all welcoming and hear to support each other   Goodluck with lesson tmr i know it is hard to concentrate and think of anything other then IVF... Im sure my friends get fed up with me jabbering on everyday but to us it takes over our lifes. Im meant to be doing an essay im on a course at uni and has to be in by May ive no interest in it but know ive got to get it done before treatment starts or god knows what i will be writing 
Hi Amj, hope you are ok yes it does seem different clinics have ways of doing things. Goodluck with telling work monday. My work have been so supportive and i have just found out if i put my dates down in writing to line manager i can get paid leave and not use my annual leave for appts...very good  .
Hope everyone else is ok xxxx


----------



## dinkydott

morning my lovelys.....hope your all well.
amj....what clinic are you hun.....yes it seems that addmin all a bit diff,but still lots to fill in.....o welll all worth it...my work are great with me to i dont get paid thou for time out,but there brill with every thing.....amj i hope you tell them soon.what are you worried about, this is your life...what can they do.its not your fault you have to do this....they cant sack you, can theythey would get in trouble, it would be like sacking a pregnant lady....hope you have a nice weekend to.what will you be up toxxxxx
joooo morning,im driving at 9.will have to read my tx book in a bit.learning gears....not read it all week. .......... im sure your sa will be great.....but good luck on that 1....


----------



## Hannushka

Hey there ladies 
Hope you all have been able to enjoy the sunshine today. I certainly did. Went to view few houses as we are looking to move house, then sat in the garden few hours and just been for my acupuncture session. Absolutely loving this weather!!!   
-I think I got you all in a panic over the whole passport saga, but like I said, they were happy with *expired one* too, so no need to order a new one 
*Claire* - good luck with driving 
*josjourney* - I'm the same, my mates are probably full of it too, as I talk about it non stop  
I'm waiting to hear back from HR on what thay decide, whether it'll be taken off annual leave, unpaid or paid medical... If I have to take annual, I'll be a bit crossed, as I've done them a lot of favours in these years I've worked for them and offered to work 6 day week b4 the EC/ET week as they happen on the first week of sale, the busiest period after xmas. If they decide on annual leave, I wont be doing no favours what so ever anymore 
*AMJ* - Good luck with telling your boss! I'm sure it'll go well 
*Stacey* -  It's hard watching all the pregnant people around when we are going through this. My housmate is pregnant and due 16.6. and I'm very happy for her, but very envious too. She conceived after 1 month trying, the lucky sod! 
*Louise* - Silly hospital people for losing the blood tests!  But onwords and upwords, you still are very very close to start tx  Stay positive xx
*Flygirl* - You are almost there, only few days till you start   You must be excited!
Take care you all, I'm off for a nap! 
xxx Hanna


----------



## Faithope

Hello ladies 

Clairescott Hey hun, I have just jumped on this thread as I am on the OFU thread-if you pop over there you will see you have replies from about 6 of us  hope that the repies you have, have answered your questions, you are very welcome on the thread and that some of the ladies on there have explained why your post was missed by some  xx


----------



## josjourney

Morning ladies, How are we all this beautiful sunny day...
Claire i hope your lesson went ok and you been reading your bookwork. I know my heart skipped a beat when i saw the hospital number ringing me week before appt i was so scared they was canceling but was just checking we was going  like we wouldnt be go   bet you getting excited weds big day hunny. 
Hanna glad you got passport issue sorted hun and all bookwork out the way. You are getting close to start date now aswell  
Flygirl not long to start treatment bet you are counting days. Are you starting sniffing then or the pill first?
Louise,stacey, amj hi lovelys hope you all ok 
AFM me and DP doing garden to make it pretty for when we start tx in may so i can relax out there..I ache today oh dear must be unfit!!!watched mama-mia last night and i sobbed through it this is me without drugs that make you emotional.... oh dear im in trouble i will be puffy eyes throughout tx im thinking...
Enjoy the    today lovelys xxxx


----------



## Flygirl77

morning girls what a lovely day it is again. Spring has sprung and the sunshine definitely makes me feel positive

Jos- my mind is doing overtime I'm so excited  my tx starts with a prostap injection no sniffing or pill as my amh is 14 and my cycle is regular as clockwork. I'm booked in for my baseline scan on 5/5 then start my daily injections gonal f I think! Then start a nasal spray from day 3 of injections
It's strange how tx varies from clinic to clinic and woman to woman

Better get off here and go get ready for work going to Amsterdam today hope it's sunny there too. I hate working when the sunshines. Well hopefully this 1st cycle will be successful and I will be able to enjoy the summer because I'll be grounded  you're not allowed to fly when pg so stay at home

Enjoy your day
Luv c xx


----------



## x-stacey-x

A big sunny  to everyone. Hope you are all well & enjoying this gorgeous weather. I'm making the most of it as it's back to the grindstone tomorrow 

*clairescott26* did you get hubby's passport sorted? I hope so. If not can't you call your GP and ask for NHS number to put in that box instead? I used my passport number as I had it to hand but DH was at the accountants & he randomly had a letter with his NHS number on it so we put that down & it was all fine. I'm having tx at Exeter RD&E. They all seem really nice there so far which is good as I read a few comments on another thread that worried me slightly but they've actually been really good. I just can't wait to get my schedule!! Soooooo glad the boss is leaving. She is a proper dragon! She's so patronising & condesending, no-one can bear her! Even the store manager is glad she's leaving (she's the deputy and the boss of the beauty team that I work in) She's on a weeks holiday this week though so YAY!!!

What has everyone else been up to? Doesn't this weather just make you feel so much happier & more positive - I love it! 

xx


----------



## Hannushka

Afternoon all! 
   has definitely made me more happy and positive. Spent 3 hours in the garden, but did put 50spf on face and 25 on body lol
Eagerly waiting for wednesday when I receive all my meds, I think when I got them, it really feels like it's happening!
Sorry, no personals, just thought to say a sunny   to you all
Take care hunnies 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## amj2906

Hello, hope you've all had great weekend. 

Thanks for the words of support about telling my boss. I actually think she'll be quite supportive and I work in HR so I don't think they'd take any chances anyway! But I'd just fought to get involved in a big project and now I'm wishing I hadn't. Don't want to much on my plate in may and June.

Josjourney - I've also been gardening this weekend and can feel the muscles aching now but it's satisfying isn't it. Still got lots more to do before tx. 

Claire - I'm with queen mary's roehampton. Seem ok so far. 

Time to sleep now x


----------



## dinkydott

morning every1.......monday morning feeling......o well 2 more days and got my meeting.
hope you all had a lovely weekend....i did sort of.....found out yesterday that dp ex is with child....her second now 1 with dp and now 16 weeks...a man she is not even with...so now all im going to here from dp little boy is my mummys having a baby....funni how 5 months after we tell her about use and ivf,she puts this on use, .....
any how im still smiling 
stacey i got his nhs number,but i need passport number 2 in a part of it...its in the post as we speak
hope youi all have a good day.xxxxx.


----------



## josjourney

Hi everyone  
Well monday over and a step closer to your appt claire bet you are getting excited   I know how you feel about ex partners.... It is so hard when you hear things like that when you have tried everything and all you want is that precious baby, but you are so close now hun and    energy it will come true for you.
Hanna big day for you too hun getting meds weds... start of your journey ah after long wait you will be slightly ahead of me so can fill me in on side effects ect...
Amj did you tell your boss today? im sure you will feel better once you tell them you need support at work aswell as home..
Christina how did your flight go? will you be working at another post on ground when pg or do they make ypu start maternity leave early?
Stacey and Louise hello hunnies yes love the sunshine makes you feel so much better, although heavy rain at mo but good for gardens... I hope you are all ok and another day closer to those lovleys with appts this week. xxxxxx


----------



## dinkydott

morning every1......hope your all ok.....
stacey whoop whoop one more day to go....bet your excited  
jo morning hows you....yeah me and dp spoke last night and said we wont let this get in our way.....all and looking forward to tomorrow.not long now... .hope you all have a lovely day....even if working.xxxxx


----------



## josjourney

Morning everyone  
Big day tmr for you  Claire, stacey and hanna getting drugs 
Nixie how are things going with you have you started treatment hun? Let us know how you are getting on.
Enjoy your day girls and big   to everyone else xxxx


----------



## x-stacey-x

Hi everyone how has Tuesday treated you? I just ordered my drugs, they get delivered on Thursday morning  so excited now, it feels like somethings happening!! Still no sign of stupid  where on earth can she be?!?!?!

How's everyone else getting on?

*hannushka* how exciting, getting your drugs 2moro 

*amj* Did you tell your boss? How did they take it? 

*clairescott* Has the passport arrived yet?

*flygirl77* Hows work going? Been anywhere nice? Which airline do you work for?

*josjourney* How have you been hun? Hows the garden coming along?

Big  to all you other lovely ladies  xx


----------



## amj2906

My boss has been away but got a meeting sorted for tomorrow. Just want to get it done now. 

Exciting to hear that a few of you get your drugs soon (that would sound odd taken out of context!). The journey is really underway then isn't it.   I think I'm going to call the company sending the meds because I'm worried they're going to get caught up in bank holiday post. I need them for about 3rd/4th May so I'd rather get them before wedding/bank hol. 

Off to yoga now. Hope you all have lovely evening. X


----------



## dinkydott

HI YA ladys,hope you all had a lovely day.iv just finished and on way home.been a long1.o well off tomorow... ....
are stacey you got your druges...fingers crossed for af to arrive soon....
hanna hope you get yours sorted tomorrow....the passport still not here yet...ooooh it could be when i get in....
hope every1 ok...will let you no how i get on for tomorrow,cant wait,,xxxxxx


----------



## josjourney

Hi girls  ,
Claire good luck tmr hun  let us know how you get on hope passport come today. Hanna drugs for you tmr   bet you are excited you wont sleep tonight hope they arrive ok with no dramas... Stacy hope AF arrives hun so you can get going that's what im dreading in may due on 24th ish as soon as it arrives start sniffing i know im going to be waiting for it.. Amj yes i would contact company with bank hols they may deliver early for you..
AFM busy time at work so keeping me occupied so i dont think too much   my garden looking very nice my aches was well worth it. Spoke to line manager today and have got my EC and ET days off as paid special leave. 
Christina,louise and nixie hope you all ok xxx


----------



## dinkydott

morning girlys......yes im up early,and no work...i cant sleep..well my appt is at 10.30 anyhow.so i will just slowly get ready....
jo im well excited,hope i find out today when i start treament.i no its a info meeting and most of it i no, but is there any thing ishould most def ask...got my pen and note pad also.going to be info overload hey..how are you.....jo its good you will get paid when having ec and et..what are you going to do in your 2ww will you be working...its some thing i think about, should i work and carry on as normal or should i take 2w off and chill,but would always be thinking about it.what you going to do hun.....xxxxx
amj.i would call the meds people os well.the last thing you want is af and no meds.....get a step a head....good luck.....
stacey your meds where sorted a day early thats well good,sorry didnt say lots yesterday.i just finished work and on bus.home.....whens should of af been herexxx


----------



## josjourney

Claire sorry hun just got in and seen post i hope it went well today   and you got your start dates. I bet you got a headache i know we did info overload!!! The nurse i saw suggested they will sign me off for the 2ww as job is very stressful and i do alot of bending and physical things. Emotional at times aswell so best to keep away i think. They said they put on cert gyne procedure but work know im going for ivf so they are fine. Let me know how you got on once your head has settled xxx
Hanna did your drugs arrive ok? Stacey any sign if AF yet hun? Amj did you ring clinic? I hope all the rest of you ladies have had a good day too   xxxx


----------



## dinkydott

hi ladys......how are you all......
hi jo......ooooh my head ok lol....we have been asleep this afternoon 
well it went really well.lots of info but most i sort of new,thanks to ff...
iv got my pre treament appt on the 26 may which is about 6 weeks away nooooo not waiting again......hey im a pro now.....anyhow i can wait becouse this is it.....not sure when i start treatment.was trying to work it out.....my af is 4 days after the appt....not sure if i call them then and get schedule and start on my day 21 which makes that 19th june.....or wait tell my next af.....im hoping it will be the 4 days after appt one......do you no jo or any one help me out .........jo good for you then having the 2ww off better to be safe hey....and good work understand,nothing worse than them being funni at a important time... makes you


----------



## dinkydott

dont no what happen there posted but i had not finished....
i will prob work mine,but ask for light dutys.....i work in a coffee shop,canteen.....there can be alot of running around,i can just stand behind coffee bar .....xxxxx


----------



## josjourney

Oh claire sounds great hun so happy you got start date and 6 weeks like me yah   ive got to wait for AF to start in may then start DR that next day, she said i just ring the clinic to say it has arrived and im  starting drugs ... so you may be able to start aswell with may AF as appt is just before they can sort drugs then when AF arrives start then.... yah so happy for you   It took me a few days to come to grips with appt i was sooo excited then got tearful think you just get so emotional that you are starting treatment it seems like a dream. Enjoy taking it all in and im sure you will have more questions you think i wish id asked that i know we did   I would go with what they suggest about 2ww you got to do what you feel is best i know being at work will take mind off it but just make sure you got your feet up and let everyone else do the running   jo xxxx


----------



## dinkydott

jooooo thankyou    fingers crossed hey, would be good to have it same time.but if not i think it will be july af,but least there is a date now and i think from now tell then im going to think more about my driving.my heart has not been in it,but now iv got to get it done....jo i no what your saying about coming to grips with it...i felt like i had a few tears in the info meeting,,,,,, .........part happy i was here but half cos alot to go though.....
im going to be sniffing the same as you oooh that sounded wrong....
it sounds so harsh on the body,i get silly and moody on my af.god nos what this will do to me....lock me in a white paded room ....i just dont want to start crying infront of people i will be severing.they wont no whats going on...
xxxxxx


----------



## josjourney

Claire, i know once you get a rough idea of start date it seems so real and the time does go quickly. Im anxious about sniffing and the side effects but we may not get any   Im the same so up and down with AF dreading it.... Yes with work im the same dont want to get ott with things and tearful they think im an emotional moo now  
It is good to concentrate on getting through driving test will keep your mind occupied hun and when you start tx you can relax... Im starting my essay monday as got day off it is due in 5th May i just find it hard to think of anything other than ivf but know i have to get it out the way then be close to starting tx... i can let you know what the sniffing is like they told me leaves nasty taste in your mouth, hot flushes, forgetful   thats me now so god help us   so glad it went well for you today such good news   xxxx
I hope everyone else is ok and still keeping sane   xxx


----------



## x-stacey-x

*claire* glad your appointment went well  It's so nice to finally have an idea of when things are all kicking off! Just reading about your rough calculations & I've worked out that if I'm down for EC in 2nd week of June I should start down regging in 2 weeks!!! How far along are you with your driving? It's good you've got a focus to keep your mind occupied 

How are the rest of you girlies today? I have a headache as I'm stressing about bloody AF!!! Still not here & it's annoyed me so much I've broke out in stupid coldsores!! Not good for work, doing clients makeup looking ugly!

Any developments for anyone? xxx


----------



## Hannushka

Hey all  
Claire- Glad your meeting went well! Not long now 'till you start  
Jos- That's great your work is supportive and I wish I could take the 2ww off. I spoke to work and they said they'll give me medical pass for anything that's less than 4 hours (like scans/bloodtests), then I need to organise day off or holiday for EC and the day after if I want to have it off, but from the day of ET, I'll get sick pay as pregnancy related as considered PUPO
Amj-Did you manage to sort out your meds? Hope you are well xx
Stacey-   arrived yet?
AFM- So, received my meds, been feeling like a proper drug addict examining my deedles and syringes. That needle is so loooooooooooooong!  I don't know how I'm gonna cope with that... Well, I have a long time to go till start injecting. Now waiting for my   so can start on the Microgynon pill
Does anyone know if I need to put any of the meds in the fridge, I'm sure the nurse mentioned something but can't remember which one...  
Take care all xxxxxxxxxxx
-Hanna


----------



## x-stacey-x

*Hannushka* I'm pretty sure it's the HCG (I'm hoping that's a thing lol) I think it's that one & all the rest are fine at room temp.
Still no sign of AF, it's so frustrating!!! Was it exciting getting all ur meds today? I get mine 2moro I cant wait! haha xx


----------



## Hannushka

Stacey- I didn't receive HCG though, only my pills, surecur and menopur and cyclogest pessarys...

... well, they all say under 25 degrees, nasal spray says between +2 and +25, fridge is +6 as far as I know... hmmmm


----------



## x-stacey-x

Erm............... no idea hun! God I'm a fat lot of help ain't I? haha 
My list of meds is sooooooo long compared to urs will u be doing short protocol? Have u got ur prescription cos u could just double check make sure uve got everything u should have. Mine has 11 different things on it   
Maybe keep it all in the fridge just incase xx


----------



## Hannushka

Stacey- some of it says to keep in dry place so wont be putting them in the fridge. 
I think it's all there, I'm starting with contraceptive for 30 days, then nasal for 10 days, then injecting 2 wks...
xxx


----------



## amj2906

Hello All!

Claire - good to hear your appointment went well. I guess your dates will depend a bit on whether you're doing long or short protocol but hopefully all will become clear for you soon. I had a little cry after my info meeting as it all started to sink in. Natural I think. Mind you I'm a great one for having a good old cry - lets see what those drugs do. 

Stacey - trust your   to keep you waiting this month!

Hanna - how exciting to have your meds now. It's quite wierd to think of them just arriving in the post. The nurse did warn me about the needle and said not to look at it to closely! 

Jo - good plan for your 2ww - no need to exert or stress yourself if you can avoid it. 

AMF, I spoke to my boss - all cool, really needn't have worried. She was very supportive and happy to be flexible about time off and occassional working from home or shorter days if needed. Haven't called about meds yet but will do. 

Take care all  
x


----------



## bellacnd

I am waiting to start treatment in Prague on May 20 this is the day our donor has her ER and my husband gives his sperm and then 5 days later on May 25th I get to have my blastocyst transfer,,   I am so exited but also nervous I will be starting my estradiol tablets on first day of bleed which should be on May 5th and after blastocyst transfer I will start progesterone tablets.We have sent all our blood test a few weeks ago to Gennet clinic in Prague.Hotel and trip tickets has been booked.Back home to Canada at the end of May and hopefully my miracle will happen .The hardest part is the 2week waiting, but I have to think postive 

Wish me luck my fertilty friends


----------



## dinkydott

hello every1.....
jo may be we go crazy together,if not i just watch you first and then you can help me out .....hey how big does your sa have to be....well i no what you will be doing over the easter and your def not watching the wedding...

hi stacey.....yes at last now i no where im going...i can learn from you,and by the time i start or there abouts you should have a bfp....all going well.
thinking about dates in your head makes ya go dizzy hey, but has to be done....so in your pre treatment appt do they tell you when your ec is?
about the driving iv only done 6 lessons.but will keep at it. stacey the trouble with af.the more you want to come on the more your body plays games with you. have a hot bath and chill....xxxxxx

hanna thankyou...you and stacey are making me laugh about meds...i cant help you iver....i no today the nurse said 2 go in fridge but i could not tell you which ones....did you get your meds delivered at home or work? how big is the box?im thinking get mine delivered at work,but have to catch a bus home and dont want it to be to big,but also dont want to take another day off if i can help it... lots of love to you all xxxxx


----------



## dinkydott

stacey,hanna....also once you find out what 1 goes in there dont put it on top shelf at the back,nurse said a lady did that and it frozes and had to get more, it put her treatment back 2,so be carefull. mines going in the salad draw......xxxxx

hi amj. hows you....bet your glad you told work and a weight of your shoulders...good that its all cool.least you  no now where you stand....i didnt think about long or short pro.....whats the diff and how do they no whats best and why....that was not at my info meeting today?

bella bless you...how exciting and the best of luck to you....xxxxx


----------



## kizzywizzypink

Hi girls can i join you i start DRing on the 30th of this month, this is 2nd go round for me and long protocol this time so keeping everythin crossed


----------



## josjourney

Morning ladies, and welcome kizzy and bella  , How exciting kizzy start DR in few weeks i bet you are   when do you have your EC date if you are on long protocol hun? 
Bella sounds exciting best of luck to you too xxxx
Hanna im glad drugs come today i got sent home with sniffing one which stays out room temp, im sure she said injections go in fridge the box will def say if they need to hun waiting for   then you get going so excited for you. My injection she showed me was like an epi pen small needle so i hope that is the size when i need them  
Stacey any sign yet  ... its typical to be late when you want it here for onces crazy... claire is right if you forget about it hot bath and relax sure she will show.
Hi Claire, my essay is 3000 words yekkk!!! im off for royal wedding had to turn them down for bridesmaid duty tho as be typing essay  yes be nice to start at same time but looks like a few are ahead of us so we can get advice and tips from everyone as they go   Im not sure either with long and short protocol mine is 4weeks of treatment once i start maybe long is with extra drugs really should of asked that too if any difference  
Amj glad your boss was ok they need to be supportive through this journey with you and as fair as they can with appts ect, yes ring re drugs but i think you will get them early hun,
AFM day off today as working weekend   got lots of visitors popping round throughout the day up at 6 even when off im mad   i just wake up crazy.... 
I hope everyone else is ok and enjoy your day xxxxx


----------



## amj2906

Claire, I'm not sure how they decide if you're going to do long or short protocol but I think the difference is with the down regulating phase. I think long protocol takes 2-3 weeks longer because you have to spend more time down regulating before you start stimulating. I'm on long protocol so on day 3 of my next cycle I start on Microgynon and take that for a while (can't remember how long) before I start sniffing. They'll explain more at your next meeting - don't worry.  

Welcome kizzywizzy and bella! 

Hope you all have a good day. 
x


----------



## x-stacey-x

Hello ladies just a quick update before I head off to work (oh the joy!) both my drugs and AF arrived this morning - now that's what I call progress! haha 

I called my clinic with CD1 so I guess I just start taking the pill & wait for my next appointment where hopefully I'll find out an actual date for EC!!!!!!! Exciting times  

Have a lovely day ladies, catch up with you soon xx


----------



## dinkydott

evening girlys.....what a day...glad its over,i hate work....

hi kizzy.welcome,your a pro to this then your second time, fingers cross this is the lucky number 2.....what clinic are you at and sorry to be nosey but how did you end up here.... 

stacey yay girl  all coming at once,did you get them delivered to home or work?bet your so pleased how late was you in the end?

amj hows you....oh i think i start sniffing first 2-3 weeks mayb longer if not cut off prop...but your right i will find out next appt.we are all diff and have our own schedules and little drugs, 

joooo not a bridesmaid what the hell but 3000 word i can see why you cant fit the job in, how are you today did you have a feb day off....oooh nearly friday when i go to my next appt im def asking about the long and short pro and see what 1 i have got...we can compear notes...xxx


----------



## kizzywizzypink

Hi Claire, well i'm at care in manchester, well to cut a long story short been TTC for years had 3 MC's then in the last 6 years nothing, went to the docs who sent for all the tests ect and they found my tubes were twisted and badly damaged which could of been cos of the MC's, said would need IVF, so had ICSI in 2009 but had a MMC in jan 2010, got sent for bloods for recurrent MC and the found i have anticardiolipin antibodys which is something to do with clotting, so now going for round 2 lol but with added asprin and heparin if i get a BFP


----------



## Hannushka

Hey all!!
I finally got my answer  , none of those drugs go in the fridge, only the last injection is kept in the fridge which i receive at a later date. 
amj- when are u due af? only 'cause I'm waiting for my af to start microgynon around the 22nd 
Stacey- Wow, good timing!!! I'm told to start the pill on day 3, u starting today?
Claire- oh, well, we just have to work, but only until we win the lottery... not long nooow  
jos-I'm working this weekend too :/ Well, it's ok, my manager gave me soooo good compliments today, I'm sure I'll buzz through the weekend with a smile on my face  
Kizzy-WElcome! xx  
Bella- Welcome xx 
Take care you all xxxxxxxx


----------



## josjourney

Evening lovelys  
Stacey how great is that both on same day hun   now you can start yippee, Hanna glad we got fridge thing sorted thanks for finding out Hun. So you are doing pill first two not long for you to wait now either should be with Amj aswell. Amj How are you hun bet you cant wait for drugs AF then you are starting is that this month?
Claire yes when you find out we can compare hun  think we are slightly behind others but not by far great we are all roughly same times, we can be a great support to each other  . I know work is no fun at mo when my head is buzzy with dreams of tiny feet...
Kizzy so sorry to hear your story you have been through it hun but like claire said lucky no 2  . Louise, bella,nixie and chritina hope you all ok xxx


----------



## bellacnd

HEY Ladies  Wow today I purchased my Progesterone and Estradiol tablets and ready for my treatment in Prague on May 25th for Blastocyst transfer by donor egg.Donors eggs will be retrieved on The 20th of May and Im so exited and nervouse  at the same time. Will keep you all posted.. 

Baby dust all around


----------



## amj2906

AF due 2nd May and also been told to start Microgynon on day 3 so I'm a few weeks behind you Hanna, and Stacey - but not long to go! 

Just a quick one today - work to be done - boo! 

Take care all x


----------



## Flygirl77

Hi ladies

I'm so excited and nervous today  start DR tomorrow. My appt is at 845 so will let you all know how it goes

Hope everyone is well
Luv c xx


----------



## josjourney

Hi ladies, i hope you are all ok and got thet friday feeling  
Amj that is a few weeks away i bet you are excited hun. 
Bella going to Prague how cool is that is the treatment cheaper there ? keep us posted 
Christina yahhh start tmr DR  let us know how you got on today so exciting sending lots of   .
Hope everyone else is ok   xxxx


----------



## dinkydott

hi ladys.....hope your days was ok....def got th friday feeling,

flygirl how exciting you start dr, good luck and def keep us posted.xxxxx

lots of love xxxx


----------



## bellacnd

Hi Josjourney, yes Prague should be exiting..It's 4500Eros .but it is cheaper there than here in Vancouver Canada.We are paying a total of 6500.00 in Canadian  dollars. we have everything booked but I am stressing about my meds because the communication through email with the coordinator Petra at Gennet clinic in Prague is not clear to me.I was told when I start my period that I need to start Estradiol tablets 1 in morning and 1 in evening for 4 days on 5th day I increase to 3 tablets a day morning afternoon and night.On the day of blastocyst transfer I am going to start my progesterone vaginally one in morning and one in evening. I purchased my meds yesterday but when I got home to read the leafet that pharmacy gives you with the medications  it says the Progesterone is taken orally.My protocol that Gennet clinic sent me 2 weeks ago says nothing about taking progesterone by mouth.I emailed them yesturday and when she emailed  back this morning said that progesterone will be taken orally.go figure! This is frazzling  so I  Emailed Prague again demanding a clearer protocol.No I will probably have to wait till Monday for their email.This is the frusterating part when your doing treatment in another country with different language.I dont know how I can relax this weekend   Sorry for blabbing on  I hope you have a great weekend


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies

I hope that you don't mind me joing your thread.

I am waiting to start treatment hopefully at the beginning of June and am scared and excited all at the same time.

Hope that you are all well.

xx


----------



## x-stacey-x

Hello *sugarpielaura* welcome to the thread! I know how you're feeling hun, I got my date yesterday so roll on 6th June!

A big  to all you other ladies. Hope ur enjoying ur weekend.

*flygirl77* hows DR going hun?

xx


----------



## ladybird73

Hi there

Would you mind if I joined you all.  We are probably not starting for a few months as we are having PGD and are waiting for our next appointment.  Hopefully this will be in the next few months.

Does anyone else feel like things take forever? 

Thank you 

V xx


----------



## Hannushka

everyone!
*Sugarpie*- Welcome to the thread xxx Hope you are well.
*Bella*- I hope you get your e mail soon xx Nothing worse than being unsure on a time like this xxx
*Jos*- So u've started dr now? feel grumpy yet? 
*Flygirl*- You've started dr as well? How are you feeling? hope all is good xx
*amj*- Hope you are well... You only around 2 weeks behind us, so we can prewarn you of the side effects 
*Stacey*- How are you? You started with the pill, right? I'm starting I think on tuesday now 'cause af came today 
*Claire*-Hope you are well too and having a lovely weekend xx
*Ladybird*- Welcome hunnie xx It does feel like forever, it took us over a year to get where we are now... Hang in there, it'll all be worth the wait in the end xx
AMF- So, AF decided to arrive today, 3 days early , but it's ok, I guess, now will start on the pill on tuesday, but to be sure I'' ring the clinic tomorrow just in case... just cause I got 30 pills, they planned me to be on day 3 on 22nd so I'm either gonna be 2 pills short or sniff 2 days extra to stay on schedule... hmmmmmOh, well, I'm sure it'll all work out in the end 
Take care you all, hope you have enjoyed the weather xxx
Hanna


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi Ladies

Thank you for the warm welcome.    I hope that things are all going well for you.

Welcome to ladybird as well.  Yes, I feel that everything takes FOREVER And a day!  

X-stacey-x - 6th June.  Hopefully I will be at the same time as you.  Just waiting on the result of my smear test getting in on time!    I am currently on a tri-cycle contraceptive pill before treatment has to start.  

Nice to meet you all ladies.

xx


----------



## josjourney

Morning ladies  , Big welcome to sugarpie and ladybird   i hope you are all ok yes the wait between appts is the worst, you feel like you are wishing your life away but sounds like we are all starting the same time so can be a good support... 
Christina hows DR going? any side effects you want to warn us about hun  
Stacey and Hanna you are starting now sooo exciting getting closer now to the big day.
Bella did you get email and drugs sorted? must be so difficult with translation and timings doing it abroad i hope you have got answers now you dont need the stree hun.
Claire how are you hun? we are getting closer to appt another tick on calander  hows driving going? be great to get through test before treatment starts for you hun..
Kizzy not long for you now till the 30th and you start treament   let us know how you get on..
Amj what date are you starting hun ? are you the pill aswell or sniffing? 
AFM worked weekend   off today   garden should be ready for may when i start DR still counting days but with Easter and bank holds in between i'm sure the time will whizz.
Loiuse and nixie hope you both ok and getting closer to starting aswell xxxx


----------



## suziewong

Hi Ladies,

Hope you don't mind me joining the thread, just completed my 3rd unsuccessful cycle of IUI and waiting to start IVF. I have an appt to attend an info evening on 17th May and I should start soon after that, feeling very nervous!

Does anyone know if there is a thread on here that tells you the procedure of IVF, i've obviously read a lot of things but not really sure how it all works. xx


----------



## josjourney

Welcome Suzie,   I'm sure at the home page there is a link for IVF giving you info. I brought a good book The complete guide to ivf by Katie Brian she tells you step by step what to expect it has been my night time read very good. Im starting DR the week after you so excited i cant wait, some of the ladies on here have started already so im sure we can get good tips from them too xxx


----------



## dinkydott

HI YA LADYS HOPE YOUR ALL WELL...


WELCOME LADYBIRD,HOW ARE YOU.....AS JO SAID THE WAITING IS SO HARD AND FEELS LIKE 4EVER,SOME AREAS WORSE THAN OTHERS. I HAVE TO WAIT 3 TO 6 WEEKS BETWEEN APPTS AND ITS SO HARD...I START THE IVF ROUTE BACK IN NOVEBER, AND NOW 4 ME JUST ROUND THE CORNER....LOOKING BACK HEY I THINK THAT WAS PRETTY GOOD REALLY, BUT AT TIME NOT SO GOOD .

HI AND WELCOME TO YOU TO SUGARPIE.I NO ITS GOOD TO BE EXCITED WE ALL FEEL THE SAME ON HERE.AND O YES SCARED, I SCARED,KEEP THINKING O MY GOD,BUT IT WILL BE ALL WORTH IT ONE DAY, .....


SUZIE HELLO AND WELCOME....COOL YOU GOT YOUR INFO MEETING IN A FEW WEEKS,THATS WHEN YOU NO ITS FOR REAL,IV JUST HAD MINE AND IT HIT MET THAT THIS IS IT,NOT LONG TELL IVF...NEXT IS THE PRE TREATMENT APPT WHICH I HAVE 26 MAY.....SO YOU WONT BE FAR BEHIND ME...YOU CAN LEARN ON THIS TREAD SOME OF THE OTHER GIRLYS ARE STARTING DR HOW EXCITING REALLY BECOUSE ITS A DREAM COME TRUE,XXX

HI HANNA HOWS YOU, HOPE YOU GET IT ALL SORTED AND START SOON ....


STACEY HAVE YOU STARTED YET.DID YOU CALL THE CLINIC,XXX


FLYGIRL HOW ARE YOU, DID YOU START ALSO HUN.

WELL GOOD LUCK IF YOU GIRLS HAVE AND THINKING OF YOU....


JO HI HUN YES HAD A LOVELY WEEKEND HOW ABOUT YOU. WHOOP WHOOP, YES YOUR RIGHT LOL,ANOTHER FEW DAYS CLOSER,FOR YOU GET EASTER OUT THE WAY AND YOUR THERE,SEE TIME IS GOING,I KEEP THINKING GET ALL THE BANK HOLIDAYS OUT THE WAY AND THEN IM NEARLY THERE,MY DRIVING IS GOING OK, BUT I PROB WONT PASS B4 HAND, SHE SAD PROB SEPT OR OCT, HOWS YOUR SA GOING,YOU STARTED YET,


LOTS OF LOVE TO EVERY ONE I DIDNT MENTION,XXXX


----------



## x-stacey-x

*clairescott* Hi hun  I got a letter from the clinic on saturday with all my dates. EC will be week beginning 6th June. Injection training on 9th May, they said I will prob start down regging then too  Really excited to get going now. Can't believe how soon it's all going to be happening!! Hows things going with you hun?

 to all you other lovely lasses  Hope you're all ok

xxx


----------



## dinkydott

thats brill for you......oooh i bet your stomach is doing butter flys...mine would be. hows the pill taking going,do you feel ok hun?

yeah im good i think,very eager to be where you are,but i will just have to sit tight for now....its your time now.....      sending you all the way hun.xxxxx

jooooooo i forgot to say hey girl,come and do my little garden please lol.......xxxxx


----------



## Hannushka

Hi all,
Claire- All good, I didn't realise I had 2 packs of microgynons there, so called the clinic today and they sounded a bit annoyed of my stupidity :/ they just said to "follow the instructions and take pill till 21st of may 'like it says in your letter" . Allright,allright, no need to be sarcastic there, I thought , just wanted to be sure, darn it...
Stacey-your EC is week before mine... Gosh, it is so exciting, isn't it? xx
Jos- I worked the weekend too but have to wait for the day off till wednesday. Absolutely shattered I am :/ I think I need to do something to our garden too... every year i leave it too late... 
Suzie- Welcome!! x Here you find a very detailed guide to ivf. I actually printed it out so i can refer to it at all times  http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=59514.0 
Everyone else- Hope you are all well.... Not long nooooooooow!!!  
AFM- So, will be starting on the pill tomorrow, how exciting, then only month till i start sniffing  
Worked through the weekend and feeling totally washed out atm, af pains not helping the situation AT all. Ended up taking I think too many codyramols to ease my pain and the codeine made me cranky, tired and drowsy at work. Can't wait for wednesday. I think my manager saw how tired I was and asked if I wanted to take another day off as well, so now i got thursday off as well )) Very happy (easter)Bunny, I am 
Take care you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
Hanna


----------



## josjourney

Hi ladies  ,
Hiya Claire, how are you hun? i made a start on essay today lucky i checked date due in 4th may whoops not as long as i thought... My better half is the gardener i think i just get in the way with my pretty ideas it is mud at mo   but he promises it will be done by treatment starting yehhh  You are doing well with driving keep at it take your mind off counting hun. Your pre treament appt is my start of DR so another big day for both of us, you will get dates then hun so exciting 
Stacey your EC is 2 weeks before me you can tell me what to expect hun very exciting  bet you cant wait either lots of   
Hanna cant believe the clinic was like that   they should understand we have come so far we want to do everything right ive got my clinic on speed dial   worrying they know my name now really matey. Hot water bottle always helps me with AF and nice 2 days off you can chill and enjoy  .
I hope everyone else ok and treatment if started is going well lots of    and   to all of us wonderful ladies xxxx


----------



## kizzywizzypink

Hi Girls   

Its so exciting reading everybodys post, i'm not an expert and everybodys tx is different but i've done it once before so if i can help anyone with questions/answers i'll try


----------



## Flygirl77

Hey ladies just a quick post as I'm shattered

Started DR on Saturday  can't believe I'm actually on the road now!!! Injection was pretty painless but my tummy is swollen and bloated and I'm a little bruised. So far no major symptoms except I've become very absent minded lol my brain has turned to mush! so now just waiting on af

Next appt is 5/5 and ec is scheduled for wk starting 16/5

So exciting hope everyone is ok will post better tomorrow 
Luv c xx


----------



## dinkydott

afternoon girlys what a lovely day,shame im at work,along with the rest of you ......

hanna i didnt no you was taking the pill first,how comes,i think im going to start sniffing first, i no your sniffing after the pill....oooh dame them they prob hear it all the time,but 1 month means one boxs,lol not 2 cant they count....did they say why they sent you 2, .....xxx


flygirl bless you hope your ok hun and not to ....so your injecting all the way then, hope you get use to it soon,and dont get to soar....16th may will soon come 4 you.xxx

hello kizzy read all you like, i may have some things to ask you some time,but the other lovely ladys are closer than me and im learning from you all, 

jooo helloooo.you ok. oooh i wish my dp did some gardening,mind you my dog would put stop to that as i think i have said b4......yeah our dates always seem to match. like last time but your a month ahead hey, i no i cant wait for my dates i hope its the one im thinking of then start june 19......but it all depends on this af and then next af is 4days after appt.   .xxxx

lots of love to you all,xxxx


----------



## Hannushka

all, hope you are all good!!
Claire- I take the pill first to make sure my af is regular before I start. 1 box normally has 21 pills as in a normal world u take the pill 21 days and then a break, well, as the pill was called 'microgynon 30' I thought the 30 in it meant there is just 30 pills there and as af came early, I thought i was 2 pills short if i have to continue till 21st of may, but DOH! they had put another packet precisely for that reason, when af arrives at the wrong time   , so it was just me being stupid, they were being quite good lol
So panic over  
Take care you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
Hanna


----------



## josjourney

Evening ladies, How are we all? it is busy on here now   girlie's started on the pill, and injecting, and waiting for AF, going abroad and those of us counting days .....hard to keep up huns. But  what a lovely day today and ive been doing essay but did get to sit outside gor bit in the  ,
Christina how is your head now hun, i didnt realise you are injecting from start you must be an expert now, i hope you are not going too   with side effects tho. 16th mat is soo close hun  
Yes hanna i didnt think you was taking pill first off too wonder why some do some dont....., did you get packets sorted?
Kizzy we can pick your brains when we need help then which is good so nice to get answers and have an idea on what to expect.
Hi Claire   roll on weekend ah going to be nice i think, i know dates are similar my AF due next week then hope its on time as May AF is the start of sniffing... If late the dates will be out that they give me but i suppose they are used to that.... I know with a whoofer hard to keep garden nice unless you just have patio and pots   Well hun we will keep counting to get to may soon be here xxx
I hope all you other lovelys are okay and had a good day xxxx


----------



## dinkydott

hello .........

hanna hanna lol,hun i would of thought the same thing hehe 30......and now i understand why you are taking the pill now....of course the pill makes you reg......im reg so no pills for me....bet you feel like your a teenager again taking the pill. .....but all helping hun....xxx

oh oh oh kizzy i got some thing to ask you.....protein shakes? why and when hun,thats if you did. i keep hearing this word on ff, but not sure what its all about 

jo how did the sa go today? lucky you, out in the sun today....even if you had your head down....your pen going ten to the dozen... 



xxxxxxx


----------



## josjourney

Hanna yes understand now why you take pill im the same claire regular as clockwork unless its a big day and we are waiting for it  .
Claire hi hun, i had a nice day half way through essay so v good   yes me too heard about protein shakes was going to buy a blender and do shakes im sure it helps with something.. but when and why i have nooo idea xxxxx


----------



## dinkydott

good for you.....another day o so and done??get that out the way.....and back to counting the days....what we do best....lately i have butterflys in my belly...im like a kid waiting for xmas.......just hope it the present we want and deserve......iv been a good girl.....   .......as for the shakes iv seen them in barrets and looked at them, most say for healthy,strong mucels i dont want pecks or a six pack, not in this life....so im a bit  .......or my dp pass port not here yet,good job i dont need it yet but time is ticking.....tick tock......are you back to work 2morrow hun...xxx


----------



## josjourney

Yes that's the problem when i put essay in back to my calendar counting   again, but it is going so fast claire, im the same hun i just get a knot in my tummy and keep looking at the bag they give me with sniffing drugs in thinking not long now..... we deserve to be blessed with this special gift, i always say i wasnt put here to go without my baby just one is fine im not greedy    it will be us soon. I read that people blend fruit and make smoothies meant to be good through treatment... no way do we want muscles now ahhh.... Yes back to work tmr time is quicker at work just count the calander there instead   big wall planner as well. Hope passport arrives soon im sure be here for appt. Hope you are okay too xxxx


----------



## sugarpielaura

HI ladies

Thank you for all the lovely welcomes and I hope that you are all doing well.  Seems to be a lot going on indeed.

Hannushka:  I also tri-cycle the pill and 2 weeks before the end of this cycle I have to take Metformin and then start Menopur and Cetroide.  I have to tale the pill to generate a period and to suppress my endo.  Just wondered if this was the same treatment as you?

xx


----------



## Hannushka

sugarpie- Possibly, I do have a stage 4 endo, which was cleared august 2010 but has showed signs of wanting to re-occupy my ovaries   but how he explained it was he wanted to do that 'cause my af cycle has varied between 23 and 31 days lately...
xxxxxx


----------



## kizzywizzypink

I never did protein shakes nor did any of the girls that was having tx at the same time as far as i know, i think its just about having a balenced diet ect 

Whats every one got planned for the easter bank holiday? x


----------



## Flygirl77

Hey girls

Well another day over at the fun factory (work) lol 

Jos- no not injecting everyday yet!  My DR was a prostap injection don't start my daily injections til next appt 
I feel a bit more with it today but can feel af on the way so prostap is doing it's job

Hope you're all ok
Luv c xx


----------



## dinkydott

hello lovely ladies ,hope your all good today and soon be bholidays.....

kizzy thanks any way,xxx

jo your funny, xxx
just a quick one, on bus on way home...  speak later,xxxx


----------



## josjourney

Evening ladies  , i hope everyone is well and not had too stressful day in the heat. Thankyou kizzy for info im going to buy a blender and do fruit smoothies, i remember the nurse said drink fluids when DR as headaches can be grim, and milk was good.... I should of wrote it down i think... Christina glad you feeling bit better when do you start injections daily then? so prostrap must be like the pill to regulate AF before you start.
Claire hiya sweetie, hope you ok and passport turned up today. Nearly bank hols yahhh  
I hope everyone else is ok and treatments going well xxxxx


----------



## dinkydott

hi ya jo......im good thankyou.....be glad to have a break from work thou ....how was your day?hun so buy the looks of things milk is good for you iver in a shake or smoothies.....and protein is good for you, but how, i dont no .....im going to find out on ff.some1 should no lol.......the passport not here,i will prob get it after the banks holidays now.


----------



## x-stacey-x

Hey ladies sorry I've been awol for a bit I've been having killer headaches so I'm tucked up in bed atm  
Hello & welcome to all u new ladies who have recently joined the thread its great to have u all on board 
Regarding the protein thing - it really helps improve egg quality so I've read hope that helps ladies  ill be back once the migraines gone xxx


----------



## dinkydott

hi stacey, poor you......hope you feel better soon my lovely......and thanks for info.......speak soon.xxx


----------



## josjourney

Hiya ladies, stacey sorry to hear you been unwell hun  , do you think its the pill maybe a side effect? i hope you get better soon sending big   xx
Hi Claire, yes roll on weekend   plan is finish essay feel if i get it done i can relax abit more   not going to work im thinking   yes see what you can find out think stacey right and if it helps with egg quality got to drink bucket loads. I don't like milk on its own so would have to put fruit with it make a shake.... I think passport be after hols now too you got time till appt so sure it be with you soon. Enjoy day tmr hun xxx I hope everyone else is ok   xxxx


----------



## x-stacey-x

Hi jo I'm not sure really. Its been sooooo long since I've taken the pill I've forgotten! Lol its probably a mix of things that's made me feel run down. I started on slim fast 2day which actually made me almost pass out at work plus I'm having IVF related issues with managers at work & to top it all off my close friends husband walked out on her on sat nite after only 7 months of marriage  needless to say she's devastated & its all down to the fact she wanted a baby & he didn't so now I'm trying not 2 mention anything that might upset her  I feel awful for her xx


----------



## josjourney

Morning girls, just a quick hi as im leaving for work  
Stacey it sounds like you are really going through it hun, it must be so sad for your friend and hard for you not able to mention anything to her. And probs with work too you dont need stress doing IVF they should be supporting you  . Try and take time out have a bit of you time, treat yourself to something that makes you happy hun. Take care speak soon xxx  Morning to all you other ladies and hope you all have a nice day. chat later xxxxx


----------



## Hannushka

Morning everyone 
*Stacey*- looks like you need a massive . Very sad for your friend, and must be hard for you as well  Try not to stress too much (hard, I know). Make sure you drink a lot of water. I'm on the pill now as well and been geting bad head aches since day 1 so maybe the pills. In fact a nurse friend here said to me yesterday the oestrogen in the pills does have a habit of giving headaches. 
Take care hunnie and hope you sort out the work issue too xxx
*Claire* yeah, been trying to find ways to drink more milk as not a big fan at least on it's own. Smoothies are fine, I'm sure and I've been indulging in a cup of hot chocolate made with milk before I go to bed (not sure if the chocolate powder is bad lol) yogurt, cream, you can be inventive in cooking too. How about strawberries and whipped cream  Cream might not be that great if you are trying to lose weight though  As for protein, I find them protein shakes disgusting so just trying to eat alot of beans, lentils, chick peas, eggs and lean meat must do for me xx
*Jos* It should be a crime to work on a day like this  Good luck with essay though, hope you can sit outside doing it x
*Sugar, Kizzy & Fly* Hope you are all well xxxxxxxxx
I'm off to the sunshine now!! Take care you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
Hanna


----------



## dinkydott

whoop whoop the bhols are here,
hope your all well, and you are going to have a great chilled bh...

i love milk so i wont find it hard to drink lots, milk shakes are nice.....least i no now what its all about and will start drinking lots when i start stimm.if that the right time to drink it......iv tryed protein shakes and they are ok through a straw haha.

will try and catch up later


----------



## Hannushka

Hi my friends, hope you are having a blessed Easter holidays xxx
Just a quick one. I bumped into this thread on here FF and thought it was truly a great cause so I shall spread the word to get us all treated equally in our journey...
Please sign the petition to axe the post code lottery on IVF/ICSI at:
http://www.petitiononline.com/mod_perl/signed.cgi?freeivf (approved by admin in the thread so a safe page)
The thread where I found this from:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=199702.0
This post also triggered me to e-mail the local MP Edward Davey for Kingston/Surbiton as he succesfully campaigned against closing the A&E and maternity wards in Kingston hospital amongst other campaigns. Will let you know if I get reply...
Have lovely Easter, everyone xxx

/links


----------



## dinkydott

hi you lovely ladys....hope your all enjoying the easter break......been a bit quiet on here...you all must be enjoying the sun 

hanna i will look at the thread in a bit....i agree so much, it needs to change....im one of the lucky1s....my pct in my area....east of england.....give 3 fresh nhs cycles,and also 3 fet....so very good,and im so lucky....iv spoke to ladys on here who  only get to have 1 and only across the boarder it make me angre, but one lady said its to do with high risk areas ie highest rates of cancer and heart probs ...... also if dp or dh has children thats ok,i no some pct dont becouse that is classed as a child in the relationship  not good for the person who has no children......xxxxx


----------



## josjourney

Hello ladies, 
Happy Easter to you all   I have been doing my essay and finished it today    so happy feel i can relax now weight been lifted. Was so hard to concentrate as AF due today and oh boy i have belly ache   but plodded on... Now just waiting for may   Thankyou for that thread Hanna I will take a look. 
Hi Claire, hows Easter hols been Hun, im working tmr bit grim.... Yes my PCT dont fund IVF if your partner has a child either, mt dp does from previous relationship so we was told even though they dont live with us and i dont have a child still big fat no. It seems very unfair as it really does depend where you live!!! I work for the trust and sent a letter to be reviewed at a panel meeting for at least some help with some of the drugs and that too was turned down. I hope everyone else is ok and enjoying the sunshine we are having.   xxxxx


----------



## dinkydott

hi jo......im having a brill easter,i had my niece and nephew and dp little boy since sat....all age 7 6 and 4....they go home tomorrow but thats life,.....been noisey and my house looks like a bomb has hit it...i no what i will be doing tomorrow afternoon......house work and zzzzz

yay at last the sa has finish ........bet you do feel better for it......now back to ivf for you..... ........apart from that how was your easter,its been lovely hey........

as for the post code lotto.....this is what i mean.  you cant get nhs funded becouse of dp child, it makes me so cross.....your the same as me yet i can  i feel bad that i can really becouse its not fair....i was so worried that i would not be acceppeted for it, and it did put alot of presure on me and my dp......i become   towards the fact he had a child.even thou it was how it was and i new this when i meet him, i thought him having would make me feel better in life,cos no matter what happen,i have not taken away him having a boy....but some times i find it hard.......how do you deal with it jo....also knowing you are not getting funded becouse of this......are you the sort to just take it on the chin??sorry if im asking to much.....i no its not stopped your dreams as still having ivf....i would of paid for it if i had to....no matter what....tell me if im just going on.....any how poor you having to work tomorrow but hey jo not long for you now.....im so excited for you hun...xxxxx


----------



## amj2906

Hello All. I've woken up too early on my last day off work, still it gives me a chance to catch up on FF. 

Hope you're all well. Well done on finishing your essay Jo. Shame you have to do housework today Claire, hope you can put your feet up too! 

Hannaushka, I will be signing petition. I'm also in kingston/Surbiton so would be interested to hear what response you get from Ed Davey. If you need to rally some more local support let me know! 

We had 2 friends for dinner a month or so ago (both single males) and DH was saying how unfair it is that we only get one funded cycle. They were saying they didn't think IVF should be funded. It's a personal choice, not like it's cancer. I didn't feel strong enough to argue (without crying!) and didn't want to listen to the debate so I just asked them to change the subject - I think they got the message!!!!

Hope you all have a lovely day. More gardening for me.

A x


----------



## Hannushka

Hey there,
AMJ- I got up even earlier than u, at 6.20!! Yeah, there are a lot of people who think that way. That's the whole issue, people have to be educated about IVF and the different reasons people need it for. It is a medical issue and infertility IS often caused by an illness. We are tax paying citizens and it should be considered as a medical issue. It so angered me when I read about Surrey axing ivf last decemberas it was mentioned in the same sentence as treatment for boldness and varicous veins as in : cutting non urgent non life threathening treatments such as IVF, tx for boldness and varicous veins. I would quite happily be a bold mum with varicous veins


----------



## josjourney

Hiya girls  
Hanna that is so true and you have made me giggle   it is so unfair hun...
Amj hows gardening going hun? when do you start tx.....
Hiya Claire, you had a houseful hun you want to rest today i bet   glad you had a great time tho... we had an Easter egg hunt at my mums with the kiddies i have 5nieces 2 nephews so love being their fun aunty joey and it was great to catch up with family. It is hard to not get cross claire but i feel that is the way it is so we saved hard for it and finally got money together. Im glad you get it free hun that is what it should be i think.... Im just glad that ivf is around and they can help us make our lives complete, no price can be put to how happy i will be if this works   We was going to get married in Cyprus but put ivf first wedding after... I hope everyone else is ok and enjoyed the easter hols xxxxx


----------



## dinkydott

evening lovely ladys.... 

amj.....your good   keeping your cool with the men....who seem not to have a clue....but its true people like that iver dont have children or just berry there head in the sand when it comes to ivf....i bet if it was them or there dp they would think a hole lot diff .....

hanna you early bird......mine you its not as if it was not a nice day...so you had made the most of it.....and i totaly agree with you for the above....they have got it all wrong....and cant beleave some placese where give somthing good only to be taken away so crawl.....


jo how was your day at work today? its good to have nieces and nephews....i always say its the next best thing.....and they make you   .....and for use what ever holds for use all of use on here we have got to grab it with both hands and have alot of pma......     jo i got engaged march and would love to get wed but like you ivf is first.. your dream wedding will be l....and its a diffrent stage in your life...after you have achevied something special....not long now tell you no what going on...


----------



## josjourney

Hi claire, work was busy always is bank holidays, we have less staff working same patients crazy  ...... Congrats with your engagement in march hun, we could be going for the pregnant bride look   id be happy with that, you put it all in order dont you baby we said first then wedding. Im getting more anxious now which isnt helping AF due sunday still not here so am panicking if this one late makes may late then my dates will be out when starting in may!! I have got to stop worrying or it wont show i know but im   and wont be told 

I hope all you lovely ladies have a lovely day tmr and as claire said so true take it with both hands and PMA and     it is our turn next to be yummy mummys xxxxx


----------



## dinkydott

jo thanks....i no  i would love to be a pregnant bride to....  it would make our life compleat...... 

poor you about work,bet you are glad its over then,funny how they have less staff on a bh.....they should get temp staff in for help.....or is that poss....
jo stop being anxious please, i no easy said and done,and have some of your own addvice.....hot bath and chill....af will come....stop thinking its going to be very late ......af is a bugger thou when she wants to be i no.......iv got my af 3rd may and i thought the other day i had small pains in my belly, oh no not early please becouse then it would work out that af would be here when i have my next appt it didnt come...all in my head i think, soooo you stop thinking will you.


----------



## josjourney

Thanks claire,  you are right i will stop stressing or try too   im sure be here tmr and im sure they are used to dates being moved by day or so... what are we like you are just as bad as me... it was stacey like this last week. No temps just have to crack on we always get through it makes days go quickly and 4 weeks 2 days today before sniffing and your appt too.  happy days will all be fine   . xxx


----------



## x-stacey-x

Hey jo yep it was me too! haha stupid AF!! Can't u believe it was 2 weeks ago now tho time is defo ticking on - only 6 weeks til EC week for me now eeekkkk!!!!!!!!!! Just 'try' to stop thinking about it, I know it's hard. Have a nice long, hot soak in the tub, an early night and put it to the back of your mind for tonight at least  

xx


----------



## amj2906

Morning! Back at work -   It's quiet though so some FF catch up time. 

Claire & Jo - You can both have bumbs or baby(ies!) at your weddings - how great will that be! 

Jo - don't worry about the dates moving. We all know how unpredictable   can be! My clinic said 7 days either side of expected date was OK. I already know I'm going to be about 6 days earlier than they have on my schedule. I did point this out but they weren't too bothered! Just means I stay on microgynon for longer (I'm on long protocol). I start that next week, then sniffing starts 4th June and EC provisionally booked for 27th June. My meds arrive tomorrow - eek!!

Stacey - hope you're feeling better, no more nasty headaches. 

Hi Hanna! You gotta love politics/politicians - so tactful aren't they! 

Made good progress in the garden this weekend - really satisfying - and now the rain can come for a few days! 

x


----------



## dinkydott

evening girls......well work was hard work today....still in holiday mode  ......

jo your so good with dates, i had not even worked that out, but  cant wait hunni.....has af turned up for you yet.....how was your day today......xxx

amj....i would love a bump and wedding dress all in one,but the bump is more so ......oooooh your meds tomorrow you having them delivered at work or home?   rain rain can go away.....or just rain on your garden hun....xxx

hi to stacey hanna and all you other ladys hope you all had a fab day..xxxx


----------



## Hannushka

Hiya xxxx
Back to the politics: Just read that NHS is going to fund shopping lessons to obese parents and their kids. NHS has money for that. I'm sorry: school should educate children about foods. Parents should educate themselves. NHS should use their money more productively GGGGGRRRR 
*amj*- You getting your med's, how exciting! Don't panic about the long needle like I did, you are not to inject with that lol thats just for sucking the liquid from one bottle and to put it to another 
*claire* yeah, it wasn't nice to go back to work tomorrow... Even the sun had disappeared and it was cold and gray 
*Stacey* You joined may/june thread, I noticed 
*Jos* Try not to worry hunnie, it'll work out fine. Did you get your af? 
Take care lovelies  
Hanna


----------



## josjourney

Morning ladies  
Stacey wow hun 6 weeks to go   so exciting not long now. I hope all the meds are going ok and headaches stooped.
Amj, thanks for that advice i thought they must allow for AF mis behaving and being late. You get your meds today hun that is great 
Hanna 100% with you, they are cutting so much in nhs but find pots of money for things schools are quite capable of doing !!!
Hi claire, hope you ok hun, busy day at work yest was so tired when i got in....yes im a nitemare with dates, it is getting closer for us all now so exciting. Well Belly ache all day yest and nothing but today have the muzzy head which is always a sign so sure it is today. 
I hope all you other ladies are well and tx is going ok with not too many grim side effects.
Enjoy your day everyone xxxxx


----------



## amj2906

So my drugs were supposed to be delivered to work so I could sign for them but they arrived at home instead - fortunately DH was in to sign. I told him not to open because he may get scared! Thanks for warning me about the big needle Hanna - at least I know to expect that now! 

Hope you're all OK today 
x


----------



## x-stacey-x

not to worry u but i prob would have got dh to open them as some meds need to be refridgerated asap it was quite scary opening the box so I can see reason behind ur thinking! Hehe xx


----------



## Hannushka

evening,
Stacey- None of my meds needed to be refridgerated   I was told only the HCG shot needs to but everything else says room temperature... Am I wrong now? 
Hope everyone is well, sorry,no personals as I'm starving marvin and need to go and have a shower b4 dinner  
Take care all xxxx


----------



## kizzywizzypink

Hi girls   

Ive only had to refridgerate the HCG trigger injection everything else left in box on top of a unit   

Sorry no personals i'm still recovering from a weekend off work and my last weekend of clubbing with the girls lol, hope your all well xxx


----------



## x-stacey-x

Yea just HCG to be in the fridge, ru getting that at a later date? I kno some people do mine came with everything else at the same time. I didn't mean to worry you! Sorry hun xx


----------



## amj2906

I haven't got HCG yet, i think i get that from the clinic later. The bag of needles and the sharps box is a bit scary but worried DH more than me! For now all I need to worry about is the pill. All seems very real now - eek! Lots of emotions - Excited, nervous, sad. 

Hope you're all ok


----------



## dinkydott

hello ladys......hope your all ok...... 

amj yay you have your meds.....i cant say how you feel i have not got mine yet ......but im sure i would be feeling the same.....lots to go throu isnt it, 
i no how i feel about my pre tx appt and that bad enough.... 

kizzy hope your feeling ok now.....ooooh yay another bh....exciting day today. 

jooo hun. has your af arrived?you working this weekend?

hanna and stacey hope your both ok....xxxx

and to all the other ladys hi......

well girlys who watching the big day.....im excited about it, and been up since 8.00 on my day off..lol.i cant wait thou...think there is going to be tears from me...xxxxx


----------



## josjourney

Morning ladies, i hope we are all ok today  
Amj yes seems so real when drugs arrive and scarey too but all worth it... I have my sniffer one but she said they give me the rest as i go so will not have all at once to confuse me....
kizzy hi, i hope you have recovered now from weekend... good idea to let your hair down hun  
Hi claire, yes AF arrived wednesday finally... But ended up in hospital eye casuality my left eye swelled up, red and so painful and started to close i was so scared. It is inflammation of the eye and the pupil is enlarged, they seen floating cells which shouldnt be there too so got to be seen again to make sure not got any worse.... got steroids eye drops and pain killer eye drops. Apparently it may happen again or just once in my life time it has a big name which i didnt write down   im wearing an eye patch so very atractive  no driving as blurry vision still. I said good job this happened now and not when sniffing or id of had to stop tx   hope you are ok hunnie and enjoying wedding today yes lots of tears later im sure 
But on a bright side it is looking lots better today and less swollen so drops must be working  
Hanna and stacey i hope you both ok enjoy the wedding girls, tissues at the ready here we go xxxxxx


----------



## dinkydott

for af comimg at last....only 2days late is that right?
  poor you about your eye...what a nightmare....so sexy lol a eye patch....but like you said hun...good job now,if it was going to happen...instead of when tx.... dont want that geting in your way.....

as for the wedding i cant wait to see the dress,and hey lucky me im a cambridge girl lol....xxxxx


----------



## Hannushka

Hiya everyone,
Now How gorgeous was Kate? They looked so happy and even the Queen showed a bit of emotion while discreetly admiring her beauty  I had a tear in my eye few times lol
*jos*- Glad af has arrived  Not so glad about your eye problem, last thing you need atm, eh? 
*Claire*- So,you liked the dress? I thought it was beautiful, not OTT and with a vintage feel with the sleeves. My mum had a similar dress in the 70's and I wore it on my wedding day but had the sleeves cut off as I thought it was too old fashioned  (now I wonder why)
*amj*- yeah, my dh is a bit worried aboout my bag of syringes too, he can't see me injecting myself but i can't see HIM injecting me either. I'll be doing it myself, sure.
*Stacey* Hope you are ok too xx
*kizzy*- Hope you had a great time clubbing and hope you are well xx
*everyone else I haven't mentioned*: Lots of s and 
Take care xxxxx


----------



## dinkydott

hi ya hanna,yes the dress was lovely,loved the fact it was not over powering......i had tears in my eyes 2  more than a few times.....every was so perfect for them.and wills looked so proud....i would of been soooo nevorse.......how are things withe you any how hanna.xxx


----------



## Hannushka

Claire- I'm good thanks, still popping my pills and counting the days when I can put my mood swings down to the nasal spray   Until then I just have to accept I'm mad   
Hubby went out with friends and wont be expecting him back until the morning, knowing their ways lol so taking it easy and having my feet up. Might make few   and have a good gossip with mates back home lol (to his bill, of course    )
Take care hunnie and all the best for everyone on the thread.


----------



## dinkydott

bless ya...that wont be long.....i cant wait tell end of month then i will no where i stand with my schedule ect....

 my dp has gone out also,must be in the air....he asked if i wanted to come ....i dont think so i said......dont want to drink bein a good girl....plus i have a driving lesson tomorrow.... . very temping thou with all the partys going on....but i got a big bag of sweets and the tv to myself ........xxxx


----------



## x-stacey-x

A big   to all you lovely ladies.

Sorry I haven't been on in a few days, I feel as though I have been busy but have no idea doing what! Starting to get nervous now, things seem to be coming around quickly.

So, what did we all think of the royal wedding? I thought Kate looked beautiful as always although controversially I wasn't 100% keen on the dress   It was a lovely service though  

How's everyone getting on with their dr & stimming? xx


----------



## amj2906

Morning All. Another lovely sunny day with no work! 

My DH also went out on Friday evening and I opted to stay in. in fact he was banished from the house whilst the wedding was on because he was being so negative about it all. So it was my mum, sister and niece (12 months old) watching it. I thought the dress was lovely and they just seemed so happy. I've got a good feeling about this one! 

My AF arrived 2 days early - treat! Bang goes any dreams of a pre IVF miracle. So pill popping starts tomorrow. Glad I got drugs delivered early. Stacey and Hanna, your a few weeks ahead of me. Anything I should be aware of at this stage?

Jo I hope your eye is better, that sounded nasty. 

Hope you're all ok and enjoy your day
X


----------



## kizzywizzypink

Morning girls   

I got to never see the wedding    i was working and couldnt get it on the internet nasty work lol, Her evening dress was stunning!

Hows your eye Jo? 

AFM i started DRing yesterday, me and dh had a hugh row becouse he hadnt looked in the boxes of drugs and assumed it was the same as last time so when we opened it and found a different drug and different needles that was it lol i had to phone the out of hours nurse to check which needles go with which drugs lol and eventually did it, so looks like i'm on the rollercoaster again eek.

hope you all have a lovely Bank holiday xxx


----------



## Hannushka

all!
I also have a good feeling about this one, they seem very compatible and strong couple. They have had a long time to get used to each other and their duties and responsibilities in the future, so she hasn't been thrown to the lions like Di was...
*Kizzy*- Glad you got it sorted with your needles in the end and I'm sure dh will understand lol
Good luck with your dr, hope u get no bad side effects  
*Amj- *so you have joined us pill popping junkies   No nothing much to report so far, well, I been waking up the last 3 mornings with what feels like  pains, and my boobs are tender and swollen (which dh finds amusing ), strange though... 
*Stacey*- hope you are ok. I adored her dress, thought it was simple, yet elegant and gorgeous. Made me angry though as I wore my moms dress for my wedding which was similar shape and had same sort of sleeves and I thought they were unfashionable and ugly so I had them cut off. I want the sleeves back now 
*Claire* Hope your driving lesson went well. Ooh, think bag of sweets and tv sounds great for this evening for me, first gonna go for a nice walk though as the sun is out, although it is rather windy here 
*Jos* How is your eye, hun?  Hope you are well xx
AFM So the wedding is over, reality bites at least for me, will be working tomorrow :/ Was planned to go fishing on Brighton pier today but the wind has sort of put us off, it'll be coooooold by the sea, so hoping, maybe next week will be better, as I then have the whole weekend off as well... Mackerelslease wait for me 
Hope you are all enjoying the bank holiday weekend, btw, just read that David Cameron is contemplating on getting rid of Mayday bank holiday!? HUH? Is he mad? 
Take care all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## dinkydott

hi ya you lovely girlys.....yay another lovely day.....windy here thou.

jo how is your eye now......you feeling bad,you not been on here,or you just busy hun......

kizzy glad you sorted out your meds, i didnt relise you had already had ivf.......you prob did say, i was going to look back at the theads but thought i would just say....lol .......

ajm....bet your glad your af came early....better early...its funny how most of the time we are wishing it wont come,but when it comes to this,its all we want,for it to show so we can start tx.....

hi stacey....hope your holding out ok and not to nervose.....bet your excited also thou.....ooh just writing that to you gave me butterflys.xxx


hanna its windy here to.......are you eating alot of fish.....i have heard that yes fish is good for you, but then i watched good morning once and rod stuart misses was on there she had ivf and for years she was trying and her  doc told her to cut out fish and ivf worked,somthing that the fish gives out she had to much of and was not helping her one bit.....she did say thou that was all she ate...so i think it depends on your diet....i eat fish but about 2 times a week....i cant remeber what she had to much of in her body thou...for the life of me...

my driving went ok....but i cant get the hang of the cluch controlls and when pulling up to juntions and pulling off.....get biting point,dip the cluch,ease and sqwees the gas.....iget in such a muddle ....every time....my intructer say iv got to stopp thinking and let my body just do it,its in my head,i no what i should do but cant do it....i may pass this time next year.... ......mmmm not funny.....if im like this now what am i going to be like on drugs....is this naughty,i got to intructers as from wen....a new guy is taking me out,2hrs a week as well as this lady on a sat morning,she only does hr and half at a time,and i think she is making me nervorse about it all by going on about it...if this guy does not no i see if i can do it on my own with out him saying....any how time will tell.ooooh and its in a new mini.which is my dream car........god did i just go on....  sorry ladys...xxxxxx


----------



## Hannushka

Hey Claire,
I had to google that Stewart thing lol, yeah, she had too much mercury in her body, but that was because she was eating fish almost daily as part of her diet. 
I do like fish but don't eat it in that sort of quantities. It is the oily fish like mackerel ,tuna & halibut that contain sometimes a lot of mercury. Eating fish 2 times a week is absolutely fine when trying to conceive and while pregnant too xxx


----------



## josjourney

Hi girls  , sorry not been on here but with eye drops they dilate my pupils and everything goes a blurr  been painful but looks like it is starting to go down now. Im taking a few days off work feel i need to chill and stop stressing. As the big day approaching in 3 weeks 3 days ahhh cant wait, also i cant see prop with eye drops so cant drive yet... 
Claire, how are you hunny? you sound like i did when learning to drive it seems so much to remember when you learning but good idea get more lessons in... and think how great it will be when you pass be well worth it... Not long now till your appt 1st may today    so exciting cant wait to hear when you start, so close now for all of us xxxx
Hanna, a day at the seaside is what i need that sounds lovely, shame you didnt get there today but sure mackerals will wait for you hunny. Good tips on the fish subject didnt realise that...When do you start nasel spray? yes me too think we can get away with mood swings when start that  xxx
Amj, hows the meds going hun? hope not too many side effects and you are one step closer now   xxx
Stacey, how are you doing hun? has the headaches gone? i hope you are ok and all going well xxx
Kizzy, hows DR going hun? hope you not getting any dreaded side effects and things are going ok xxx
AFM resting eye, had nice day with DP and mum today enjoying sunshine and counting days on calender with my good eye   , I hope all you other ladies on here are well and tx going ok   take care lovely s xxxxx


----------



## x-stacey-x

Hello ladies 
Sorry I haven't been around much. I've been feeling a bit down lately & didn't want it to rub off on you lot. I think I'm feeling better now tho  Today was the last Sunday I will be working until after tx so yay!!!!! I hate working bloody sundays as I do saturdays aswell so I have no weekend at all. Poor DH works Mon-Fri so it feels like we never see each other but at least thats all stopped for now. 1 week 2moro for my jab training   I'm starting to get terrified now. Back at our first appointment in March I was desperate to say lets start doing stuff now but now its almost here "arghhhhhhhhhhhhhh" scary stuff!! 

How's everyone else getting on? Just wondering about vitamins and supplements, what are all you guys taking? Up until now I've been taking sanatogen mother-to-be tablets (when I remember) but after reading something on here I've bought Evening primrose oil and co enzyme q10. I've started taking these but if I'm honest, I have no idea what they are supposed to help with!! haha

Headaches faded a bit but are now back again - grrrrrrrrrr!! I hate being on the pill can't wait to come off it. Oh thats my other question, my planning appointment & jab training is next monday which falls 2 days pre AF but will she rear her ugly head again or will it be held off my down reg? Surely I will have one more AF whilst down regging? I think I'm just confusing myself lol but any thoughts let me know  

xxx


----------



## dinkydott

morning sunshines.......

hanna   i didnt think about googling it  but thanks for doing that......i no now what it was.....i tell people that story cos was shocked about how your diet does matter evn if its good food.....now i can say what it was in her body.....xxxx

hi jo hunni bless ya   your poor poor eye. what a pain for you....least you can have a couple of days off now to chillaxs.and get better.....go away you horrid eye......    yay 3weeks 3days for use.......whoo its getteing there now.....im getting butterflys thinking about it all....how are you feeling for yourself hun....   


hi stacey are hun dont be down   ,its prob the pills hey....and also alot to go though isnt.....but what dont kill ya makes ya stronger....glad for you thou you have got your sundays back....that will make you feel better enjoy your free time and make the most of it...
i use evening primrose oil to but same as you have no idea way and when to stop taking them....i take them becouse i read on here thats what others do   well it all helps hey...

hope all you other girls are ok....lots of lovexxxxx


----------



## Flygirl77

Morning ladies 

Well DR has not been too bad apart from the occasional headache which lasted days on end and the memory loss I've been ok  start injecting on Thursday I'm getting nervous

It was recommended by nurse that I transfer to a job on ground while having next stage of treatment and I wasn't so sure but after having an emergency landing on Saturday morning my mind is made up and I'm going to doctors to get a sick line for the length of treatment. I'm not putting my body any more stress than I need to!!!

About vitamins/supplements I was told by clinic only thing to continue taking thru tx was folic acid so I would check. I always thought taking evening primrose helped regulate af so not a good idea to take if your on DR drugs!!!

Hope everyone is enjoying sun and all the holidays. I'm off to get ready for work

Luv c xx


----------



## josjourney

Morning ladies,  , I hope we are enjoying bank holiday and getting to relax,
Hi claire, yes eye getting bit better thankyou, but nice to just chill for few days and get pampered... I am doing well with eye drops now got it off to a fine art   I think it was a one off and it wont come back   but got to have follow up at hospital in few weeks they said to check it has gone down. How have you been hun? you are like a little squirrel gathering info on best things to be doing through TX you are funny  xx
Christina hi hun, that is so comforting to read the side effects were not too bad. Its so close for you now start injecting thurs   , Good idea to get signed off work i think this experience is so stressful you dont need extra stress aswell hun...and you want to relax as much as poss through tx. I hope you have a good day today shame you got to work tho   Im just taking folic acid too that is what clinic said they didnt mention any supplements to me. Take care good luck with injections thurs xx
Stacey sorry you been down hun  , must be the meds ahh? but   no more sundays you can enjoy time with DP that is good and you can have chill days. Not long to go now and im sure you will be fine with injections, the pen they showed me was like an epi pen small needle and all pre filled so no mixing up.    thinking of you hun.xx
Hanna, amj , kizzy how are you today hunnies?  i hope you are ok, and enjoying bank holiday if you are off xxxx. Hi to everyone else and hope tx is going well for all xxxx


----------



## dinkydott

hello my lovely girlys......how is every1 today......first day back at work for some.....me my af arrived today and been a bit   but hey ho...im happy it was on time.....but hoping on the next one becouse i could start tx then....if a ok at my pre treatment text 

jo   like a squirrel, but some times over load hun........iv got my fingers crossed for you it dont come back....and just good job it was not in both eyes my lovely.....did you have day off today...im on holiday next week yay, not doing much.....home needs a spring clean really so i will get stuck into that.....and of course relax at times....

hi flygirl....im glad your getting on ok....and dont blame you getting grounded....i would after that to...you dont need or want the stress....


hi to you other sunshines hope your all ok .xxxxx


----------



## josjourney

Hi lovely s, how is everyone today?  
Back to work tommorrow   got to take mind off calender   it doesnt move any quicker when you keep staring at it. But on the plus side my eye lots better so thats good.
Hi claire, glad AF on time hun, yes you want it to be good and on time next month for tx   
I rang clinic they told me same dont stress about AF maybe few days late end of month as more i worry worse it be.... they said if its late they will tweak the dates. But it is so common for it to be delayed so pheww mind back at rest... How nice week off hun but housework   try and get a few days out esp if sunny be very nice, good to relax tho.
Christina hows the sniffing hun? That sounds so wrong but we know what we mean  i hope you are ok and no side effects. 
To all you other lovely's i hope you are all well and if started TX that it is going ok lots of    and  to all xxxxxx


----------



## Hannushka

Hey all! 
Jos- I start nasal spray 21st may, so 2 weeks to go still.
Claire-Glad af came on time x
Fly-You started injecting, how was it? Hope you are ok xx
Stacey- Hope you are feeling better, I've been having down days for the last few days too and havent even started on dr drugs yet... Really wonder if the microgynon pill could be to blame...
Everyone else- Hope you are all well   
afm I'm still feeling exhausted after having 11 hour sleep last nite, so will be crawling to bed now, not liking this lethargic feeling  
Take care you all xxxxx
Hanna


----------



## dinkydott

hi my lovelys......

sorry not been on much,been busy....yeah i no on my week off....

how is every1.....xxxx

jo how was your first day back....bless ya more to the point how is your eye now.....have you weekend off or working girl....glad you cleared the af thing up with the clinic,always helps if you talk to some one who def knows and prob had alot of women with late or early afs....

dont worrie your not alone i keep counting the thursdays.  trouble is they dont seem to be moving that fast not for me any how....but im trying to get busy and mind off...on the up side got a driving lesson tomorrow...monday,tuseday,and wednesday  got to get cracking...


----------



## josjourney

Hi ladies  ,
How are we all?
Claire hope driving goes ok today hun you fitted lots into your week off, get lots of practice tho. Yes eye getting better now working this weekend   they come round too quick!! Im more relaxed after chatting to clinic it put mind at rest, im with you on time going slow but after such a long wait hard to believe we are talking weeks now  glad AF was on time all good  enjoy you week off hun xxx
Christina, hows the injections going hun? hope you are ok  
Stacey hope you are feeling a little better now hun, maybe side effect from the pill making you feel blue  
Hanna, you are starting sniffing too few days before me, my start date is set for 24th may but as april AF was late it may be the 25/26 now same day as claires appt too, all happens together which will be good. It sounds like that pill you been on may make you feel down hun plus this is all so emotional, i think you get so many highs and lows one big roller coaster xxx
KIzzy and Amj how is DR going lovelys? hope you are not getting too many nasty side effects hun   
I hope everyone else is ok and TX going well    xxxx


----------



## dinkydott

morning jo.....i wounder where you got to...poor you working.....as for my job....i have decided to leave...handed in my noteice.....iv got a few part time cleaning jobs....i put a ad on gumtree and just waiting for calls to come in...maybe a start of new business .....my job was getting me down...i hated it....a lady there was so negative towards me and my ivf....kept saying it might not work first time...once was fine.....dont i no this.....then every time i spoke about ivf and where i am in treatment she came out with it...i ended up crying a few time.....i just didnt need it...PMA....anyhow ivf is the important thing in my life so i left.....the jobs i got will keep me going and the more people call and want there house cleaned the more work i will do.... glad your getting back to normall....back to you.....jo the way you looked at time scale your so right....weeks is good for me.....    xxxxx


----------



## josjourney

Hi claire, sorry to hear you been upset hun   rotton people!!! i dont blame you for leaving, life is too short to be unhappy in anything we do and we are at work alot of our time so it is so important to get support you dont need negative people around you hun. I have one like that at work so OTT drives me crazy.... All i get is you are so lucky DP wants to go through all this with you when he has kiddies of his own! and when is it all starting? doesnt always work first time? will we try again? how long am i going to be off? every day i get it drives me bonkers... Maybe they mean well but when you are having a blue day it does your head in... It sounds like you got things in the pipeline hun to keep you busy and the main thing is you can be happy and own boss wow that is good.  not long now for us to start you get dates ect so exciting. I got my sniffer drugs out had a look and i cant remember a thing she told me so be intouch with them nearer date to check im doing it right. Why didnt i take more notes   make sure you take pen and pad and jot it all down   enjoy your driving lesson today xx
I hope everyone ok    to you all xxxx


----------



## dinkydott

afternoon ladys....

jo thankyou....i do fell so much better after leaving my job......
can consecrate on ivf more with out the stress.....i dont no how you dont get mad when people say them things.....i use to be so chilled about the hole thing....what will be will be...but now i get so  or upset when some trys to burst my bubble....maybe its because its getting closer to the time and im more emotional....but good on you to stay strong.....  iv got my leaflet some where about how to sniff....but i will def take a pen and pad....4 my dp also because no dault i will have to explain to him again once we are out.....how was your day today....monday is over now.....ooooh and forgot to say my dp passport is here


----------



## kizzywizzypink

Hi girls   

Claire i would of left too lol, i've had all the comments too from 'it might not work' to 'it will prob happen naturally now your having ivf' keep busy tho all the waiting drives you mad   lol.

hows you jo? 

Afm - i've got my scan on monday so will know then when to start stimming its going fast now.

  to everyone else xxx


----------



## dinkydott

good morning girls.......was well hard to get on ff last night,not sure why ......

kizzy...hello sweetie, yeah iv had comments like you but funnie some people only say it to try and be nice like my mother inlaw said you do no it might not work first time....she was only trying to help,
but this lady at work was a right cow...negative towards every one and thing....she is not happy in her own life so she trys to turn it around on other people....in some way i felt sorry for her..but when she started on me about ivf,first time i took it...then i thought we will See how many time she has to put t Knife in....by the 4th time she said it i was ready for her.....i snapped at her....its not as if i dont no the chances of it working,i no more than she would ever no about ivf....the success rate ect....  silly cow....i thought hang on here you dont even no me really and what i have even been through to get here...i only worked with her for a year and half....i went to my boss saying i need to be positive not negative....i had a good cry  and all he said was im sure she didnt mean it  thanks for you help.....your blind what sort of person she is....by the way she was the suppervisor.....i thought i will have the last laugh and just left....now she can do my job as well....tell they get some1....  she tryed to text me to see how i was and was being all nice.....i dont need you in my life....go away.....

sorry i just went on a bit there,but i think im still  with her,my dp wnts he blood 

anyhow kizzy yay hun...your so getting close to ec....how are you? how have you been feeling with the drugs.....how exciting....i no its a scary thing as well but i think the fact your doing some thing to become a mummy pushes the scary part into the back of the mind....i get scared of what im going to go through,then i get excited....im still waiting for my pre treat appt for start of tx...26 may....oooooh we are geting there.... 

hello jo.....and all you other  darlings...xxxx


----------



## josjourney

Morning ladies  ,
How are we all today?, i had trouble getting on FF last night too gave up in the end just kept saying loading ......
Hi claire, good to get it off your chest hun and you made the right move. IVF is stressful enough without the added stress of work worries. Just think   now you are out of there and you are just 16 sleeps away from appt  .
Hi kizzy so glad all going well hun and you got your scan monday so exciting  . What are they looking for with that base line scan is it the lining measurement?( again i should of listened at my nurse appt im sure i was somewhere else  ) fingers crossed all goes well for you hun  
I hope everyone else is ok and TX going well too lots of    and   xxxxx


----------



## princess29

Hi girls,

I am normally a regular on the IUI catch up boards as thats where we started off! 

I thought I would come on here to say hello as we are currently waiting for our IVF to start, we have a seminar and consultation on Wednesday 25th May!! Exciting feelis like we have been waiting forever now! 

Also though it would be a good place for some health advice, what is everyone doing to prepare for the IVF? I dont have any caffine, or alchohol anyway and am quite heathly generally. I know plenty of water and milk is good but how much per day? I also take a multivit for TTC and omega 3 everyday but is there anything else that can help? 

Sorry for all of the questions!! xxx


----------



## dinkydott

joooooo hey 16 more sleeps, god if you look at it like that you have got me all excited whoo....that sounds so close.....and for you how are you feeling now its geting close....oooooh im excited for you to start tx    

and now im   re work...  ^

hi princess and welcome.....i see you have been through alot yourself with iui......well   ivf will work for you.....  ......im only starting out as are other women on here......im just waiting for my green light 26 may  

as for changing any thing i have not really apart from no coffe, no achole and iv given up smoking....iv not change my diet,just drink more water and i have my protein shanks....not many yet but will do once tx starts,good for you linning other girls on here might do thing diff.....xxx


----------



## josjourney

Hi all  .
Welcome princess, it sounds like you have been through a long journey hun    that ivf works for you. Im not sure of what to be doing other then what claire said water and protein through TX, but im sure some of the girls may have ideas and some already started TX so can give us advice and tips as we go.
Hi claire, yes sounds so near when we say it like that hun   just got to chill is what the clinic told me im not to stress about AF being on time this month im just   she arrives when due then i can get going. Back to hospital thurs for check up of eye as still not 100% dr signes me off till it has gone right down now, still doing eyedrops 3 times a day now!!!! i am sure we will all be yummy mummys after all this   xxxx


----------



## princess29

Thankyou for the advice Clairescott26 &JosJourney!! 

Yes it has been a struggle to get here but we finally are getting somewhere!! So just keeping up water intake and lots of protein then, ive also heard milk and diary are good from somewhere? 

So Claire you are in for your appointment the day after us!!    and Jojourney sounds like your worring about AF coming like me - I am due around the 4th June so just praying it arrives on time!! 

Goog luck to you both. xx


----------



## amj2906

Hello All! 
Welcome Princess - lots of   for you - good to hear you're feeling positive about your next steps - IVF is the answer for you -  

Claire - sounds like your ex-colleague needs a dose of positive thinking too. Miserable people just love trying to bring everyone else down too don't they. Good luck with your new ventures and most importantly - giving yourself time to go through IVF without unnecessary upset!

Jo - sorry to hear your eye still isn't fixed. Hope they can get it sorted at your next appointment. 

Kizzy - is that your baseline scan on Monday? That has come around quick - hope it all goes well!

In terms of preparation I have given up booze now (but only when I started the pill - was still drinking a bit before that) and caffeine and I'm taking Santatogen Mother to Be pills. I'm also having acupuncture - although have had to cut back on the frequency because I'm struggling to afford it and want to make sure I have can have regular appointments during stimming stage. Also trying to get plenty of rest. I've noticed that being back on the pill has increased my appetite which isn't great for the weight loss goals! But otherwise I feel fine. Sniffing starts 4th June. 

Take care all xx


----------



## Flygirl77

Afternoon girls

Kizzy good luck for scan I had mine last week and started injecting same day so hope the scan shows everything is thin and good to go

Jo hope eye clears up soon

Claire good luck with going it on your own. Be your own boss go girl! Best to focus on ivf that's why I'm signed off sick from work need to focus on staying relaxed

All I can say is thank god I didn't need to sniff for my DR it's disgusting!!! Just started today and yuck lol :L thank goodness it's only for a few days. It's a bit mad that you take drugs to stimm but at same time you take drugs to stop ov! Wee eggs stay where you are til they come get you lol

Hope they rest of you girls are doing good what stage is everyone else at 
Luv c xx


----------



## Flygirl77

Princess
Sorry I missed you out. Good luck with ivf you have been on quite a journey. You seem to be doing everything that you can 

Luv c xx


----------



## princess29

Thankyou for the welcome amj2906 and flygirl! Things seem to be getting exciting for you both! Can't wait until we can start doing something.   

Sounds like im doing ok then diet wise, I have also been having acupunture too amj2906 once a week and really like it! It seems to have been keeping my cycles regular and making me OV so all good! 

Good luck to you both.


----------



## josjourney

Hi Christina, that has gone so quickly and you injecting now so exciting    those eggs multiply hun and you get great results. Im sniffing twice a day for two weeks then scan 6th june start injections and sniffing once a day... I have heard that the taste is yuckky and im not looking forward to that. Good luck with scans too come let us know how you get on  
Princess sounds like you and claire are roughly same time which is so near now hun.
Amj, glad you getting on ok with pill and it looks like you are doing all you can to help things along, not long for you to start the sniffing aswell i will let you know what it is like when i start just before....
Kizzy all the best for monday hun  
Claire hope your day been okay hun and you enjoyed driving lesson. Hope today you feeling   no work worries.
Stacey and hanna  how are things with you both? hope all is well  .
 to everyone else on here and hope TX going ok and all getting nearer to our dates xxxxx


----------



## dinkydott

afternoon/evening girls......

jo oooh i didnt realise you had been signed of again hun.... lovely for you.....are you chilling or busy? i love that word yummy mummy....  ,my driving went ok i did emergence stop.... ;Though i would of learnt that a few lessons back....iv got another 2 this week tomorrow and Friday...with the other instructor....in my dream car...the mini 

hi princess.....yes my appt is 26 may, but hun its the pre tx appt....the 1 you have after your 1 on the 25th.....when you go on the 25th they will give you a letter when your pre tx appt...this appt is where they talk you through what tx you will have and all your schedules and when to start....ie your next af....mine will be 4 days after pre tx appt...30th may...i hoping to start then,well 21 days after.....but it might be to soon for them so might be looking at next af  26 june and 21 days after that.....  you will get use to all these dates flying around in ya head and on the thread....i get so lost........hun milk is for protein....thats why lots have whey protein shanks, you can just have milk....but whey brust up the protein....

amj hello you.....yeah re work.....she is not worth bothering about....but could not take working with her no more....and thankyou def stress free now.....acupuncture....does it really help....  whats it do...i no relax...some girls have it just b4 ec and et....how much it cost.....ooooooh sweetie 4th of june will soon get here....mmmlots going on that day...2 afs and 1 sniffing.

are flygirl thankyou....big step and im going to take the business as it comes....ivf comes first,i dont blame you being signed off with your job....like the other week...sooo stressy....better on the ground for now.....    for your little eggs that they multiply and grow....come eggges.....xxxxx


----------



## princess29

Claire, I imagine your right hun, im just confused as on the phone the nurse said we would see the consultant on the 25th too, to go through our protocol? She also said we would have blood taken and me a internal aswell?    

She also said we have been booked into batch 18 to start between 31st May - 29th June I just assumed that we would do everything on the 25th May and then just start but maybe ive got it wrong?    I hope it doesnt take too long. She did say EC would be the 8th August at the latest so im just going to focus on that I think to avoid disappointment!


----------



## x roxy x

Hello  

I'm too due to start an IVF treatment funded my the NHS. I had my first appointment last Thursday where they took bloods from myself and hubby, yesterday I had some swabs taken and now I am waiting for an appointment for a scan. While I was at the hospital I asked how long I'd be waiting to start treatment and he said there isn't any waiting time, I can start as soon as they have my test results, but I never got to choice where I can have my treatment done   x


----------



## Kboo36

Hello Emma.. Good luck with results and treatment.. What hospital r u under? Usually u get a choice of 3 clinics.. X


----------



## josjourney

Hi ladies, i hope we are all ok and TX going well  
Welcome emma n kelly, emma im not sure how it works with NHS but im sure you can contact them and ask what clinics are available. It seems like you are always going to meetings and tests ect but you will see time goes very quickly hun. We had a year or so of tests 2 operations, then wait till im 6 months post op, more tests, meetings ect but now we are just 12/13 days away from starting drugs so exciting.... Good luck with your scan  
Claire hi hun, yes dr signed me off till next week eye loads better today though just think he is making sure it has gone right down before TX starts as been counting and cant believe how close it is  
Princess, it seems to take over your life hun, all these dates ect, id focus on august that will soon be here and if it happens sooner then that is great.
Hello to all you other ladies on here i hope that TX is going well, with minimal side effects and everyone is keeping well     xxxxxx


----------



## dinkydott

hi everyone......a few more newbies, 
welcome....

princess, you might be right every clinic works dif....you might have it all on same day....have you got your concent forms yet...i got mine on my last appt...and have to bring them with me on my pre text appt....its about 1and hrs long...they give you scans and talk you through you protocol....oooh it might depend if you privet or nhs.....hun time will tell for you when you get there..... 

emma welcome......im on nhs funded. i try and cut this short.... they took my bloods and other test back in november....then in feb i got a appt to say iv been refereed to a consult,who then accepted me on the nhs....they then gave me 5 clinics to chose from...i had to call back with my chose.a week later then i had to have a scan to see if every thing was working ok.that was in march....then i had to wait for a info meeting appt which was 13th april....at that meeting i got another letter for my pre tx appt which wil be on 26 may...hoping to start tx on my next af.may 29.....on the nhs depending which clinic you chose there is no waiting list...the only waiting time is appt to appt,but the nhs have a 18 week rule...which means that your treatment should start on or around 18 weeks after you have had your first appt and chose a clinic.....fhew that was long...i tried to cut it short.....what area are you....im east of england....and have chosen oxford fertility unit via sattialt cambridge ivf unit.....which means scans ect done cambridge ec and et oxford....there on the list was harts and essex.bourns hall.leister. and another which has gone out my head....

hello jo my lovely......yay glad your eye has gone down....nice to relax as well for you...de stress just b4 tx....whoo...cant believe its only 14 days at least tell you start tx.....    so excited for you......are i wont be far behind you hunnie...i hope    its my next af...not the one after but we will see may 26   for me hun  

hope all you other lovely girls are doing ok and tx is treating you ok.....


----------



## Hannushka

Hello ladies!
Firstly, big apologies for being away for many days. Haven't been having a great time with my pills. Been feeling depressed and weepy, throwing random tantrums at my dh for no reason, then crying my eyes out in shame for being so horrible 
On my day off yesterday I decided to pull myself together and went to have a facial, spent a fortune on new products as the pill and the stress has caused my skin to flare up  They were so nice at the Dermalogica counter and I felt almost myself when I left, then went for acupuncture and he gave me extra 10 minutes free as I explained my stress. Felt amazing after, and today have actually felt pretty normal without any tantrums  Light at the end of the tunnel? 
*Claire*-Glad the passport finally arrived x 
*Emma*- Welcome! I'm having tx on nhs too and once accepted, I wasn't given any choices either but I was happy with the clinic they gave me anyway, not sure if I'd asked, they would've offered other clinics too?
*Princess*-Welcome xx It may well be that they do all that on your next appointment, did they say how long it is? If they already have given you rough dates, it might well be so. Don't worry hun, even if it's not, and there is a bit more waiting, just focus on the end result, on that bundle of joy.. 
*Jo*- oh, our start dates are sooooo close, 9 days for me!!!!
*KellyBoo* Hope you doing well xxx
*Flygirl* You've started    Best of luck, hunnie xx
*Amj* I had to cut down on my acupuncture treatments too for a bit but hope to start weekly now again. I love it and probably continue even after tx, relaxes me soooo much. I've increased water too now, especially when they said in my facial appt that they can see from my skin I'm not drinking enough...
*Kizzy* Good luck for your scan on monday hunnie xx 
Take care all, I hope my mood stays like today and I'll see you soon xxxxxx
Hanna


----------



## princess29

Hanuska and Claire,  thanks for that. We are nhs funded and going for a seminar/consultation on the 25th from 8am till 12ish, we have been sent paperwork about our historys and have sent it back as they needed it as soon as poss, we also have been given our consent booklets to read and take back on the 25th too. Like you say it's hard too know as everywhere is different! 

Good luck to everyone. Cxx


----------



## dinkydott

afternoon ladys.......

hanna bless you....this pill sounds awfall,your not he only one iv heard it gives a bad time 2 pill....but glad your smiling again after yesterday....the stress of it all getting close may not help i surpose..   about pass port,one less thing to worrie about...

princess it def sounds like your next appt is all together....thats good, they do that...when is your next af after appt....we def could be starting together ..

hi to all the other girls.....xxx


----------



## princess29

Hi Claire, 

I really hope so! AF is due about the 4th/5th if she turns up on time!! Xx


----------



## dinkydott

fingers crossed for you...mine is 29th may...but not sure myself if they will start me on that one or the 1 after....xxx


----------



## princess29

Good luck to us both hun! Xxx


----------



## x-stacey-x

Hello to all you gorgeous girlies 

A big warm welcome to all the newbies that have joined since I was on here last (which was ages ago)  

Hope you are all ok 

Flygirl it can't be long now before the big day for you, how ru feeling?? How was dr & stimms??

AFM - Just a quick update, I'm day 4 of dr injections. Found them ok so far, not sure if I've got worse to come. I am having ridiculous AF pains though, literally the worst I've ever had. Hopefully they won't last too long!!  

I'm off to nurse my poor tummy now, gonna curl up in bed with DH and a dvd  
speak soon xxx


----------



## Hannushka

Morning all x
Stacey- Sorry to hear you are in pain, hunnie, hope it eases off soon xx
Princess- On the other thread I'm on, we've been doing af dance for anyone who's hasn't come on time, and it's worked wonders   Just let me know and I'll do one for you  
Claire- Yeah, I smiled, but last night woke up in the middle of the night crying like a baby for an hour, absolutely certain this is not going to work. I was proper wailing, dh wouldnt wake up and in my despare I smoked a cigarette   I blame him for not supporting me, for continuing his bad habits like smoking and drinking, and if this fails I know I blame him, even if it's not to do with his sample, I blame him for the stress he is putting me through by not stopping. My face is now all puffy and red, my eyes even worse and I have to go to work  
Right at this minute I hate him so much!
Gotta go huns, trying to fix this face the best I can  
Take care
xxxxxx
Hanna


----------



## dinkydott

are hanna hun...dont be so hard on yourself...i no easy said than done.....try and keep thinking it will work....and you dont no tell you try.....and as for a ***..its so hard when you get stressed...i was a smoker...and had days where i want and had a ***....ya feel bad after and that makes it worse.....but i say stress is wosre than a *** and if it made you feel better      new day hun...get the bad out your head...you can do this..xxx


----------



## josjourney

Morning girls  .
Stacey so sorry to hear you have been in pain hun, i hope they are a little better today. I didnt realise you was so far along hunny, it has gone so quick sending big  .  
Hanna sorry to hear you been feeling blue, i know it is so hard, im the same just get a fit of panic at times but i think it is as the time is getting so close now it is prob natural feeling lovely. It is so hard to keep it together at times and i always say a good cry helps get it all out. Just try and chill today and do nice things that occupies your mind hun. You can do AF dance for me please as im praying it arrives on time this month so can start DR. Sending lots of    nd  .
Christina hows Injections going hun? not long for you now sweetie  hope you are ok.
Hi claire, hows you today hun, getting closer to start date   im not thinking of AF if hanna does dance for us and i forget about it im sure it will be good   .
Big Hi to everyone else i hope you are all ok on this sunny day xxxxxx


----------



## dinkydott

hi jo...im good thankyou.....been to work this morning, my clienc are topping up,got 4 houses now ........

how are you sweetie.....i think we all should do a dance....we desver it to get this far...and for some of use feeling a bit down or going throu tx....we should be proud of use.......we are all stronge...we have to be....so here is my dance.....come join in                  lots of love...xxx


----------



## Flygirl77

Hi girlies

Jos- I'm doing fine with injections it's just 2nd nature now but I hate the nasal spray  
I had a scan and bloods yesterday and follies are coming along great was to wait on call from clinic if bloods were ok with instructions for booster jab and time for ec on Monday but they never called so still to continue with jabs and spray and go for another scan on Monday.  I was a bit gutted they didn't call but better to wait a few more days and get wee eggs that will stay the course. This I find the hard part staying positive when you've not a clue what's going on

Hanna- dont be too hard on your other half! Men don't express stuff in the same way we do. My oh broke down last nite and said what we going to do if this doesn't work? He was worried the effect it's going to have on me  and how he's going to stay strong for me. Men tend to carry on as normal on the outside but are a complete mess on the inside with worry and pressure of staying string for us! My oh hasn't stopped drinking or any of stuff I've done but I would never blame him

Stacey- hope you're feeling better honey

Girls to help with stress. My friend who is a crystal therapist recommended I carry a clear calcite and breciated jasper crystal with me during tx. So far I've felt very calm and anytime I feels stressed I've held them and got rid of all negative thoughts and I feel theyve helped might do for you guys too no harm in trying

Hope everyone else is doing well
Luv c xx


----------



## Flygirl77

Claire 

That made me smile  

Loving the positive vibe

Luv c xx


----------



## dinkydott

to flygirl.....fingercrossed for your eggs.....roll on monday for you....and hope your ok.....glad you liked my dance.....

and yay joooo i can see you now,loving the pic....did you find it ok to put up.....ooooh and another thing...right some of use have pic,some dont...so you girls who have not...come on whos going to be next....bear all....i no most of your hormonail bobys now i want to put a face to you...xxxx


----------



## Hannushka

Hi ladies,
Work didn't go well, I couldn't stop crying and ended up having to go home without even showing my face to my team (which is sort of good, I can only imagine the rumours spreading if they had seen my blotched face )
Had a chat with dh and feel a bit better, he promised to stay off the booze now apart from his birthday next weekend, and took me to a chinese 
Jo- I'll wiggle it for you then:             Hope af arrives soon xx
Claire & Flygirl- Thanks for your lovely comments, means a world to me to have your support xxx
I'm off to have a sleep now, so I'll be refreshed for the Eurovision evening   
Muchos love to you all xxxxxx
Hanna


----------



## Flygirl77

Can someone tell me how to put a picture on I can't seem to work it out technophobe that I am lol


----------



## dinkydott

are hanna.....sleep is a good thing...let them think what they want to think at work....most important thing is you......have a lovely sleep and yay for your dh.....mine could do with a kick as well .....men.......i cant wait for the boys in blue....

hello flyhirl...right are you ready.....i had bid probs but with help from june/july thread i got there.....are you on ********?i hope so.....go to your profile.....pic a pic......once klicked on go down to i think download....then it give you a oppition to save to pc pic....save....then come back to ff profiel and go to up load avertar......press that and then browse your pic......pick the one you downloaded of pc.then it should of come on to your profiel.....hope this helps.....jo might of done it diff.......stacey was yours from face book,?xxx


----------



## x-stacey-x

Hey girlies  Hope ur all well & enjoying another Sat nite. Who's watching Eurovision?

*clairescott* Hey hun my pic was already on my laptop but I think I saved it from ******** a while back.

*Hannushka* Hey hun I'm so sorry you're feeling so down big hugs for you hun  we're all here for you should you need us!

*flygirl* How exciting you're almost there!!! A bit frustrating no-one got back to you & you've got to wait a bit longer but after all this time whats a day or two?  to get your BFP!

xx


----------



## josjourney

Evening girls  ,
I thought Blue was good tonight love eurovision. 
Claire hi hun, yes my other half sorted pic for me as im not good on computer, nice to put faces to people. Are you enjoying weekend? how many days now ..... so near one more weekend is in my head now  . Your dance made me laugh hun so funny xx
Christina, good luck for monday hun be    all is fab for you with lots of eggies... keep growing boys and girls xxxx
Stacey, hows you hun? hope you are feeling ok and you get call monday i bet you are so excited... im excited for you all   xx
Hi Hanna, im glad you are feeling a little better hun and you and dh sorted things out. I forget sometimes that partners must be as stressed at times as we are, it is a big thing we are all doing and we just pray for it to be our turn now and bless us with a little baby.... thankyou for the dance hunny made me laugh hope it works,, i will see around 24th if it does.... xxxx
Hi to the other girlies on here, i hope you are all ok this evening, the support on here is so great big thankyou to all you lovely s who make me smile and stay positive   xxxx


----------



## dinkydott

helloooo......

ye watching eurovison....yay to blue...they are getting points  well about time....

hope your all good...jooooo glade you liked my dance....  xxxx


----------



## x-stacey-x

Hello all my lovely fellow FF'ers  

Hope you're all enjoying your lazy Sunday!

I had a quick question for all those of you who have started dr or have had treatment before. I'm day 6 of dr & since prob day 2 I started with some spotting but then it got worse & I wasn't sure if   arrived or if it's to do with the Buserelin?? Could it be a mixture of both?? 

The only reason I ask is because I'm slightly worried that the Buserelin isn't doing what it's meant to. On day 1 I had a horrific headache that lasted all day but since then I've had nothing - no symptoms of anything at all. I'm concerned that it's not working!! Should I be feeling anything else or do some people get no symptoms at all??

Any advice would be great as I think I'm probably worrying myself over nothing lol xx


----------



## Flygirl77

Stacey

I'm on buserlin just now. Is it the nasal spray you're on? I'm using it to stop ovulation while im on my stimming injections and I find it really difficult to know if I'm getting it right! During DR I was on prostap which is the same as buserlin and 6 days after that I got an af. Headaches for 4/5 days after I started buserlin but they have eased off now

Don't know if I've answered any of your questions but hope I have helped. And I know what you mean no symptoms or side effects and you worry nothing is happening but trust me it will be 

Take care honey luv c xx


----------



## x-stacey-x

*Flygirl* Thanks for your reply  I'm injecting Buserelin atm I'm doing that for 2 weeks then start stimming (I've no idea what drug I'm having for that though) I only had one headache on the 1st day so I panicked I was doing the injections right. But the whole needle is going in & theres no fluid left in the syringe - I'm sure it cant be leaking out anywhere! lol I think I'm just worrying about nothing really  xx


----------



## x roxy x

Hi Girls 

Sorry it has taken me a while to get back I'm still trying to get used to this site lol

Hi Kelly I'm being treated at the Kent and Canterbury Hospital.

Hey Jos not long now   Good luck.

Hi Claire My story is quite long so I'll try to keep it short. Back in October 09 I payed a visit to my GP as we had been trying for 6 years with no signs of even coming close in getting pregnant. After bloods and hubby's sperm count we was referred to the Kent and Canterbury Hospital, where they also took bloods, swabs and a scan. Again they were all normal so I was book in for a lap and dye test last January they found out the problem was my tubs are block. 

As we never had any children we all thought we would be funded our treatment so they went ahead and done all the prep test. Then in June we received a letter saying they wasn't going to fund our treatment    That was such a shock for us and our doctor, my doctor wanted to appeal straight away but I became so depressed I needed some time out.

Jan this year we went for the appeal and within 4 weeks we were given one cycle of I.V.F   funded by the NHS. So far I've attended an appointment with MR Rafla who was bril. Again blood work done, scan done and I have my pelvic scan book for Friday coming. I did ask if we would be placed on a waiting list but he said no, I did think I would be. 

I said it was a long story lol sorry.

Thank you Hannushka and good luck Stacy. 

Feel well confused about it all but very excited   x


----------



## dinkydott

morning.....

hi roxy.....long story,that not a prob...i love a good read....bless ya...long waiting game...and good for you to take time out....ivf is hard in its self...let alone when you depressed......bad how they refussed you hun...thats so sad......but yay lest you got a go now....waiting prob helped...cos things change.....im same as you bad tubes.....i had my pelivc scan back in march.....fingers crossed for you.....by the way what was the reason they didnt want to fund you.....i say that because they said yes to me right away..and my dp has aboy......a get the full goes....its so unfair.....


----------



## amj2906

Hello Girls! Another week starts and we're all a bit further along on our journey!

hello roxy - sounds like you've had a long road so far but it's great to hear that you got your funding in the end and fingers crossed for you that all goes well for you now. NHS funding is so random. 

Stacey, Flygirl and Hanna - I hope you're all feeling OK with your sniffing and jabbing. Claire - not long till your appointment now, good to hear it will be this cycle and not getting pushed back. Hi Jo and Princess - hope you're OK. 

Hanna, I really sympathise with you getting upset with DH about carrying on with his bad habits but I'm glad you've had a chat now and he's agreed to make some changes - I hope that's helping you feel a bit better. I had a similar conversation with mine. We were at a wedding this weekend and he got really drunk (which I expected) and then had a few **** (which I didn't) - I pointed out (calmly the next day!) that I am the one making all the sacrifices and going through all the physical effects and it's not fair that he can carry on as if nothing is happening. Next weekend will also be his last weekend of alcohol and definately no smoking!! 

I had a good old cry  last night because hubby told me his best mate and wife are 5 weeks pregnant. I knew this one would hit me really hard because they only started trying in January and because they are really close friends who we socialise with all the time. It's really early days of course so I'm supposed to just forget about it but it kept me awake for hours last night. I know you girls will understand how I feel. Of course I'm happy for them and really hope everything goes OK for them. And if our IVF works then it will be lovely that we'll be going through it together. But at the moment it just feels so unfair that it has happened so quickly for them and it just serves as a reminder of how difficult it is for us.   Also spent the weekend with children, babies and pregnant women. Sat down on the table at the wedding and 2 of the girls start discussing their morning sickness - aarrgggghhhh! 

Being back on the pill is a bit odd. Only side effects so far are really sore boobs and a bit of spotting! 

Take care all  
x


----------



## amj2906

p.s. going to try and add a photo now!


----------



## Hannushka

Hi ladies,
Jo- How is it going? Any sign of AF? I can wiggle it for you again if you want    
Claire-How are you, hunnie? xx Hope all is going well xx
Roxy-Brilliant news that your appeal worked. Do they fund freezing for you? I only get one fresh cycle, no frosties, but I'm gonna pay £650 to freeze so I don't have to pay private too much if this wont work. It'll be £850 for a frozen cycle in Bridge centre, I think... Good luck with everything, hunnie   
Amj-   Bless you, hope you feeling less upset. I know how you feel, I live with a dear friends who are now 8 months pregnant, and although I love them dearly and am to be the godmother, I notice myself spending less and less time around her and try not to even look at her at times cause it upsets me so much.  
Stacey-Thanks for the hug, came in need indeed  . Went to gp today, but he said he doesn't want to prescribe anything for the stress in fear of interfering with tx. He wanted to sign me off for 2 weeks, but I only accepted one week for now, as I don't want to take the p*** at work, really, and my boss is due to be on holiday next week so I really need to be there, if I can. If I feel bad, then, work has to cope, surely.
Fly- I try not to be too hard on him but he has to make sacrifices too. Well, he hasn't drank alcohol since saturday, and has been pretty nice to me, so today I'm making a cheese cake for him....  ok, it's for me, but he can have a slice   
Princess-How are you doing hunnie? xx Hope you are ok  
afm-So Got a week off to rest, which is good, feel strange, it's like I don't want to be near anyone, can't even look people in the eye cause I feel so ugly, and it's so unlike me... Is this how depression feels. I have my good moments like yesterday, watching ice hockey world champions final, and am proud to say Finland, my country, beat Sweden 6-1 and snapped the title!!!   I was buzzing! But then when I start thinking of me, and the people at work who I have to face, I feel so embarrassed and start to cry again... HATE THE PILL, HATE THE PILL!!! WITH A PASSION!  
Hope you all have a great day/week 
xxxxxxxxxx
Hanna


----------



## x roxy x

Hi Claire 

I don't think they did give me a reason why I couldn't have the funding, but hey we finally got it   Are you on a waiting list for your treatment?

Hi amj

Thank you   . Yes NHS funding is very random. I've read stories where they have funded people 3-5 cycles who already have children, would be nice if we all got treated the same.

Hi Hannushka

No they haven't funded any freezing just the one cycle like you.

I wish you all the best of luck and to all the other brave girlies I have yet spoke to.


----------



## josjourney

Hello ladies ,
*Hanna* im sorry to hear you are down lovely, i know the pill can make you feel like that, and what we go through emotionally with IVF it is a roller-coaster that's for sure.....Yes GP prob right not to start anything as on TX , it is a cruel world hunny.A week off is a good idea just have a bit of you time and relax hun. I do hope you feel better real soon  xxx thankyou for dance next week tuesday AF due so pray it works  enjoy you cheesecake yummy.
Hi roxy, your journey been a battle too, im so glad you have funding now dont need extra stress hun. Did they say how long the wait is? once all tests done im sure you will be on waiting list. Me and DP have had to pay as he has kiddies from previous relationship very unfair but that is the rules they tell me.... It is alot of tests at beginning and you feel when i they going to start, i dreaded every appt to be told not starting yet, have this test done first, keep trying, crazy!! but next week we start DR when AF arrives so cant believe it now it is so close, very exciting. Good luck hun xxx
*Amj,* i know how you feel hun, it is so hard esp when someone close to you is pregnant, you are happy but gutted it isnt you, but your time is to come sweetie as all of us on here. It has to be our turn now   I hope things settle on the pill when do you start sniffing or injections hun? xxx
*Christina*, i hope you heard from the hospital today and you get date for EC   for you hunny lots of eggies xxx
*Stacey*, how are you today hun? Im going to be sniffing for DR so wasnt told re injections,they did say if you got headaches with AF you will prob get them with sniffing!! i do injections for stimming i think two weeks after. My baseline scan is 6th june so hopefully start injections then... so exciting cant believe it all starts next week... xxx
Hi *claire*, how are you sweetie, so close to appt now bet you getting excited.. just cant believe it is next week now, counting days not in weeks anymore  hows work going ? good to hear your getting lots of clients keeping you busy hun  xxx
*AFM*, looking forward to starting next week be sniffing till baseline scan 6th june then start gonal f injections till EC. Im trying to stay sane as i musnt get stressed of AF might be a moo and be late again , so im staying cool and calm, eye lots better got follow up next week so much going on dont know how i fit work in 
I hope all you other girlies are well and TX going ok for you, goodluck  xxx


----------



## Flygirl77

Hey ladies

Scan went really well today and I'm booked in for ec on Wednesday   take my booster tonite and no more jabs or spray after tonite. I've got a good lot of follies varying between 20 and 14 mm so hopefully lots of eggs

Luv c xx


----------



## josjourney

That is great news Christina,   so happy for you hun and all good sizes yes be    lots of good grade eggs and all goes well weds. Good luck with injection tonight too  xxxx


----------



## x-stacey-x

Hello ladies how are we all today?

*Christina* yay! That's so exciting hun  Good luck, think  and we will all be  for you & your lovely eggies 

*jos* Hey hun hows u? I'm doing ok thanx. I asked the nurse 2day about side effects & she said not everyone gets them so I feel better now. Yay for starting next week that's exciting! 

AFM just got back from my pre-op assessment. I'm so excited now  It feels so real after being talked through the actual EC procedure properly & knowing that's only 3 weeks away!!! I'm gonna try to start thinking  as the nurse said that she firmly believes being  chilled out & happy has a positive effect on the overall outcome


----------



## dinkydott

hi all ya lovely ladys....

amj.....sorry you was upset last night.....you cant help how you felt.ie bestfriends...its so hard when you no them and you want to be happy for them,but the feeling you get just takes over......it makes it worse,that they dont no how you feel,no one does who can just get pregs.....and as for your dh....he is a man and men dont think.....i tried to explain to my dp how it was and he said he undestood but i could see in his face he didnt......  your on your own road now....get the negitivty out your head and stay stronge....  

hanna..hi hun....yay for your team...but not yay for the pill...bloody giving you grife....bet you will be glad when that part is over.....but just keep thinking why your doing this....and good idea about frezing some for another go...if you get a bfp....you can save the others cant you...i think 5 years....   for you 2

roxy, thats not good they didnt even tell you why...but any how lick you said yay you got the go ahead.....no im not on waiting list...got my pre tx appt next thursday....then start on my next af....or 21 days after...19th june....x

flygirl....good on you....im so pleased for you....thinking of you hun...   

hello jo my lovley.....god time is going fast now....i just wrote....next thursday.....whoo....so close now and yes work keeping busy, dp is working away this week so home alone,but can watch all my soaps,without the moaning....
yes try and keep carm....you need a chill zone....and your funny,how ya going to fit work in.....o well just a blimp in your busy day...glad your eye is so much better now.another thing less to think about...you feeling ok hun....getting so close for you...try and have hot baths this week.....she might come early.....  

stacey hun....great news.....def keep thinking  .......you no the saying....


----------



## josjourney

*Stacey that is so close now hun just 3 weeks away for EC, i didnt realise they did a pre op appt makes sense to and gives you a clear idea of what to expect on day. I think that is great advice stay calm and positive and everything will be good    xxx
Hi Claire im fine thanks hunny, yes so close i am so excited now too, and AF due next tues as soon as it here i start sniffing till 6th june baseline scan booked for then but i expect if  AF is late they may have to tweek dates... tweek is ok not too much tweeking jo dont want to wait any longer then we have already  but have back ache today so think with you and Hanna dancing for me how great if it was early or right on time.... your magic may be working  Same for you too try and stay relaxed, thursday be here before you know it... one more weekend  then you can tell us all the dates of starting hunny, and remember it is our turn now for all us lovely ladies on here to be yummy mummys  xxxxx*


----------



## dinkydott

jo its funny it seems like ages ago now snice we came on this thread....talking about weeks not days,now its round the coner it feels great......i have every thing crossed for you that af dont play games with you....no tweeking jo.....you have good signs she is coming..... 

you start your sniffing then on first day of af.....im not sure if i will be doind that,my nurse told me day 21...well i hope so....because it start of my af...i wont get drugs in time...only days after my appt......xx


----------



## kizzywizzypink

Hey girls just a quick update cos i feel so low and carnt stop crying, had scan today but womb lining is still too thick after nearly 3 weeks of DRing! have to take some tablets for 8 days then have another scan to see whats happening and if i can start stimming    sorry girls x


----------



## Hannushka

Kizzy hun    Please don't cry (easily said) , I will   that your tablets work and you can start stimming soon. It's just a little longer wait than you hoped, just try to see the light at the enmd, and indeed the bundle of joy at the end of all this that we are put through, it is all for a good reason... Those dr meds must be making your sorrow even worse, but try to think positive, hun    I'll be thinking of you, hun xx


----------



## josjourney

Hi claire, yes they said when AF arrives the next day ring clinic then start that day sniffing. They said wait untill AF def here ie not first day...very starnge how all TX are different, i sniff twice a day till 6th june, then goes to once a day and gonal f daily, then after 1 week scans x3 in a week then EC planned for 20th june... You will be so excited when you get dates it makes it all so real hun. I have read that the sniffing isnt too nice leaves a nasty taste in your mouth so will have to bear with it but be so worth everything to be here after all we have been through is just such a miricle hun for all of us, it is so special xxx
Kizzy, hi sweetie ive just seen your post im so sorry lovely to hear scan wasnt good   ^hugme I know it must be so disappointing  but just a little bit longer and   these tablets do the job, and a week on them could make all the difference im    for you and    be thinking of you hunny xxxx


----------



## dinkydott

morning girls.....

kizzy ....sorry to here dr is taking its time......some do take longer than others so iv read.....you just have to go with it.....do you have to keep sniffing as well as tablets? for you that these tabs work and scan is good for you to start fsh......  

hi jo...yes most def strange...iv even got my books out this morning to make sure it was 21 day to start sniffing and yes what cambridge clinc have given me it is day 21.....what is your drug called mine is synarel....twice a day up each nostril......mind you hun...what am im talking about...iv not even had my appt yet so things could change most def....and reading about all the other girls...there is lots of diff ways......pill first ect.....you no more than me at this point.... ........


----------



## amj2906

Kizzy - I hope you're feeling a little less down today. I can imagine how frustrating that must be so I'm sending you lots of    that everything goes OK next week. 

Flygirl - so good to hear that your scan went well. How are you feeling about the big EC day? 

Stacey - I like the idea of the nurse prescribing    - 3 weeks to go - wow!

Jo - I'm sure your AF will arrive on time (or early) and you'll be on track with your dates. Your baseline scan is a week before me if the dates don't shift. 

Hanna - are you feeling a bit better now. Your cheesecake looks delicious - lucky DH!

Claire - I also went back and checked all my instructions a few weeks ago because everyone is doing something different and it gets confusing. My sniffing drug is suprecur and it's 1 sniff 3 times a day. 

AFM - I'm feeling better today. Had a really early night and a good sleep and acupuncture this morning. Just going to focus on me and try not to think too much about what is happening in my friends lives! 

 to you all!


----------



## dinkydott

hi amj...glad your feeling better today.....and keep that pma      ....... h it does get confussing.....your doing a diff one also...how many ways can there be.....


----------



## dinkydott

oooh and amj love your pic.....xx


----------



## amj2906

Thanks Claire. Although bloody DH may get removed from this pic! He's making me feel guilty about him having to give up booze! Man-up - it's just a month out of your life! Going to aqua class to take out frustration on the pool!


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies

All the best to everyone and we all seem to be getting quite near to it all now!

Flygirl - all the best for tomorro and I will be thinking about you.

AMJ - I totally understand how you are feeling.  I currently have no friends who are not pregnant, have one child or are on their second.  There were four announcements last week and there seems to be nowhere to escape.  At work, family and friends.  I am constantly surrounded with talk of morning sickness, pregnancy and babies.  To top it all off, on Saturday night at a family do, brother in law and fiance announced that they were pregnant.  It totall floored me and I spent most of the time running to the loo to catch the tears.  Happy for them but so jealous at the same time.  What did i ever do to deserve all this.

Anyway, sorry for being so negative.  Hoping that it will pass soon.  All the best ladies and much  

xx


----------



## josjourney

Claire hi hun, yes im starting with synarel spray twice a day..... It is so near now im excited bet you are too   once you get that flow chart in your paws it seems so real and you see dates you only dreamt of  ,
Amj, glad you bit better hun, hope you enjoy aqua class take frustration out on water   lovely pic too.
Christina, good luck tme for EC hun be thinking of you and hope you get all good size eggies   ,
Hanna, hope you ok hun and enjoying that cheesecake and relaxing on week off  
Stacey, how are you sweetie, i hope you are well and DR going ok  
Sugarpie, hi hun, i know it is so hard when you cant escape the baby news and we pray it would be us but    it will be your turn next hunny sending big  
Kizzy, i hope you are a little better today and    all goes ok next week at scan hun 
Big   to all you other lovely girls on here and i hope you are all well tonight  
AFM... I had the pleasure of looking after my 6 month old nephew today, he is a poppet and makes me feel so special the way he looks at me with that big smile, it was my first dirty nappy change today on my own.... It is all good practice for me  I had so many phone calls to check i was coping  i didnt tell them it took me 10 minutes to work out how to take the lid off his milk bottle  and how i rang to ask my mum can i help with the hickups.... But other then being exhausted i had a great day and loved every minute. Work tmr   but time goes quickly for me when there, i just look at the wall planner and see my dates off knowing what they are for and get myself more excited.... Well girls i will say tatar for now and hope you all are well this evening sending big    xxxxx


----------



## dinkydott

morning my lovely......

amj   hope you felt better after your aqua class,yes put your dh in the dog house....i no how you feel,my dp went out last sat and had a blow out....i told him hes got to stop now,but he cant work it out why....when its me who is going through treatment  .....he say i drank alot more when younger and become a dad.....i was even more    ...yes but ivf needs lovely samples...not drunk ones or swimming backwards......i think he sort of gets it now.....your dh probs nos deep down,he has to stop,but he is a man and likes to think he is right... 

sugarpielaura hi hun...oooh sweetie, its hard hearing things like that...you cant help how you feel epsically so close.....but try and get it out your head....think about you.....

flygirl...good luck hun today....   

morning jo.your on the same sniffing drug as me then....when i go to my pre treatment appt im going to ask why so diff....just so i can clear it up....  i like to no these things......
yes i no i cant wait only 8 days to go....so excited i want thous dates.....
how are you feeling hun any sign of af creeping up.....
are jo, next best thing a auntie...you can just feel the love hey...if i didnt have my niece and nephew,life would be even harder.......  bless you hun....but its all learning hey...you did make me laugh...i rem my first nappy change..i picked my friends baby up after and nappy fell off. ....im so glad you enjoyed your day,and def good practices.....hope you have a good first day back at work...time fly....xxx


----------



## Hannushka

ladies,
Hope you are all well. We are all almost there now, so close!!!!
Although I had another meltdown yesterday, think it was a bit of a panic attack as found it hard to breath and had pins and needles all down my arms... 
Shame really as had acupuncture&acupressure earlier and had been blissfully relaxed all day. Again it was hubbys fault. He had a can of beer behind my back, and I went ballistic. HE PROMISED! Does promise not mean anything to him?? GGGRRR!!! Eventually we both had a good cry but I still didn't forgive him until today, and only cause it's his birthday!  
4days left with these horrible pills, then moving to suprecur... Not sure if I'm looking forward to it really, as mood swings reported have been worse than I'm going through now!!  
Find it harder and harder to feel positive about this cycle, I just don't think we are doing enough to make it work!  
Hope you guys have a good day, I shall pick myself up again and run against the next turbulence with more determination. Need strength! 
xxxxxxxxxxxxx
Hanna


----------



## suziewong

Hi Ladies....HELP NEEDED!!!

Hope you are all well. I am new to the site and attended the info evening last night to start IVF. I have a summer holiday booked - going on 12th July and the clinic have given me 2 options. 1 -  to wait to start treatment when I come back or 2 - to start down regging on 27th June and continue when I am on holiday (they are happy for me to do this) This means as soon as I got back I would be ready to start scans and egg collection would be approx 1st Aug.

Any advise would be appreciated! What would you do? I would love to get the ball rolling but a little worried that the down regging injections would spoil my holiday.

Have any of you been through the downregging stage yet and if so what did you experience?

Many Thanks xxxx


----------



## amj2906

Welcome Suzie - Im know you'll get loads of help and advice on this site. 
I can understand your dilemma. Since this all started I have felt like I need to put my life on hold and not make any plans because i just don't know how I will feel. But the advice you'll get from doctors, nurses etc is to relax and de-stress and what better way to do that than have a holiday! I suppose it depends if it's a lying around doing nothing holiday or an activities and partying holiday.

Hanna - I'm sorry to hear you are having such a tough time at the moment. You know a lot of what you're feeling is because of the chemical changes in your body. I know that doesn't make it any easier but it's not about you not being strong or not doing all you need to make things work. 

Seems like the some of our other halves need a talking to! As Claire says, because they're not actually going through the treatment they can't understand why they need to change their lifestyles and mine says really ignorant things like "well look at all the babies conceived on drunken nights out!" - I've resorted to sending him internet articles about alcohol and male fertility but that is just increasing the sulkiness! If this cycle doesn't work I don't want to find myself resenting him because he didn't do his bit to help. 

x


----------



## Flygirl77

Just a quick post as I'm feeling a bit groggy after today

I got 12 eggs ladies and they said they look good quality so I'm really happy
Thanx for all the good luck wishes
Luv c xx


----------



## dmhw5677

Hi there. I've got my first consultation at JR Oxford on 11th July. Have had the usual bloods done and now we've been referred by our GP. My partner is overcoming Leukemia (now in complete remission). We were fortunate enough to bank sperm before his treatment started. Does anyone know what happens at the initial consultation? Unsure about what is to happen next - quite excited but anxious! Any info or advice would be greatly appreciated. Don't even know what treatment we would undergo! Jess


----------



## amj2906

Well Done Flygirl - that's such good news. You rest up now and fingers crossed that you get lots of strong embies in the next few days.


----------



## josjourney

Christina, that is great news sweetie    12 wow fab result, you get rest tonight hun get other half to pamper you...    they are doing there thing now and stay safe and develop well  
Hi Jess, im sure this site can help you with many questions it is great support. When we went to our 1st appt they just discussed best plan for us and we was told only way is ivf wasnt worth trying anything else so we had bloods done forms to complete ect and then we start next week. It seemed that the beggining we was just chatting with consultant at £150.00 a session!!! but we got good advice and it is well worth it to be here today. Goodluck hun i hope you get answers you need  
Hi suzie, it would be gret to be on holiday and rest, im not starting till next week so very hard to say what side effects are like, id only worry if i was abroad and become unwell and needed to go back to clinic. Id be advised by hospital hun goodluck  
Hanna, sorry you are going through it at the moment im sure it is the mix of drugs and so emotional as so close now... I was sick last night stress i put it down too got myself worked up panicking what if this doesnt work how can we afford it again it is a hard time hun, im right with you and we are always here    xxx
Amj, i hope things are abit better today and the articles have helped hun, try and stay relaxed and not get too stressed hun, i know easy to say   sending you big  
Sugarpie how are you doing today hun? hope today you are feeling bit better  
Kizzy, hope you are ok lovely and the tablet is doing its job hun  
Hi claire, how are you lovely? i hope you are ok and you are another day nearer to getting dates   Is work going ok? I got into a tizz last night went to stress mode, im sure it is as the time gets closer... Work was fine busy so takes my mind off TX for day, although i have to answer a million and one questions from people but ive kept EC and ET secret only close family and you guys   know my dates. Sending you big   and im counting with you xxx
Hi stacey, hope all ok with you hun and DR not too grim and still going well for you growing lots of nice size eggies sweetie  
I hope all you other lovely ladies are well today and staying strong through this rollercoaster ride     xxx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies 

Thank you for your kind comments and support. Really is much appreciated.  Work has been incredibly busy which is hekoing although also very tiring so think that I am getting there. A girl I work with came in with her 8 week old today and then another with her 6 month old. It was hard but I smiled and struggled through it. Didn't want a hold tho and managed to avoid it. Do any of you do that?

Flygirl: fantastic news. Everything crossed. 

I'm typing from my phone so apologies for lack of personals. Hope you are all well. 

Xx


----------



## dmhw5677

Thanks very much Josjourney... Best of luck to you to xx


----------



## Flygirl77

Girls
My wee eggs and dp swimmers have been busy overnite and 10 have fertilised out of 12  lab said they are good quality too. I have opted for single embryo transfer so I will have plenty left to freeze incase I need them
I've to call tomorrow to check their progress and poss go back tomorrow afternoon for transfer. I'm so excited
Love to you all luv c xx


----------



## josjourney

Christina, that is fantastic news hunny i bet you are so happy      Im so happy and excited for you and dp, goodluck with transfer tmr hun... then it is feet up loads of pampering, bubble wrap for the 2ww. Well done xxxxxx


----------



## Hannushka

Flygirl-   BRILLIANT NEWS!!!   cHUFFED FOR YOU!! Good luck for tomorrow, hunnie xx
dmhw5677- Welcome! I see you got your answer already, so I will wish you both the best of luck for your tx. July will be here in no time 
Suzie- Welcome . You also have had few answers, I think I'd go ahead and dr on my holiday, probably a good state of mind to do it when you are otherwise relaxed xx
Amj-Yeah, we had another good talk with dh, hope he gets it... really do... Having much better day today, and yesterday was ok, no meltdowns  3 days to go with pill, I'll survive 
Jo- You starting next week, very exciting and best of luck xx
Laura-  It happens to me every now and again but I'm getting used to it, well, I have to, my dear housemate is due in 3 weeks, I can't start resenting her for it... I'm going to be the Godmother too, so I just have to hold my head up and think it'll happen to me too xxx
Claire- So whe are you starting again now? Things are starting to happen now to all of us... Very exciting, but scary at the same time xx
afm- Good day today and had an amazing evening too celebrating hubby's birthday at Vietnamese restaurant. Delicious food, and yes, I even had 2 glasses of wine and let him have a pint... In 3 days I start dr and all vices have to be cut off truly, so had my last enjoyment and wont feel bad about it  
Today had a long walk in the sunshine and forgot myself staring at the ickle baby ducklings for ages at my local Fish pond park, was so relaxing! (But yeah, even the bloody swans are having babies!? Where's mine  ) But really, I can't be jealous of the swans... they were sooooo cute ickle babies though 
Hope you are all well
xxxxxxxxxx
Hanna


----------



## dmhw5677

Thanks Hanna... I will keep you posted!


----------



## Michelle1799

Hi everyone,

I have an appointment on Monday with the consultant to find out my way forward, think it is IVF, all tests came back ok and have been told it is unexplained fertility. So excited about Monday can wait to find out the next step, ment to be studying right now but hey I can think of nothing else lol.

Good luck eveyone and hope to start keeping in touch with you all xx


----------



## Flygirl77

morning ladies

hanna & jos thanx for kind wishes it means a lot. the support from everyone is fab and keeps me positive

just off the phone to clinic and embies are coming along great. lots have developed and lab cant choose which are best right now so want to keep them til tomorrow to see how they go. so tomorrow is d day and im going in for transfer at 1045. they will decide whether i should get 1 or 2 ( i only want 1) and choose which are best to freeze but ive lots to choose from 
im so excited about everything  

hope everyone else is ok and welcome michelle look fwd to hearing your story/journey
luv c xx

ps finally managed to workout how to put a picture on so im well chuffed with myself- thats me and the handsome


----------



## x-stacey-x

Morning Ladies

*flygirl77* That is fantastic news hun!! I'm so pleased for you, I feel like I actually could cry 

Good luck for 2moro, I hope it all goes well which I just know it will 

I shall be thinking of you sending out lots of   

xx


----------



## josjourney

Christina, that is such great news hun, im so happy for you      all those lovely eggies to choose from. I will be thinking of you tmr and sending lots of   . Great pic too xxxx
Welcome michelle, i know we are the same cant concentrate on anything else other then dates and meetings.... When we had 1st meeting it was a relief to get the road to take finally. I was told it was unexplained infertility but my consultant wasnt too impressed with that she said with a history of endo and fibroids that was why i cant do this on my own and need just a little bit of help to get there.  good luck monday hun let us know how you get on.
AFM.... it is friday yahhh i have got a long weekend too, awaiting AF due tues if arrives start sniffing weds  .
Big    to all you other lovely girls on here i hope you are all ok and doing nice things weekend xxxxx


----------



## Hannushka

hey there,
Flygirl- Brilliant stuff!! Best of luck for transfer tomorrow, hunnie!!    Love the pic xx
Hope you all are doing well...
DH getting pizzas for dinner, read my mind, I sort of dreamt of it earlier  
Start sniffing tomorrow!!! Am so excited although I'm sure it's not nice, esp the taste at the back of the throat but it is a step ahead, and that is goood! Trying to keep drinking water, have managed 1,5l so far today, so another 0,5l to go phew. Also upped my dairy intake, not a big milk drinker but making hot chocolates am and pm, it replaces then my craving for tea and coffee too  What else should I be eating/drinking?  
Take care hunnies, and best of luck to all, esp flygirl    
Hanna


----------



## dinkydott

hello girlys.....

sorry been a bit awol......had alot on my mind...felt i needed a break from ivf things...but for the past few days thats all i thought about....i think its hit home its finaly round the corner,after 7 years of knowing,ivf is my only way...and now its happening....im all good now and the only way is up....

  flygirl yay how exciting hun.....im so pleased for you and dh.....iv got every thing crossed for you and thinking of you today....     

jo hows you.....yes lets count together.....its countdown time....yippy....

hanner....iv not got may dates yet...will no on thursday...thats why my heads been in a spin.....that i will no soon,after all this time....how are you....

ooooh and i love the pics.....flygirl you look lovely hun in yours..x

hello to every 1 else..xxx


----------



## amj2906

Hello Ladies! So pleased it's the weekend. 

So much going on for all of us at all our different stages. Lots of emotions.          

Flygirl - I'm so pleased you've got good strong embies. I hope you manage to get a bit of sleep tonight and that all goes well tomorrow. 
Claire - sorry to hear your head's been spinning. I think we've all been there. It's such a lot to get your head around but I hope you feel better next week when you get your dates sorted. 
Hanna - sounds like you're doing all the right things. I'll be interested to hear how you get on with your sniffing. 
Welcome Michelle and hello to everyone else. 

I have another weekend of visiting babies! Sigh! Hubby is away for the weekend and I think it's come at the right time. We've both been snappy with each other because of all that is going on and I think it'll do him good to have some time away from ivf and babies etc.


----------



## josjourney

Evening ladies, 
*Claire* hi sweetie yes wondered where you went hunny thought you must be busy. What are you up to weekend? Yes count down 6 sleeps for you now   cant wait to hear dates you starting so exciting and so near now xxx
*Hanna* hi hun, pizza sounds yummy  good luck with sniffing tmr you will be a few days before me i hope to start tues/weds AF must be on time  i do have cramp pains already so looking good  let me know how you get on , i have read instructions again and again so i should be expert now... i just like getting them out of bag  water and more water they told me hun it helps with headaches goodluck  xxx
*Amj*, they say absence makes the heart grow fonder, it is a hard emotional time and will be difficult with seeing babies tmr but   it is your turn next hunny. When do you stop the pill now hun? xxx
*Christina,* once again good luck tmr hunny  xxx
*Stacey* Hows DR going hun? did you hear from hospital xxx
Big hello and  to everyone else xxx


----------



## amj2906

Hi Jo - Finish pill and start sniffing on 4th June so 2 more weeks. Hoping it flies by!

Just been watching '16 and pregnant' - probably not best idea!


----------



## Flygirl77

hi everyone

everything went well today ive got a grade 10 8 cell embie transferred and 8 were suitable for freezing so plenty for the future

in the theatre a radio was playing and im taking it as a good omen!!! i looked round to see dp laughing and asked him what he was giggling at at he said song, i listened and it was sweet child of mine!!! he just laughed and i nearly burst into tears lol

so now its the 2ww back for testing on 2/6/11 

sorry its all about me but im sooooo excited

luv c xx


----------



## dinkydott

yay go flygirl....god you just made me cry..so happy 4 you....cant see the buttons prop now....glad your ok hunni.....and brill news on the em thats been put back in mummy....oooh starting tears again....all the best and i have every thing crossed for you...sending love......

hi every1...i will speakto you soon....just a bit emotional right now....but good resons hey flygirl.xxxxx


----------



## josjourney

Christina, yah   so glad everything went well today hunny, im with claire im fighting tears of joy for you, and that song oh my how crazy is that. Im keeping everything crossed for you and sending lots and lots of bubble wrap    2ww now just relax and get feet up and that bubby mussle into new home    so happy for you xxxxx
Amj, not long now on them pills hun date will soon be here...
Hope everyone else ok and enjoying day, im so much more positive now after christinas news im going to go and wipe my eyes ... Fantastic news... Love to all    xxxxxxx


----------



## Michelle1799

Flygirl that is amazing news, so chuffed 4 u will keep my fingers crossed 4 u xx


----------



## STACEYJAYNE

HI Ladies

Can i join in , im on day 5 of taking suprecur , ive had 3 failed iuis and this is my first ivf 

xxxxx


----------



## Hannushka

Welcome StaceyJayne! 
I think I've seen you few times in chat  
I just started Suprecur today and this is my first ivf, havent tried anything else.
How are you feeling with the suprecur? I'm dead tired, not sure if it is because of that cause I only just started but have literally been half asleep all day  
Best of luck with your tx, hun xxx


----------



## Pooki

I'm waiting on referral from GP as we are having to pay privately. This was two weeks ago and still as not been done by the surgery despite Dr saying he would refer straight away...FRUSTRATING! Going to chase this week again and hopefully get appointment in the next few weeks.


----------



## dinkydott

morning ladys,hope you all had a good weekend.....

jo....oooh tomorrow is dday....hope af is good to you and comes on time....  for you...

flygirl how are you hun... 

welcome staceyjayne....how are you....you have had a long road and   for your first ivf tx.....

welcome pooki. the waiting is the hard bit for your appts....when i got refered, it took about 4weeks to get appt, well not even a appt...a letter to call for a appt which was in december....then i arrgened a appt for feb...but thats was nhs....not sure how fast they work on privet....but gp is nhs and depends how busy the clinic your going to is....but your on your way hun....just hope you here soon...

afm.....im feeling really nevors and sick today....3 days to go tell i no when im starting...im bit tearfull also....i keep thinking that i should be happy and excited,but no its the oppersite.....not good after waiting all this time....i surrpose it is because iv waited this long....if im like this today, what am i going to be like wenseday....i even canceled my driving today because i cant have a lesson, i cant drive when all i can think about is appt......im a .......pma pma come on brain get into gear.....sorry for going on but i need to off load.....


----------



## josjourney

Morning ladies  , how is everyone today? i hope you all had a good weekend 
Welcome staceyjayne, hows the tx going hun?
Welcome pooki, yes i would chase it aswell.... We are private and didnt wait long at all i was referred by hospital and was given an appt very soon after. We had to wait as i needed to be 6 months post op after a myomectomy. I think i was given 1st appt in 2 weeks then it was 4 weeks to see the fertility nurses to get start dates, ect. Goodluck hun x
Christina, how are you feeling hun start of 2ww hope you are ok hun,
Hanna, hows you hun hows the tx going? hope you are less tired today, 
Amj, how are you hun? not long now....
Stacey, i hope you heard from hospital hun and got dates.
Morning Claire, Im sending you a big   it is so near now and you are bound to feel nervous hunny but you will get your dates and things will start moving very quickly. Good idea cancel driving not good idea if your mind is elsewhere hun. I was nervous before our appt i was feeling sick, headache, but after was so different the best night sleep in ages after just dreaming my dates and now we are here goes quick promise... xx
AFM... AF due tmr and had all the signs over weekend and today so    on time, then the next day start ring clinic and they run through it with me again so im clear and confirm baseline scan. My wonderful mum and dad bought me a smoothie maker so ive been having them so yummy and easy to do, i mentioned to them it helps with tx and good for me so they got me one... i love them so much and i know they feel prob more anxious than us through this journey. They keep us going and thinking positive all the time...
Big   and hello to all you other lovely ladies on here and hope you are all well xxxxx


----------



## amj2906

Hello! 
Welcome pooki & staceyjane - good to have you on board! 
Jo, it's so great that your parents are being so caring & supportive. It's really important isn't it. Initially my DH didn't want our parents knowing but there is no way I could have done this without my mum's support. And how great to be able to make your own smoothies. Bring on your AF!!
Claire, I think once you've had your appointment you'll feel loads better. I do remember driving to my planning meeting and realising i was crying (not great when driving!) and just feeling scared and sad about it all but I came away from the meeting feeling so much better because finally things were happening and the nurse had been really calm and reassuring. 
Hanna, hope sniffing is going OK. 
And Christina - how are you getting on? Taking it easy I hope and letting DP spoil you! 
Hello Stacey, Michelle and anyone else I've missed x

AFM - nothing much to report. 4th week of the pill and 13 more days to go. Seems to be dragging - I'm ready for the next stage now. I wish I hadn't had to bother with the pill, it's seems like such a waste of time - but I'm sure the docs know what they are doing! Seeing my friend tonight who is 7 weeks pregnant. Apparently she hasn't manage to keep it a secret so it will be out in the open tonight which means I have to put on a brave face and bury my feelings of jealousy! I feel OK about it actually - at the moment!


----------



## Michelle1799

Hi everyone, hope you are all doing well. Hope everyone had a nice weekend. 

Hi –  staceyjayne & pookie how are uz doing? 

Flygirl how are you doing, hope you are keeping well?? 

Amj – Hope you have a nice night with your friend and you are feeling ok. I know how hard it is my sister-in-law had a wee girl 6 weeks ago, she is absolutely gorgeous but her pregnancy was difficult for me. Keep your chin up sweetie.  

I had my appointment with the consultant today and was told that my treatment will start in August, have an appointment with the nurse in a few weeks to discuss the drugs etc. OMG I am so excited cannot wait to start and fingers crossed maybe Sept/Oct next year I will be a mummy…..even typing that seems crazy never thought my chance would actually come – WOO-HOO Im so excited  

Speak soon, I now have to try finish of an essay that I have no concentration for lol.

Take care xx


----------



## Sam1181

Hi ladies,

Hope you all are well today, can I please join you all as my first IVF cycle will start as soon as my period starts.
We have had our initial consultation with our consultant at the Woking Nuffied Hospital and everything is good to go!

I am very nervous!  Good luck to everyone ! I hope time flies for us all and we get our BFP soon! xxxx


----------



## josjourney

Welcome sam , you are the same as me waiting for AF due tmr then i start my 1st ivf too. When is your AF due hun? do you know what drugs you are starting on ? im sure you will enjot this thread lots of lovely ladies on here with lots of knowledge and support  
Hi michelle, congrats on getting your start dates hun, makes it seem so real now... you will be in the calander counting gang that is all i seem to do.. August will soon be here time will go quickly.
Hi amj, yes i bet you want to move to next stage now hunny, it wont be long now you are getting closer... I know it is so hard when you are around people that are newly pregnant and announcing it... My sister told me on my own first when she was pregnant last year, i was so chuffed for her but after she left i wept and thought id had my heart ripped out, then felt guilty for getting upset because i was so happy for them. I hope it goes ok tonight and remember it is your turn next sweetie     xxxx


----------



## Hannushka

Evening all  
Claire- So not long now, 3 more days!   It is a lot to take on. I'm glad to say my emotions have stayed stable the last few days, since I stopped the pill actually 
Jo- Hope your af shows up tomorrow   I found out my little sister was pregnant, well about 7 months ago. She is 7 years younger than me and it was a result of an on off relationship ie accident. He doesnt want to know but she decided to keep it. Yes, I'm a bit jealous, but at the same time I am happy for her because she is happy. It'll be tough for her not having a man around though but by no means not impossible   I'm going to my little nieces christening in august and am looking forward to it but at the same time am scared how I will feel if this tx fails and I have to go there without a little one in my belly...
Sam- WElcome xx When is your af due? Wish you the best of luck xx
Michelle- Glad to hear you got the rough dates now. Not long now, hun... Good luck for the essay  xx
amj- Yeah, the waiting is horrible xx But you only have less than 2 weeks on pill left   My sniffing is going well, in fact, I feel good today, a bit tired but good, and I havent felt good in weeks! Even my face has cleared a bit so I can now confirm, all my drama and anxiety was from the pill, the horrible horrible pill!  
Pooki- I hope you get your appt asap   
Flygirl-     for sticky ones xx
Everyone else: Hope you are all well xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
Hanna


----------



## Sam1181

Hi guys,

*jos journey* - Thank you for the warm welcome, i do hope we start together that would be so cool!!
Hannushka - I am not sure when AF will show up!! My cycles sometimes become irregular so can become very unpredictable 
I have been very crampy and bloaty and boobs are sore and that is my usual pre AF symptom so hopefully it will be here soon


----------



## dinkydott

morning my lovelys.....

welcome sam......fingers crossed af is coming......

jo today is the day....any sign hunni bunny...... 

hanna....glad you feeling so much better now your off the   pill.....not long tell stimming ......2 more days now for my appt count down 

michelle....it will soon come round hun......i no it does get exciting...

amj hi hows you.....why did you have to go on pill.....  13 days come round fast pleases......bless ya about your appt.....its so emotional hey....like you said......i think because it hit ya why.....but also when you no your there after all this waiting it just seems unreal.....im good today.....yesterday i just dont no....but got up today and iv just got butterflys..... 

morning every1 else......what a lovely day........          af  dance for you jo.....xxxx oh and sam.xxxx


----------



## Flygirl77

hey girls

hoping everyone who is waiting on af doesnt need to wait long but she can be tricky sometimes

welcome sam 

how is the sniffing going hanna? its a bit gross really but stick in it will be worth it

claire not long til your next appt its exciting  

the last few days have felt like the longest of my life!!! trying not to read into every twinge and syptom is hard work but im determined to remain relaxed. dp has been great and im getting waited on hand and foot but hes back to work tomorrow 

sending everyone   and    and keep   for my wee bean  

luv c xx


----------



## bellacnd

I am finally going to have my blastacyst transfer tommorow,I am in Prague to do my treatment as I am from Canada and for the last couple of weeks have been taking estrodiol pills 3 times a day and just started progesterone vaginally the day my egg donore had her retreival..we got 12 eggs..yippee  9 out of the 12 fertilized really good.I may be able to freeze some as well.I will know more tommorow.Hope you lovely ladies are doing fine


----------



## josjourney

Hi girls  
Claire thankyou for the dance hunny, no show as yet but feel it is so near... just hope when i contact clinic the dates dont have to be changed too much as already planned time off at work  
It is a nitemare im trying not to stress as i know it will make it later but so hard not too. How are you now hun? is it nice now DP is home lots of TLC   appt thursday canr wait to hear your dates, take pen and paper sweetie 
Christina, so glad alls well and you are taking it easy hun,    little bean stays snug and warm  
Hanna, hows sniffing going hun? any side effects with it? hope not and you are well  
Hi sam, any sign for you yet of AF? I know how you are feeling too it is a wait we dont want at the moment.....let me do a dance for us both hun bring it along        
Bella, congrats on your eggies hun so pleased for you, good luck tmr    all goes well for you  
Amj, hows it going hun? how was your night out? I hope you got through it and didnt get too upset, be your turn next hun   
Stacey, michelle, pooki,kizzy,stacey jayne and anyone else i missed hope you are all well    xxxx


----------



## amj2906

Yay Bella - you're nearly there! Sleep well tonight ready for the big day. Good to hear it's all going well so far.   
Christina, also sending you lots of   - I can only imagine how the days are dragging by for you. Hope you can find some things to do to take your mind off what your little bean is up to! 
Claire - I'm not really sure why I had to go on the pill, I just trusted them that it was necessary and didn't really ask! Think there are some medical reasons but also means they can take control of my cycle and plan dates. Glad to hear you feel better today. 
Jo, Seeing my pregnant friend last night was fine. We had a good chat and I really am happy for her. How I will feel in 7 weeks time if I get a BFN I'm not so sure but being happy for her is good karma for me and helps with the  !! Hope AF arrives soon - you're right not to stress about it - she'll turn up when she's good and ready!
Hello to all you other girls!

Sleep well
x


----------



## Sam1181

Hello Ladies,

Clairescott26 and Flygirl77 - Thank you for the warm welcome! I hope you both are doing well today.

josjourney - No hunny no sign of AF for me as yet. I know it changes a lot of things for you regarding dates etc, but try not to focus on that right now, everything will work out, just let af start and if dates have to be changed I am sure you will find a way to change them, yeah it will be a hassle but it can be done and everything will just fit in place. I went for a nice massage today it usually does the trick, the moment I start to relax af shows up! Lets see what happens this time... shaking my tushy hard for us hun C'mon af!!


----------



## josjourney

thankyou for the dance sam, lets hope it works for us.... I am going to get an early night and try and forget about it then im sure will be here, your right i think im worrying for no reason my work will move dates if i need to they are so good to me and have given me special leave for treatment which i got granted today so that was nice. Tomorrow is another day   will show when she feels like it in sure..... hope you get yours soon hunny xxxx
Amj thankyou sweetie, im sure be here tmr    im glad your night went well    xxxx


----------



## dinkydott

sorry just a quick one...been out.....jo hun has af come.......hope all ya other lovely ladys are ok  

right im off to bed early night...if i sleep....night night...xxxx


----------



## josjourney

Hi *claire*, no sign yet hun  sure it will be tmr... Good luck tmr hunny your day is finally here   cant wait to hear all your news  xxxxx


----------



## dinkydott

morning girlys....

thanks jo....ggrrrrr for your af..... 

well it is at long last here....thismorning im       .......by the end of the day i will no when im sniffing....eeekkkk yay.....will def let you no jo...


----------



## princess29

Firstly good luck to Claire today. Hope all goes well hun. xx

Well I had my appointment/seminar yesterday, all went well, apart from a few incidents!









We got there yesterday and us and 3 other couples went into a recovery room where we met 2 of the specialist nurses who will be overseeing our treatment, they were both really lovely and even help set up the clinic. So we started with a power point presentation going through the procedures and medication, and all of a sudden one of the men got up and started to walk out, his wife was like he's fine, but then in the corridor we heard crash, band wallop, and he had fainted







his wife then legged it out in her high heels and fell over and twisted her knee! So que 15 mins later they both come back in in wheelchairs, and the nurse puts the man on one of the beds with a cuppa and a chocolate biscuit!! Poor couple must have been mortified! http://static.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/Smileys/classic/embarrassed.gif I imagine that they were told if they didnt finish then they would be put back for their treatment so carried on!

So continued with all the info and signed our consent booklets, then went in to see the nurse about our protocol as I already know how to do the injections. They are putting me on the long protocol so I have to start the pill (very odd!) when AF comes and continue this for a while, they seem to sync all 4 couples to start stimming at the same time! [img alt=^idiot^]http://static.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/Smileys/classic/idiot2.gif And then doen regging will start around the middle of July. She also said they are slightly concerned about hyper stimulation with me and will be monitoring me carefully, I imagine this will mean more scans? But a least I will be kept an eye on so dont mind if this is the case.

We also asked about the mc's and if we would be put on extra meds on the 2WW and she didnt think we needed it, she looked the the results of my MC tests and said there is no reason for either of them, and thinks its just 'one of those things' and they have no reason to worry, I must admin I am concerned about the lack of help in the 2WW but what can I do? Lastly she said that we have a good chance of it working considering we have achieved two PG's together already.







We then got sent for blood tests and to pick up the pill. I must say I am very impressed with the hospital and clinic, all the staff seem nice and friendly and its very clean and new, apparently its the top 15 in the country which is very good when you think how many there are!

So all systems go, I was a little disapointed at having to take the pill for such a long time but at least I have a little longer to get in shape, and at least we will be starting doing something at last!! So my IVF journey has started!!







Report to mode


----------



## Sam1181

Hello ladies,

Hope you all are doing well today!

princess29 - How very unfortunate! two accidents in one day poor couple, I hope they are alright now! I am sure you can do something regarding your feelings about the 2WW. If something is making you feel uncertain you are well within your rights to bring it up. If you feel you need more meds maybe a second opinion would put your mind at ease?

josjourney - Any news hunny? Hope you are well and relaxed xx

AFM - AF started!    Called WN to book my pre assesment pelvic scan. They want to see me tomorrow at 2.40pm... hope everything is alright inside. She also told me she will give me my treatment plan after the scan everything is new to me right now, I'm sure i'll understand tomorrow. I am also waiting for my AMH blood test result, hope the levels are nice and high too! xxx


----------



## princess29

Sam1181, 

Exciting times for you hun! I really hope all goes well tommorrow I will keep my fingers crossed for you and   .

Thanks for your reply, im not sure who I can speak too about it thats the trouble, it sounds like now once I get AF I call the clinic and start the pill, they then send me a form with all my scan dates and expected EC date. I dont even think I will get to see a nurse after my scan, by the sounds of it they get a nurse to call me after each scan to let me know what to do next? I think they only thing would be to speak to the consultant but I think the earliest I will see him is EC day.   Dont know what to do?


----------



## dinkydott

hi girls.....

well yippy meeting went really well..scan very good and trail et went very well....nurse said they are very happy with me....  or my privets any how...

drum roll.......ivgot to call on my next af....MONDAY.....yay....start dr on cd21,which is 19 june...im one happy bunny....

princess thanks hun.....good to see your meeting went well...and you start on your next af...when is that hun....good that they are kepping a eye on you though.....and omg that poor couple,iwould of died, but funny both in wheel chairs....

sam hi hun.....hope all goes well tomorrow...and you get the info you need to start.....hard not knowing hey  

flygirl hope all is good with you and ems are bein good for mummy... 

hi stacey,hanna,amj and all you other lovely ladys....

jo....yay for me...i got the date i wnated....i think your waiting for me... ....unless af has come,but i wont be far behind you....


----------



## princess29

Claire, wonderful news hunny! So pleased for you! My AF is due about the 4th June so hopefully will get some more info then. I've spoken to Hubby tonight about worrying about not getting any extra meds because of the mcs and he thinks I should call and tell them I'm worried but I'm too nervous to do it! Xxx


----------



## josjourney

Hi girls 
*Claire* that is great news hunny i bet you are so excited yes we are starting almost same time it is fantastic news im so happy for you sweetie 
*Sam* glad AF come sweetie, good luck tmr with scan i will be thinking of you and sending   your way
*Princess*What a nitemare time for that couple at meeting but glad all went well for you and you start next AF hunny not long to wait now all good news 
*Christina* how are you hunny, hope you getting feet up and resting and little bean snuggling nicely 
Hi Hanna, stacey amj, kizzy, bella and all you other girlies 
AFM....... no show   i am on the verge of tears and if no show tmr have to ring clinic and my dates got to be tweaked as wont be sniffing long enough now...... i cant believe it is so late again im trying not to stress but boy it is hard. I will keep you all updated on what they say at clinic tme   it is anytime now   xxxxx


----------



## Hannushka

Hi ladies,
Claire-How fantabulous, you got your dates now!!  It really is starting to happen to us all xxx
Princess- Great news you are starting soon!!! but poor couple, I would've probably died of embarrassment  
Jo-           I'm doing a super furious af dance for you now!!! We gotta get her to come!!  
amj-Hey there, we indeed are chatting on 2 threads now  How are you?  
Hope everyone else is well too xx
afm- Having a bit of a head ache today, so not a long msg, will go to bed shortly, thank God I'm off tomorrow, need some rest... Will be going for Italian restaurant with work collegues tomorrow nite, should be good xx
Take care you all xx
Hanna


----------



## dinkydott

princess...hun i would just call your clinic,it will just go  in your head...thats what they are there for...and im sure they get lost asking qs 

are jo.....af  .....she is really playing hard to get......have you tryed a bit of.....rompy pomy .....i said to dp...right thats it every night tell af comes  ........try not to get upset,i no easy said.....but its more stress and i dont want to see you up set sweetie.... 

hi hann.....yay....yes def all happing 4 all of use now.....we have all come along way since we joined this thread....and i think a big toast is in order for use all.... 
hope you feel bettter in the morning....xx


----------



## josjourney

Thankyou hanna for that dance, that has made me  , i know i come on here and hear such positive stories that it will all be ok, she is just being a stubburn madam and messing me around this month  . I hope your headaches is better tmr hunny enjoy day off   sweetdreams xxxx
Thankyou claire, bless you   im sure be here tmr but may try your idea im sure dp be well up for that idea   but way hah your news sweetie is great and we may be starting same time now i reckon that is why she playing me up   xxxx


----------



## kizzywizzypink

Hi girls
sorry i've not been online recently i've took abit of a back seat the last 2 weeks or so i've been so down and feeling     but finally the tabs the clinic gave me seem to be working will hopefully be going for 2nd scan next week so i can start stimming    just keep my fingers crossed xx


----------



## josjourney

Hi girls, 
Goodluck kizzy with scan next week hun im glad the tablets are working for you now, i hope you are feeling a little better today 
Big hello to all you other lovely ladies  
Well im        hanna your dance worked AF showed today   . I rang the clinic and there is no change to my dates i go for my baseline scan monday 6th june and start sniffing tmr twice a day.... I am so happy feel like a weight has lifted now.... I will let you all know how sniffing synarel spray goes. I hope everyone else is good   xxxxx


----------



## dinkydott

helllllllo.....   

kizzy finger crossed hun for your scan.....pma.....xxx

jooooo,yay        your af is here...party time.....im over the moon for you....are iv got tears in my eyes.....the wait is over..now to start your dream......i got every thing crossed for you hun.....even the hairs on my head......iv been witing for your post ......   

hi to all you other lovely ladys out there.....xxxxx


----------



## josjourney

Thankyou claire,  ...... It has been an emotional day i rang first to say AF not arrived and could someone ring me back then an hour later it arrived so im frantic ringing them back. They spoke to the dr who is doing my scan and they was happy to keep dates the same. Your so right my dream is starting it is such a strange feeling im on top of the world today. Have you digested all your news now hun? bet you got all the dates on calander its our time now such happy news      all goes well for all us yummy to be mummys xxxx


----------



## dinkydott

are jo.....i bet you was   thismorning......not knowing and saying to the clinic no....then she came....what the hell.....maybe you should of called them sooner,then af would of turned up a hr after .....well least you got it sorted....and glad you can keep your dates.....so what day is your first scan.....to tell the truth,iv not got them on there yet....lol....waiting for that witch,then i will get them on.....yes iv told every1....that took up all last night and most of today.....every one has been waiting for my dates.....are even spoke to my dads photo last night,iv not done that in a while.....did have a few tears....and was up half the night. dates runnind around in my head....dates dates dates.....i had to get myyself a glass of hot milk... .....hun when is your recovey week? mine is 25th july....does that mean 2ww or after ec week.....mmmmm. these next few months for use both are going to be eeeerrrrkkkk.....xxxxxx


----------



## josjourney

Claire, it is crazy isnt it hun.... Ah that made me   you telling your dads photo hun brings you comfort... i get a butterfly in my garden which is my nan and she was here yest and today so i knew it would happen. Yes i    AF turns up on time for you hun.... Is recovery week ec or et i have no idea hun.. I have got baseline 6th june all going well start stimms then scans 13,15,17th june, EC 20th june ET 23rd june. My work have said they want me off for the 2ww paid sick as job quite heavy, but hospital already said that i had to stay off maybe that is recovery no idea hun. We are all roughly the same time aswell now so it is so excited we can support each other as we go through it... You say when af arrives then c19 start is that 19 days on af then you start? strange we all different as im next day xxxx


----------



## Sam1181

Hello ladies,

Hope you all are having a fantastic day!

Jo -  Yipee!!!            
So glad your AF arrived and now everything is starting for you, for us!! Bet you are so relieved 

Kizzy goodluck with your scan, hope all goes well for you hun xx

Claire hun I am so happy for you... it is systems go for all of us, really hope we all get the news we are looking for!!

Princess29, don't worry hun just call the clinic ask to speak to someone, you have something on your mind and you should talk to someone, anyone about it, I am sure they will be accomodating hun. You should go into this treatment stress free 

AFM -  Went for my pre assesment pelvic scan I had NO IDEA it was an internal scan!! eek I freaked out and felt so sorry for the nurse...but all went well, she had done this plenty of times before and I didn't feel at all uncomfortable. 
The mystery of my irregular periods has been resolved! I had a tiny follicle on my right ovary, which means i am showing very mild symptoms of PCOS, the condition is not at all severe for me and she was not worried about it at all, she said i am boderline. Everything else was fine and normal.
The next step is our implications consultation on June 9th where we will get our treatment plan etc... I am guessing injections will start on cycle day 21? not too sure at the moment. 
Can't believe it is happening, waited so long for this to happen I could cry tears of joy! 

Hello to everyone else, I hope you all are well xxxx


----------



## josjourney

Hi sam, thats great news hunny a special day for us both with positive news    , it makes it so real when you get dates on the flow chart and it takes over your life..... it is just jump after jump and you just keep going, boy we will have a lovely story or two to tell our little babies. It isnt long for you now till 9th hun thankyou for dance made me   xxx


----------



## dinkydott

morning everyone.....

sorry didnt reply to post yesterday was feeling ill, i had belly ache and yay started my af last night, so thats me ready for the off....but need a little help,info,i started a full bleed b4 bed last night but not sure if i tell the clinic 28th or 29th because first full day today and much heayer....
in respect to dates if i say 28th i will only sniff 2 weeks, but if i say 29th i will sniff 3 weeks up tell my basline scan on 12 july, if 28th 5th july and so on....every thing will be a week earlyer just for starting one day earlyer....ggggrrr bloody dates.....i cant speak to no one tell tuesday anyway.... but least af is here.....but still playing games with me....why is nothing ever stright 4ward  ....

jo morning hun, how did yesterday go,with your first lot of sniffs....how you feeling......i think by the sounds of it your going to be about 1 month a head of me with tx.....and was thinking you could be on short pro....and me long....are jo its nice you get a butterfly in garden for your nan.....keeps her close.....i no my dad is close because he works with dates....  bloody dates.....when things like speciall dates come he does  things.....when  it was 3 years of his deaf last month on that day his song came on radio.not heard it since his funrel, also 2 years ago on my birthday, me and my brother got the money he left use....could not beleive it in bank dead on my birthday.....xmas this year i had to call clinic 2 days b4 xmas eve to start this roller coster.i say a xmas present from him, now i start sniffing a day b4 fathers day, and if i get a bfp baby will be due in april.....the month my dad was born and the month he died....3 days b4 his 60th ..... hopefully a good sign that he works with me for that to come true....and if it does and a girl i want to call her april....just for him.....did i just go on....sorry....dates every where....

hi sam....poor you with scan....its scary when you was not expecting it....but glad it went ok....other thing out the way.....wont be long 4 you....and def all going good for use all.....on that note....

flygirl hello hun, hows you....1 week down 1 to go....hope you still chilled,   for you hun....am thinking of you...


----------



## princess29

Claire, if I was you I would just tell them the info and let them decide hunny, they work it all out and know what's best. At least then you will feel better! I know for me if I decided I would panic after thinking maybe they would have done some thing different!!! 

Sorry no other personals but I'm on my iPhone until I go back to work on Tuesday and it a nightmare to post on!! Xxx


----------



## dinkydott

morning princess.....hows you?
thanks for that....i was thinking to explain to tem,because your right,i would ef be thinking did i give the right date....dot want to miss the right times.....


----------



## Kirsty1

hi Louise we had an appointment thursday and we've been given the green light to start injections in a few weeks on day 21! soo exciting and nervous at the same time x think we doing the long protocol! Good luck to you x


----------



## amj2906

Hello! 
Hope you're all enjoying the weekend. Hubbie and I have had a really lazy one but it's made me feel really lethargic and more tired than I was on Friday! I felt a bit down this morning   . I think I'm so busy during the week and try the best I can to put ivf to the back of my mind and then when I stop and give myself time to think it all sinks in. And maybe a month on the pill is finally effecting my hormones!

Claire - good to hear AF has arrived, even though it's making you feel rough. You'll need to let the clinic decide on dates although it seems crazy that your treatment dates could be so different for the sake of a few hours. Your sentiments about your dad are lovely. 

Jo - so good to hear your dates didn't have to change. How has sniffing been going?

Sam - you'll get used to the internal scans over the next few months! How exciting that you're onto the next step now. 

Hi Kizzywizzy - good to have you back and glad your tablets are helping make you feel a bit better. 

How are you feeling Hanna? 

Hello princess and all you other girls 

x


----------



## josjourney

Hi girls, sorry for late post been up and down today..... Sniffing has kicked in had hot flushes today and muzzy head but thats all.... Apart from putting my chicken in the oven set timer didnt switch oven on so hour later it has just sat there in oven not done a thing   ..... Im working tmr not sure i am safe to be going   oh and the delux advert the song sets me off blubbing  
Claire hunny, your post moved me so much it all seems to be date wise and it is as if your dear dad is getting it sorted for you... He is with you and your angel looking over you through your journey hun   And af here      now you can ring clinic and get the dates, whether it is the earlier date or the slightly later it is here now and so close. Yes im just abit ahead hun so any help i can give im always here   Im drinking water as it did help with head yest and today.... hope you feel better tmr xx
Christina, how are you doing hunny is it a week to go now   hope you are ok sweetie xx
Hi amj, im sorry you are down too, it is all the hormones im sure plus it is an emotional time hunny. I know you dont want to stress about af i was and the later it got the worse i was... mum gave me kalms and it arrived that day so who knows... Hope you feel better tmr  xx
Sam, hope you ok hun and having nice weekend   xx
Hanna, hows sniffing with you going hunny? It is strange the taste you get but it does go quite quickly so that ok....r u getting hot flushes? even my face goes red...... Hope you are well   xx
Kizzy, stacey, princess, kirsty, bella and all you other lovleys i may have missed i hope you are all well and tx going ok   xxxx


----------



## Hannushka

Hi ladies,
Sorry been absent again but had a horrible cold and had no energy to read the threads... But now I'm back in the land of living, so a quick one...
Claire- How sweet of your dad to remind you of little things... I've had a similar experience with nan, who comes and says things in my dreams and I feel much calmer when I wake. She also comes to my garden often, as there's lots of birds coming there, but 1 is different and not scared to come close. She had similar experience when my grandad died, he came back as a bird on my nans balcony every day and my nan used to feed him 
Jo-Sorry you getting side effects, I'm really worried as am getting no side effect at all and today had a bit of pelvic pains, similar to pre ovulation so I'm worried they haven't worked 
AMJ-I've had a lazy weekend and am now feeling so lethargic and annoyed that I didn't get anything done :/
Sam-Not long now till your tratment plan appt   
Kirsty- Not long now- Good luck, hunnie   
Kizzy-My fingers are crossed for you too   
Everyone else- Hope you are all doing well xxxx
Hanna


----------



## josjourney

Hi lovely ladies  ,
How are we all today? hoping everyone is ticking alone with tx ok  
Hanna, im sure it is working hunny, it may be just me i have read that quite alot of women dont get anything and it has all worked fine so please dont worry sweetie. I did first day today at work while on tx was ok untill i get hot flushes it feels like im on fire....spoke to mum tonight and she said when she went through menapause she had it bad so im guessing that may be why im feeling it  
but as long as it is doing its stuff i will live with it.... im hoping when we go down to one spray twice a day it will get easier but then injections start  what a lovely feeling your nan coming to you in your dreams and the bird, i believe that those close to us that have passed are always with you when we need them most, that was so sweet of you to share that with us hun   im getting the 11,11 angels last few days so i know my nan is with me at present i love it keeping us safe xxxx
I hope all you other lovely ladies are all ok sending   and    xxxxx


----------



## x-stacey-x

A big  ladies

Sorry I haven't been on in a while. I've been trying to keep up to date on my bb but have to confess I think I've missed out on a lot as you lot are a bunch of chatterboxes 

How are you all doing?

*flygirl* not long left now hun, please keep us posted on your result    

How far along is everyone else? Anyone due for EC this week?

AFM - I'm day 6 of stimms & my belly is starting to bloat  EC due for Monday & I'm getting nervous now  xx


----------



## josjourney

Goodluck for monday stacey       you get lots of eggies collected hun let us know how you get on xxx
I started DR sniffing synarel spray saturday i was 4 days or so late but scan dates didnt change so i was a happy bunny, i have my baseline scan monday so just   linning is good and drugs have worked well then i start stimms its seems to be moving very quick now.... few hot flushes and muzzy head but doing ok so far  xxx
Christina i hope you are ok hun, you must be near end of 2ww now     xxxx
Hi claire, hope you are ok sweetie did you get your dates from clinic or is that tmr hun? xxx
Hanna, kizzy,sam,princess,amj,louise,kirsty,bella and anyone else i missed big   to you all xxxx


----------



## Hannushka

Hey,
Stacey- Good luck for your EC monday     
I'm on day 10 of DR and due to start stimming wednesday providing the scan shows a nice thin lining x
Big   to everyone xx


----------



## Sam1181

Hi ladies, 

Hope all is well with you. Sorry haven't been on for a few days, went to see in laws in Yorkshire and just got back yesterday

Stacey-Goodluck with EC I hope everything is going well  hard for u lovely! Hope you are relaxed.
Jo - All the best with the base line scan   you get a good lining Hun. So glad your dates didn't get messed up due to the late af, everything is fitting in place! Sorry to hear about your side effects, just remember it's all for a good cause xxx
Claire - Hope you are alright and got your dates sorted Hun x
Kirsty -    So happy that everything is starting for you in a few weeks! Good luck with it lovely x
Amj - it is slowly sinking in for me too! Hope you get some time to put ur feet up and relax xxx
Hanna- Don't worry Hun, everyone one is different and some will get side effects and some won't I am 
sure things are working fine for you darling xx

AFM- just waiting for 9th June to go to implications consultation where I will get my treatment plan and this whole world of IVF starts making sense to me
I am on day 7 of my cycle and I hope to start treatment on day 21, will keep u all posted! 

Take care and if I've missed anyone out I'm sorry, doing personal on my I phone is a pain!! Xxx


----------



## princess29

Hi girls,

Hope you all had good weekends! 

Stacy, hope all goes well today for you. xxx

Jo, hope scan is all good for you! xxx

Sam, I hope the app goes well, I know it really felt like we were starting something when we went last week.   

AFM

Just waiting for AF to arrive, hoping it doesnt mess me around this time!


----------



## dinkydott

h ladys just a quick one, in between jobs.....

hope you all had a lovely bhs....

re my dad thanks, and it is nice hey girls to no your loved ones are near...in dreams and gardens, it helps     

jo hope your ok hun....and sniffing not getting to many headaches,

i called clinic and there going with the full day. 29th, so start sniffing on 18th june, there sending me out my schedule and now iv just got to wait for meds company to get intouch to deliver.....cant wait to see daes all in writing,   everyone,xxx


----------



## princess29

Great news Claire!! I know what you mean I cant wait until I get the paperwork, just waiting for AF to arrive now!


----------



## josjourney

Hi claire that is great news hunny, yes when you get the paper and drugs arrive it makes it very real, hope you are ok and not too manic at work  xxxx
Princess, hi hun i will do an af dance for you seemed to work for me....           xxxx
Hi Sam, i hope you enjoyed your time away bet it was nice to relax hun, not long till 9th now   
Im fine sniffing ok AF seems to off got heavier again not sure if that is drug or just me   but all is good and getting excited to see what they say monday at scan and    i start stimms then.....
Big   to all you lovely ladies xxxxx


----------



## princess29

Thanks Jo!    Im hoping she shows her face soon, I am at my acupunturist tommorrow so hopefully she will work her magic too!! Shes due any time so   it will be soon. Its getting really real for you now hun!! Bet your counting the days until your scan. xxx


----------



## josjourney

Hi princess, yes it is very near now, but i said even the wait for AF was a hurdle i was getting my knickers in a knot it wasnt hear on time, but the more i stressed the longer it got.... so yes have your acupuncture tmr get you relaxed hunny then she will show   .
I cant believe 1st scan is monday i say to DP that im still scared something will come and burst my bubble as we have been ttc for so long and so many problems along the way, but we are here and it is all going ok so i keep positive and ride the rollercoaster like we all are and    it is our turn now to be yummy mummys   xxxxx


----------



## Sam1181

Hi Ladies,

Can you please help me? I am looking for an accupuncturist asap. Somebody who knows about IVF and wont cost me the earth! 
Have you got anyone in mind, close to woking nuffield ?

Thanks xxx


----------



## Flygirl77

Hi  

Jo yeah im  nearly there only 2 days to go   for my bfp

just a quick visit hope everyone is getting along fine with their tx
luv c xx


----------



## josjourney

Christina, hiya hun that has gone so quick but i bet for you it seemed like the longest 2ww ever      for bfp hunny xxxx
Sorry sam i have no idea hunny, have you tried to google it ? maybe if you do a freah post on home page some ladies may be able to help xxxx


----------



## amj2906

Sorry Sam, no recommendations for a woking acupuncturist. Somewhere on FF someone said that the Zita West website has list of people trained by her so maybe worth checking there because they'll def know their ivf stuff. 
Christina, loving your PMA  . Hope you've been feeling ok and will be thinkin of you on OTD. 
Seems so common for AF to keep people waiting around this time. A colleague of mine was having same issue, I was going to offer a dance for her       but think she may have thought I'd gone mad!princess I'm sure yours will turn up soon. 
Jo nothings going to burst your bubble!!  
Hello to everyone else x


----------



## josjourney

Thankyou amj   i hope you are ok and af arrives soon    xxx
Hanna good luck with baseline scan tmr hun   lining is all good, let us know how you get on sweetie   xxx


----------



## dinkydott

morning my lovelys....

hi jo....im a bit manic at work.iv gt 9 house now, and a long day on a friday.but all good....i try not to book work in on a monday thou  ,
how are you going...are you ok on the sniffing, any more hot flushes, 

amj,sam,princess, morning hope your all good,

hanna good luck hun,

flygirl...woooh thats gone fast, hope your holding up, lots of love xx

afm, im waiting again, eeerrrkkkk but only 18days to go, just seems so unreal and close now, after all these months, or even years waiting to get where i am, im feeling good about it, iv not had any more wobbles, think i must be saving them for the tx, have a good day and catch you girls later,xxxx


----------



## dmhw5677

Hello Ladies... Hope you are all doing fine... 

Haven't been on for a while as my first consultation wasn't until 11th July but having phoned the clinic yesterday they have had a cancellation for Monday so we are booked in... Can't contain my excitement.... I will keep you all posted - Jess xxx


----------



## Kirsty1

hi am due to start the suprefact injections on day 21 next week does anyone have any advice on side effects like hot flushes etc x so excited its getting started and keeping my fingers crossed ! good luck to all


----------



## Hannushka

Hi ladies, 
just a quick one b4 going to listen to my zita west meditation  
Hope you are all doing well xxxxxxxxx
I had my DR scan and everything was great, sniffs worked through my bunged up nose and lining was ready to start stimming so had my first injection today. Nurse did it but tomorrow gotta do it myself   Will let you know how it went 
xxxx
Hanna


----------



## josjourney

Hi ladies, i hope we are all ok ,
*Hanna* that is great news sweetie, im so glad all went well and you injecting now  im sure you will do them fine tmr, let us know how you get on with them 
*Claire*, poor you sounds like the business has got real busy hun, but monday off sounds good me too got long weekend cant wait and next week only working 3 days as not sure what im going to be like on injections all going well they start monday   so near to your start date now bet you getting excited... im excited for you. Sniffing is ok although i struggled today really didnt want to go to work felt very blue this morning, but went in and after one visit felt fine... i am better at work it takes my mind off everything. Hot flushes more today and still bleeding tmi sorry  But if it is working then i will put up with anything.... Hope your day less manic tmr hun.
*Jess*, that is great news to get cancelation and you go monday hun, let us know when you get start date, so happy for you   
*Kirsty*, im not on those so cant really help hun, but im sure some of the other ladies may be able to help. 
*Christina*, hope you are ok hun 
*Stacey* hows you hun? nearly ready for big day 
*Amj*, hows tx going hun? has  arrived yet 
*Sam*, hi hun did you find accupuncturist in the end? hope you are ok 
*Princess*, hope AF arrived hun 
Kizzy,bella,louise and all you other ladies i may of missed big  xxxxxx


----------



## Sam1181

Hello ladies,

How are you all?

*Hanna - *Excellent news! Looking forward to knowing how you get on with them xx
*Kirsty - *Sorry hun, I don't have any advice about the side effects but good luck with them! x
*Jess - *That's great news!! Hope all goes well for you x
*Claire -* Enjoy your Monday off sweetie, you deserve it! x
*Jo - *I hope you are feeling better today hun x
*amj - *Thanks for the Zita West tip, she really knows her stuff doesn't she?!!
*Flygirl77 - *  hard for you hun, hope you are well xx

AFM- Been trying to relax, did some shopping yesterday and today going for a mani pedi... I haven't been for years!! Think now is a good time as I could do with taking my mind off IVF!!
I found myself an accupuncturist, she has done wonders with previous IVF couples and I have heard good things about her. Here is her website http://www.bumpacupuncture.com I have my first appointment with her on the 8th June and waiting eagerly for the 9th where I will finally get my treatment plan! Time is going oh so slow 

Hope all is well with you guys xx

/links


----------



## Flygirl77

Hi girls
hope everyone is well sending out lots of   to you all

i am so excited to announce I got my   today  

I cant bekieve it I have been convinced for 2 days it was going to be a bfn. Just shows you what an emotional time this is
luv to you all 
luv c xx


----------



## dmhw5677

Thanks everyone.. Will keep you posted..

Great news Flygirl... 

Jess


----------



## x-stacey-x

*Flygirl*  Congratulations!!!!!!! I'm so so pleased for you  I've been thinking of you this whole time, I had a good vibe about you too  Please keep us updated, I can't imagine how you must be feeling. Any words of advice as I'm going in for ec on Monday? xx


----------



## Flygirl77

thanx stacey and jess
i just want to shout it from rooftops lol. My advice stay positive no matter how low you feel

dare to dream and it can come true  

luv c xx


----------



## Flygirl77

Thank Stacey and Jess

I am over the moon and just want to shout it from the rooftops lol

My advice stay positive no matter how low you get

Dare to dream and it can come true  

luv c xx


----------



## princess29

Firstly massive congratulations flygirl!! Wonderful news. xx

Well Ive had a very eventful couple of days, I ended up testing on Tuesday night and got a V V VFP after a little while, tested again yesterday am and again got a V V VFP, also did a CB digital and got 'not pregnant'.    So did another test today and got a BFN. This afternoon ive started bleeding like AF, so called the clinic and thought it best to be honest with them and now they are saying they have to treat it as my 3rd MC because the tests these days are so sensitive if theres a line it means it has picked up on something, so I can't start tx as planned and they need to speak to a doctor first to see what we do now.    

Apparently a nurse is going to call me tommorrow or Monday after she has spoken to the doctor about what to do next. 

Im petrified that they will say as we got PG again we wont be aloud tx on the NHS. And gutted that we cant start the treatment.


----------



## dinkydott

firstly.....omg, yay flygirl, congrats hunni, thats the best, bet your over the moon, will take your info on board hun, give me a big   mummy.....xxxxxxxx

right be back in a min got to read the rest of the posts..xxx


----------



## josjourney

Christina, congratulations hunny       that is the best news sweetie i bet you are on cloud 9...... I am so happy for you and hubby you have your dream it is so fantastic well done    xxxxx
be back shortly after reading back through posts just saw christina and had to jump on and say congrats xxxx


----------



## josjourney

Congratulations again christina  
Princess, sorry to hear that hunny, i hope the hospital ring you tmr with positive news. And    that will allow you to still go ahead with tx be thinking of you  
Sam, hi hunny, how did pamper session go? sounds just what you need to relax and try and chill..... i know it is hard waiting for start date but trust me hun when you start it goes soooo quick and the 9th is only 7 sleeps away not long now    
Stacey, wow monday ec day hun, come round so quick but prob not for you sweetie, wishing you lots of    and you get lots of eggies.... be thinking of you  
Hanna, hows the injections going hun? are you finding them easy to do, hope all ok    
Claire, how are you sweetie, looking forward to your long weekend i bet   when are your drugs and schedule due to arrive must be on way now sooo exciting    ive been reading the june july thread so busy was going to join in but not sure id keep up with everyone, they all seem so lovely aswell and have made me laugh with things they say really brighten up my day... hope you are ok and not wearing out calender too much    
All you other lovelys big   and hope we are all well  
AFM, im day 6 of dr, scan monday afternoon see if this sniffing has worked   it is all ok, another hurdle to jump  im working tmr then 3 days off      really need it i have been so tired last few days and having trouble sleeping getting hot and just tossing and turning nightmare  but it is worth everything so im not moaning just having winge to my ff buddies who i know understand exactly   xxxxx


----------



## Hannushka

Evening,
Just a quickie...
Flygirl-  CONGRATS!  Very happy for you xx
Princess- Hunnie  Sorry to hear about your BFN. I hope they allow you another on NHS, but take time to look after each other now and relax before you go again xxx
Jo-   for your monday scan! I'm sure it'll all be fine xx My jabbing went really well actually 
Claire- How are you hunnie xx
Stacey- Good luck for EC monday. I'm on my first cycle but all I'd advice is to relax, maybe acupuncture, meditation b4 EC, thats what I'm going to do xxx
Sam-Your acupuncturist sounds really good, hun, as does the mani-pedi. My jabbing going well, gives me a head ache instantly though x
dmhw5677-Good luck for monday  
afm- Just did my first jab by myself, dh wouldnt even come and watch, he can't deal with even a possibility of blood lol I did it exactly as nurse showed but this time it bled a bit, maybe I was so tense, hope it's still good. Have a little white circle around the injection site... Well I got the same head ache as yesterday after jab so it must've gone in properly...
Now, I'm off to bed, am really tired and head is banging...
Take care everyone xxxxxxxxxxxx
Hanna


----------



## dinkydott

evening ladys.....what a lovely day its been,

its great news about flygirl, our first bfp,fingers crossed for the rest of us,

hi jo.... , good monday will soon come round for you,i will be thinking of you, and hey you can moan,winge as much as you like sweetie if it helps,we are here for you, my drugs are coming tuesday, yippy, but still no schedule,as yet.......im looking into acuputure at the min,going to give it a good through tx, im a stress head so could help, 
hun come and join the other thread,there lovely girls and you could learn lots .....it is a fast moving thread, so dont blink.....the girls will welcome you, stacey on there also...... 

princess, sorry about your news,   for you that it will be good news about tx, i cant see why they wont fund you, other girls have mc,sadly but they get funded,  

hanna yay for your first jab, 

hi every1 else, hope your all ok and tx going ok, and not to many side effects...xxx


----------



## SWEET73

Hi All!!! 

New to this site!! starting First cycle of IVF on Monday!! VERY NERVOUS!! to go for my prostap injection!!   hate needles!! and not good with pain!!! 

BUT VERY EXCITED FINGERS CROSSED !!    
TAKING LOADS OF VIT SUPPLEMENTS!! GETTING THE HANG OF IT 14 IN TOTAL!!  

GOOD LUCK EVERYONE!!!


----------



## Michelle1799

Woo-hoo Flygirl that is excellent news so happy for u . U must b so pleased  well done u

Michelle x


----------



## Kirsty1

Congratulations fly girl is fabulous news


----------



## Hannushka

SWEET- Welcome hunnie! And good luck for monday    I only take pregnacare conception as it has all of them in good quantities, and then I take fish oil on top of it. Some people like to take vitamins as separate tablets but I was told it really makes no difference, so thought this is easier xx
Hanna


----------



## amj2906

Christina - Well Done!! What an uplifting bit of news. I hope you're feeling OK and DH is looking after you. 

Welcome Sweet and good luck on Monday! I'm sure you'll be OK. 

Hanna, well done on doing your first jab. I think my DH will be offering support from another room too! He can get the chocolate ready for me. 

Hi Claire. Good to hear you're looking into acupuncture - I'm a big fan - not just for the relaxation benefits but also helps strengthen those follies/eggs and then womb lining. I struggle to keep up with June/July thread - I have it bookmarked so check in to see what's going on but spend too long ready old posts and don't have time to post. 

Jo, best of luck for Monday. Make the most of your 3 day break and relax and catch up on sleep. 

Princess, I hope you get good news from the clinic. I'm sure this won't affect your funding. 

Hi Stacey - good luck for Monday. Hope you've been managing OK with your jabs and feeling alright. 

Sam, pleased to hear you found a good acunpuncturist - enjoy your session next week. 

And hello too to Kirsty, Michelle,  dmhw and anyone else I've missed x

AFM - I start sniffing tomorrow   - pleased to be onto the next step - feel like I've been on the pill for ages and now things are properly starting. I've had a sore throat/cough all week but doesn't seem to be affecting my nose which is good news for the sniffing. A quiet weekend planned  

 for you all!!


----------



## dinkydott

goodafternoon ladys....how are you all?

sweet welcome hu, more merria,good luck for you monday and starting tx....   

hi han...hows you,

amj hi sweeti,yay for starting sniffing at long last tomorrow 
i did wonder where you went on there, i no what you mean,it does move fast on there, makes me... ....sometimes, but lovely girls on here 2.    all
i cant wait for my first acuputure treament, she new what she was taking about, and new more about ivf than i did ,and how i can benifit from it 
how much do you pay?how many times do you go?she said to me once a week,then just b4 ec and after,and then b4 et and after,

hi ya jo, how you doing,
hi princess, mich, sam, and the rest of you lovely girls,

afm.....yippy at last my schedule is here....the golden letter......iv got my dates.....dr 18thjune.......baseline 12july.....stimms 14thjuly.....ec,wc 25th july....omg.....its all real now....


----------



## josjourney

*Morning Claire*,      
you got your dates hun that is great and not long now sweetie, it makes it more real now doesnt it... so excited for you hunny   you are going to have a great weekend and be counting those dates xxxx
*Hi amj*, hows the sniffing today hun? hope you ok with it, it is nice to move to next stage bet you are excited  and it seems to go very quickly now xxxx
*Hi Hanna*, hows you today with injections hun? hope your head is a little better... My dp was going to do them but not sure now, he is abit worried about it if he does it wrong... so will get mum doing them or try and be brave and do myself  xxxx
*Hi Stacey*, good luck for monday hunny    xxxx
Sweet, welcome hun, good luck to you too for monday... lots of us with dates monday    xxxx
*Christina*, hi sweetie hope you are ok lovely  xxxx
*Hiya Sam* hope you are ok hun and trying to relax... not long now  xxxx
*Princess*, hope you are ok hun and you get to hear from clinic soon    xxxx
Kirsty, michelle, bella,dmhw,jess and anyone else ive missed.... big  and hope you are all well xxxxx


----------



## Hannushka

Morning  
Claire- Yay, you got your dates! Very exciting times   
Jo- Jabbing going well, I feel like a pro already. I just think it's much better to do it yourself, with no nervous partner or anyone else around, just taking your time, finding the right place to inject and just taking it nice and easy, but some people do prefer someone else doing it. I just think it's more controlled and probably less painful if I do it myself... It's like brushing your hair:it never hurts when you do it yourself but when someone else brushes your hair, it's painful    
Hope everyone is well         
Hanna


----------



## Flygirl77

Morning girlies 

Well I think think scotland had its only day of summer yesterday lol  

Claire fab news about getting your dates it really makes it real dont you think?

Amj things are moving on for you great news 

Jo how are things going for you?

Everyone else hope youre all doing good

Im great girls still hasnt sunk in yet tho. Ive told my work and thats me grounded now. No more flying for a very long time. We are not allowed to work until 12 wks (ofiice duties etc) and becuse my station is quite small the girls normally just stay home for whole pregnancy but I think i would go in sane!!! So I am going to request to do something so hopefully they will find me something to do. Its a bonkers system really paying you to stay at home

Good luck to those with ec or et on monday fingers crossed for lots of strong healthy eggs

hanna its amazing how jabbing just becomes like 2nd nature so quickly. I used to do my morning one half sleep then stumble back up to bed lol

sorry if I missed anyone

luv c xx


----------



## sugarpielaura

ladies

Flygirl:  Fantastic news.  Congratulations.    Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy.  I think that you were right, one day of sun yesterday for us and that's it!!

Princess:  Really sorry to hear about your BFN.  Hope that the clinic can be supportive and give you some good idea of next steps etc...

Hi to all the ladies.  I hope that you are all well and   if needed.

I have been taking the metformin for a few weeks now, stopped my tri-cycle of the pill yesterday so hoping that AF will appear soon although I have been bleeding through the pill for a few weeks and then due to have baseline scan on Wed and hopefully start stimming then as well, as long as everything is ok.  Feeling quite down about it all at the moment.

xx


----------



## x-stacey-x

Hello Ladies, sorry I've been MIA for a while but I'm back now 

I am officially on 2 weeks holiday from work so what else will I have to do apart from come on here whilst sitting in the sun! 

Hope you're all getting on ok with DR & stimms 

AFM - Last day of jabs 2day  Just got my HCG 2nite & then no more needles  I'm glad about this in one way BUT I started on my Utrogeston tablets 2day & I would much rather jab than have to use these!! I don't know if any of you ladies found this but they really seem to sting!! Just as I'm getting over the 1st one, it's time for the next one!  I'm having trouble sitting down! 

*flygirl* How are you feeling? Still sooooooo happy for you hun. I just keeping thinking of you &  that it's a good sign for all of us to come 

*clairescott* Hello lovely  I'm chatting to you on the other thread too hehe   for dates!!!!! Just what you were waiting for 

A big  & tonnes of    for all you ladies xx


----------



## josjourney

Evening ladies 
*Stacey*, goog luck with ec tmr hun    lots of eggies for you x
*Sweet,* good luck tmr hun   x
*Hanna*, you sound like a pro with injections hunny glad it is going ok hope headaches have settled x
*Amj*, hows the sniffing hun? hope you havnt any grim side effects x
*Christina*, hope you are ok hun, letting this fantastic news sink in and getting to rest. Seems good getting paid to stay at home  x
*Claire* hi hunny, i hope you are ok and not working too hard, did you get your drugs yet? x
*Sugarpie* i hope AF arrives soon hun so you can get going... i know it is hard when you are waiting for it so frustrating im sure she will arrive any day now x
*Sam* hope you are feeling more relaxed hunny x
Big  to everyone else and    
AFM..... baseline scan tmr so   sniffing has worked and i can start injecting gonal f, then we are another step closer   appt is in the afternoon, i will let you all know how i get on xxxxx


----------



## princess29

Hi Girls,

Jos Journey, Good luck today hun home all goes well for you,    for you today.

Hanna, Well done on starting your jabs, hope you are finding them a bit easier now and your headaches are easing. Thats they only thing about all the IUIs I have had is that i didnt get side effects and all my meds for IVf seem to be the same. 

Sweet73, Welcome hunny, everyone is lovely here and are great for keeping you sane!! 

Amj, glad to here your are sniffing and its going ok. 

Claire, wonderful news on getting your letter, cant wait for mine! When do you go for Acu? I have been doing it for about 3 months now and love it, find it so relaxing and makes me feelk like im doing something postive with all this waiting around!! 

Sugarpielaura, hope you scan goes well. 

xstacyx, eeekkkk such so exciting for you!!! Good luck for EC.      xxxx

AFM,

After I posted on here I called the doctor and asked for bloods to be done as the though of waiting again for no reason was heartbreaking, he agreed to do bloods fpr me early friday and get the results back for later in the day. I also spoke to the clinic and they basically said that if the results were negative then we might still be able to start, as Monday (today) would be day 5 which is the cut off to start the pill. But they would have to check with the doctor when I got the results back. Que stressful waiting of the call from the doctor which came at gone 6pm on Friday to say the results were negative and that he is putting it down to dodgy tests.   

Great news but the clinic was now closed all weekend.   So have spent the whole time panicing and feeling really anxious - just what you need before embarking on IVF! 

So anyway I have just called the clinic and spent a tense 5 mins on hold waiting to find out my fate and its good news, we can start, never felt so relieved in all of my life I can tell you. So now im just waiting for admin to call with my protocol. 

All I can hope for now is that it will go smoothly from here. Also the reason I was wondering if we would still be funded is because back when we had the first MC our clinic said the could no longer treat us and we had to fight like mad to carry on, luckily for us we have a wonderful supportive doctor who wrote to the clinic for us and then they agreed we need to carry on with the IUIs. Ever since I have been worried about it! But now I need to stop and relax and focus on the tx! xxx


----------



## dinkydott

morning ladys.....

sorry not been on over weekend,had a busy one sat, went to a school reunion,then spent all day yesterday feeling really ill......never again, not had a drink prop for all most 2 months......wish i didnt sat, ooh well still getting over it now,

jo......hunni good luck for today.... 

yes it all seems reall now iv got dates, and my drugs are coming tomorrow,

as for acuputure....iv got my first 1 tomorrow at 3, cant wait.....

flygirl, glad your ok..... ....


----------



## dinkydott

princess..... ,sounds like you have had a weekend of waiting and not Knowing, not nice bless you, glad you have sorted it out thismorning,and you can relax


----------



## amj2906

Hope you're all getting on OK today. It's a big day for some of you so lots of luck! 

I feel lousy today. I had a cough and sore throat last week and thought it had gone away on Saturday but now it's turned into a cold   . I'm also not sure if I feel worse now because of the sniffing. I called the clinic to get some advice and they said I just had to blow my nose well before sniffing and it's absorbed quickly so even if I sneeze/blow 5 mins later it will be OK. Forgot to ask them what I can take to ease the cold symptoms, particularly so I can get a decent night's sleep. Rubbish timing! 

On a positive note I went to the healthfood shop today and bought some protein powder to make shakes and porridge with ground flaxseed for the omega 3 and some nettle tea (not as bad as it sounds and good for the blood according to my acupunturist!)

Look forward to updates on those of you who had hospital appointments today. 

I'll catch up on personals tomorrow 
x


----------



## josjourney

Hi girls  
princess that is such great news hun so glad it didnt effect anything and you can get the tx, hope clinic ring you soon with protocol x 
Claire glad drugs arrived hunny and sounds like you had a good night out good on ya hunny   x
Amj sweetie hope you feel better soon big   x
Stacey, i hope you got on ok today hun and got plenty of lovely eggies x
Hanna, hope you are feeling a little better today hun  x
Hoping everyone else is well today   
AFM.... scan was great everything has done what it is meant to do and so i start injections tonight gonal f 225, and synarel reduced to one sniff twice a day so excited another hurdle out the way    thankyou for the positive posts im sure they did the trick xx


----------



## x-stacey-x

Hey ladies just a really quick post to update you all i ended up with 14 eggs collected today  just laying in bed watching dvds recovering  cant wait til 2moro to find out how theyve been getting on  xx


----------



## Sam1181

Hello lovely ladies,

Hope you are all well

*Amj - *So sorry you are not feeling well! Hope you get well soon, great idea about the protein shakes, it never really crossed my mind! If you have anymore suggestions I love love to hear them. Get well soon hun and  you get a good night sleep tonight  xx

*Claire - *So happy you have got your dates and drugs! bet you are really excited huh? Have a lovely relaxing time at your accupuncturist x

*Princess -* You poor love, I hate waiting around it kills me!! Must have been so hard for you, but I bet you are over the moon now right? You are starting now and I am soooooo happy for you sweetie. I    everything goes smoothly for you and you get your wish 

*Jo - *Hunny I am keeping everything crossed for you and  that your scan went well. Really rooting for you sweetheart, hope you are doing well xx

*Stacey -* oh oh I am not looking forward to the utrogeston thanks for the heads up though! and great to hear it is the end of your jabs hoping and   for a safe and healthy EC for you. Do let us know how you got on x

*Sugarpielaura - *Hope you are feeling better. We all go through good and bad days... I hope you are having a good day today  xx

*Hanna -* OMG that is such a great way to describe the jabs!! I hate it when people brush my hair. Nice to know your have got the hang of it! Will let my hubby try it once in a while as he really wants to be involved in the process bless him, but I would much rather do it myself as I know my own pain threshold 

*Sweet - *Welcome!! This is my first IVF too and I am very nervous as well! Sometimes I think i am going  !! I hope you get the hang of the injections. Remember it is all for a good cause  xx

AFM - Well I have my first accupuncture on the 8th June and my implication consultation meeting on the 9th where they will go through my treatment plan with me and I wont feel so lost! 
On Cycle day 16 today and feeling pretty anxious about this whole thing and I haven't even started yet  You ladies are so brave and I hope you will all keep me sane on days when I start to loose it!!
Called the clinic today to get my AMH blood test result and it is 35.6 which is supposed to be normal for my age of 30... can anyone tell me if this is ok? I am so freakin clueless right now! and my consultant has decided to put me on Menopur for the stimulation process.
I have been reading the "Zita West Guide to Fertility and Assisted Conception" Excellent book ladies!! Well for first timers like me who do not know a lot lol!
I am finding it quite hard to do the 2L of water and 1L of milk a day thing... I am doing it but struggling anyone else feel the same way? Also any suggestion on what else to eat and drink would be a help.

Hello to anyone I have accidentally missed out, I hope you are alright.

Take care ladies xxx


----------



## Sam1181

*Stacey -* That is awesome news! 14 eggs!!     Well done hun you must be pooped! Keeping everything crossed for you lovely x

*Jo - *Yipeeeeee!!!   So glad everything went well with the scan, slowly all your hurdles will be crossed and you will get that long awaited BFP! Really happy ! x


----------



## SWEET73

Hi Everyone! 

Got my first injection today!! prostap tummy is deep purple!! and slightly swollen, found out today that I have to use a nasal spray to start that after my injections Im going back to the hospital in 2 weeks!


----------



## dinkydott

evening ladys......

stacey .......you are resting an`t you? in bed, 

hi jo....glad its all good for you to start stimming, out comes the needles. bless you, when i start stimming i will have to have 225, from what i have read on the other thread, i will get   how to do it, the mixing part  you will have to let me no how you get on, did they show you how to inject today.... 

hi sam, yes cant wait to see acuputure tomorrow, i see you have one this week to, you will have to let me no what you think,

amj  

i will be back in a bit my potatoes are brunning


----------



## x-stacey-x

Hi claire yea I'm resting I'm in bed watching don't tell the bride getting ideas  I feel fine to be honest I even went out for lunch straight from the hospital I'm just a bit swollen now with mild period like pains but nothing bad at all how's ur day been? Mondays are ur day off aint they? Xx


----------



## dinkydott

stacey bless ya, ooooh good that your not in so much pain, and bet you needed food, so did they just give you pain killers, you wasnt put out was you, i got up this morning, thinking of you, but it was half 8, i jumped stright on to the buds thread.....i was so hung over yesterday, but so glad itwent ok for you, what time they calling you tomorrow,  , yes todays been my day off, love it, did nothing, well apart from fill a form in for this acucputure tomorrow, omg they want to no more about yourself than the gynos do for ivf, like colour of your monthlys ect,


----------



## Hannushka

Just a quickie b4 I fall to bed...
Stacey- Fantastic news!!    Good luck for the call tomorrow, hun xxx
Claire- They do want to know the weirdest things the acupunctionists lol, mine looked at my tongue, like, once, briefly and told me all the things that might be  wrong with me, and she was right with all of them   Hope you have a wonderful session tomorrow. I'm going too, after work tomorrow x
Hiya Sweet- hope you are well and tummy is back to its right colour xx
Sam- I've read the book too, it's fab xx
Jo-Fab news you've started injections xx   
AMJ-hope you are feeling better hun xxx
afm- Headache all day today, am absolutely shattered. My jab bled today too :/ Otherwise all is good and staying positive lol
I'm crosseyed, so tired,so off to bed xx
Take care all, and good luck with everything you are going through xxxx
Hanna


----------



## dmhw5677

Evening ladies...I managed to get an earlier appointment at Oxford which was today. We have been accepted for one IVF treatment which is fabulous news. We have been told we will need to attend a meeting and then see a consultant to start the drugs. Can anyone tell me what sort of time frame i'm looking at from when i first start sniffing to when then take my eggs I'm very excited but nervous as well...   
Many thanks and i hope you are all doing very well... Jess


----------



## josjourney

Morning lovelys,
Im up early with a really grim headache, did my first injection last night was fine no problems with it apart from headache after and through the night so will drink plenty of water today.... i was given my admission form to complete for ec day, it is moving so fast now girls 
*Stacey* great news hun 14 eggs   good luck with call today  x
*Claire* hi hun, my injections are already pre filled so no mixing for me there was no difference in cost for them either so i was told, was easier to get pre filled no mixing then... hope you are ok xx
*Sam*. hi hun, 2 days to go till appt exciting for you and will be good to get it clear tx plan. It is hard not to feel anxious hun but you just have to put trust now in the clinic and go with the roller coaster.... I said to my mum last night if i sit and think what we are going through i think i will cry and cry and not stop so i dont put my head there stay positive and jump each step to get closer to your dream  you will be fine hun x
*Hanna* hows it going hun? these injections are effecting head already any tips ? do they get easier.... hope you are not suffering too much sweetie, when is your scan to check how they are doing? 
*Jess* well done for getting a appt hun  there is long protocol and short mine seems quite quick as was sniffing for 10days and now stimms started last night do that for 2 weeks with 3 scans ec booked for 20/6/11...it is moving so quickly for me now it seems i just get used to something then do a new thing but it is all good, hold on tight hun you will be fine  x
*Sweet*hope you get call today and get to start sniffing hun... sounds a nasty injection purple tummy poor you hope it is better today x
*Amj* hope you feeling better today big  x
*Christina* how are you feeling hunny,hope you are ok bet you still are letting it sink in? when do you go for scan? x
As for all you other lovelys i missed i hope you are all well and have a nice day    i am going to try and shift this head day of work ahead of me aswell which isnt great and just look forward to another jab tonight .... but the end result is worth everything im going through    xxxx


----------



## Michelle1799

Morning everyone, 

Just a quick msg as got busy morning then off to the clinic for my appt with the nurses will find out AMH, the drugs I will need & hopefully a start date some time in Aug I hope. Will let uz all know later......exciting 

M x


----------



## dinkydott

morning ladys......

jo, god its all getting close now, got more dates, soon be ec day....  ooooh mixed already, hope mine are then, i will see today, drugs are comeing and im sooo excited......was thinking about you last night hunni,with your first injection....  

michelle, good luck for app today, i now how you feel, waiting not knowing the dates is horrible, you will no by the end of the day and another weight of your shoulders,

dmhw....hi hunni, iv replyed to you on ofc thread...about time scale, im with ofc, so could have the same protacol, but as you can see on here other ladys have diff ones, but there diff clinics,

hann. dont no if i said, love the pic, can see you now, hi ya.......ooooh they look at the mouth, mmmm wonder what thy will find out about me, iv a busy day today,waiting for my drugs thismorning,then the acc lat,wl let you no how i get on,

sam, flygirl,ajm.stacey and the rest of our lovely thread good morning, 

stacey, hope your ok this morning hunni, and thinking of you today re the phone call.......


----------



## x-stacey-x

Morning Ladies 

Just got off the phone - I have 8 embies all doing fab   They think transfer will be on Thursday so I'm upping the             & doing a lot of           that it's nice & sticky!


----------



## Flygirl77

Stacey
Fab news honey 8 is a good number  I've been thinking about you all morning

Luv c xx


----------



## x-stacey-x

Hiya Christina,
How are you feeling hun? Bless you for thinking of me, what you like!   I'm really pleased, I had convinced myself that it was all going to go wrong & none would fertilise at all so I'm over the moon     that all goes well for ET on Thursday now


----------



## princess29

Gosh you ladies have been busy!    

Jo, Wonderful news on you scan hunny, not so good about the headaches, really hope they easy for you. 

Claire, hope you acupunture goes well, I love it, so hope you will too! 

Amj, Sorry you are feeling so poorly    horrible but big    and hope you are feeling a bit better by now. 

xstacyx Woop woop!! Such fantastic news you must be delighted, not long and you will have those embies back on board. xxx

Sam, Im not sure about AMH results im afraid, but great that you are moving along with it all, I have read the Zita West book it is very good and I am following her diet advice but not quite as rigidly.    Keep up with the milk and water and lots of protein and wholemeat bread and pasta rather than white is also very good if you can do it. Im also not having any caffine right now do am drinking fruit teas rather than normal, and im not drinking alcohol. I think its personal choice how far you go with you diet/heath. It helps me knowing im doing everthing right but I know if I found it too hard I wouldnt get stressed out about it either.   

Sweet73, Sorry your injections was horrible, it does get easier.   

Hanna, great that you are positive about everything, dont let it get you down.   Make sure you get plenty of sleep. Its always better when you get some sleep! 

Hi Jess, great news on your appointment, it is really hard to say as everyones protocol is different hun dending on long or short, did they give you any indication at all/ Have you had the appointment or is it booked? 

Michelle, good luck with your appointment this afternoon, the 1st one is soooo exciting!! 

AFM, 

I heard from the nurse yesterday with my protocol, and egg collection and transfer are due to be about the week of the 8th August!    So have booked all my holiday from work. So protocol is: 

6th June-11th July - Take the pill
12th July - Start burselin 0.3mls daily
27th July - 1st Scan
1st Aug - 2nd Scan
5th Aug - last scan
EC & ET week of 8th Aug. 

Do I have any TX buddies?   

Also had the call from BUPA who are delivering my meds tommorrow so thats all done and last night I took the pill for the first time so we have offically started now.   

Start down regging on the 12th of July so things will really kick off then but for now im going to try and de stress and relax as much as possibe and take one step at a time. 

We have a holiday booked in Cornwall starting on Friday so thats going to be nice quality time with Hubby and im really looking forward to it.    So all is good in my world - for now!


----------



## muchlovetogive

Hi Princess29 I had my phone call from nurse today with my dates I start on

20th June start the sniffer drug
11th July down regeulation test 
14th July start injecting
20th july scan
22nd july scan 
25th egg collection 

Very excited but nervous too


----------



## Flygirl77

Hi girls

stacey i know what the wait to hear from lab is like and was just hoping you would get a good result  good luck for thursday and take it easy between times

Jess you sound like youre on same protocol as i was. I started dr on 15/4 and had et on 21/5 so overall about 4/5 weeks good luck

Hanna headaches are rubbish but they do fade as injections go on. I didnt have any for last 4 or 5 days before ec

Sweet73 i found prostap injection the worst one really sore and i bruised too but nothing with with the rest of them

jo its all go now!! it goes in a whirlwind once you start hope injections are not making you too ill

Good luck to ladies doing accupuncture and hope you get good results

Im doing good  feeling really nauseous before eating, after eating, while eating lol but all good signs and holy man how sore and heavy are my boobs? 
sending out lots of   and   and  

luv c xx


----------



## dmhw5677

Hey girlies...

Have found out that we will be at the OFU in Oxford.. We need to attend the information evening which hopefully will be scheduled in the next month or so (they are only every fortnight so i guess depends how busy they are!).... We then make an appointment after that to discuss drugs etc... 

Good Luck and i'm saying my prayers for you all xxx


----------



## amj2906

Hello All! 

Hi dmhw -  great to hear you've had some news and things are progressing - it's exciting isn't it. 
Christina - good to hear you're OK - well except for nasea and sore boobs but it's a small price to pay isn't it. 
princess & muchlovetogive - yay, you've got your dates   . princess - have a fab time in Cornwall, I love it down there. Your tx plan sounds quite similar to mine. 
Stacey - 8 embies - well done!   they all carrying on developing well ready for your et on Thursday and in the meantime get plenty of rest  
Hi Claire - hope the drugs have arrived. I found it really exciting, if a little scary! And how was acupuncture? hope you enjoyed it. 
Michelle - hope appointment went well
Jo - first injection done - yay   - shame about the headaches but hopefully that'll pass as Christina says. Did you do it yourself? Good luck for number 2! 
Hanna - hope your headaches pass too. Not nice. But good to hear you're feeling positive. 

I'm feeling quite a bit better today. Had acupuncture today and she focused on clearing my congestion. I had a 2 hour journey home last night (instead of 45 mins) and was exhausted when I got in but hubby had run me a bath and had dinner ready  . No noticible sniffing side effects (now that the cold is passing). 

Interesting to see the news today about the ivf postcode lottery being criticised.  

A x


----------



## muchlovetogive

dmhw5677 said:


> Hey girlies...
> 
> Have found out that we will be at the OFU in Oxford.. We need to attend the information evening which hopefully will be scheduled in the next month or so (they are only every fortnight so i guess depends how busy they are!).... We then make an appointment after that to discuss drugs etc...
> 
> Good Luck and i'm saying my prayers for you all xx
> x
> [/qu
> 
> hi hope ur okay my husband and i are at oxford really nice the staff are brilliant. Good luck x


----------



## dmhw5677

Hi muchlovetogive - How are along are you with your treatment? Have you been to the information evening?? It is quite exciting but a little daunting. I found out today that we will be at the OFU (business park) in Oxford. I don't know anything about the clinic at all.. I presume we will see a consultant after the info evening to chat about what drugs i will need to take? How do they determine whether you are on short or long protocol?


----------



## josjourney

Hello lovelys  ,
wow stacey well done 8 embies hun that is fantasic news    been thinking of you today waiting on the phone call i bet it seemed like a life time. Goodluck for thursday    they settle in and hang on nice and tight   
Claire hi hun, did your drugs come? i have to put the injections in the fridge sniffer can stay outside, injection was fine but i do them everyday to others bit different doing it to me tho   but we got there.... I know when my drugs was with me i read the instructions so much im sure id of worn it out   thankyou for thinking of me  
Michelle, how did you get on hun? hope all went well  
Princess, great news you got dates hun and starting so soon, join the roller coaster now it goes so quick so enjoy time and relax as much as you can. I hope you have a great holiday just want you need. 
Amj, yes be good to see what is said... im glad sniffing isnt giving you any grim side effects hun and that your cold has lifted... sometimes i didnt feel anything had squirted out but must of worked  how long are you sniffing for hun?
Christina, our newest mummy. Hope the nausea isnt too grim and gets easier for you hun. Im glad you said headaches get easier that has made my day   hope you getting lots of relaxing time and your feet up  
Jess, Glad it is moving for you now hun getting closer to starting now so exciting. I think there is a thread for oxford so im sure the ladies may be able to answer any questions as you go.  
Hanna, my injection buddy... how are your headaches hun? i woke up with one and still have muzzy head   i think i prefer sniffing side effects   hope you had a good day and you are well sweetie  
Sam, hope you ok hunny  
Muchlovetogive, glad you got dates hun, starting in a few weeks so exciting  
Lots of      to anyone i may have missed xx
AFM.... getting ready for injection tonight have 2 days off so that is much needed with my headaches, i rang the hospital today asking what can i take and am allowed any headache pills at this stage so moving with my neurofen now. Emotions been lots better maybe due to sniffing reduced but also they said injection is a natural hormone so it balances the synarel spray and i will start to feel better as days go on..... yah   xxxx


----------



## Michelle1799

Hey guys,

The appt went well today they said that my AMH is 27.2 therefore might be able to do the short protocol just to have another scan in July ready to start in Aug. cant wait now just want to get on with it  

The nurse showed me the needles today was a bit scarey but Im terrified of them, determined to do the injections myself tho. 

Hope you are all doing well, and have been thinking about you all.

Mx


----------



## josjourney

Hi michelle, that is great news hun    not long to start date now yahh, injections are fine i think you just know it has to be done and a strength takes over im sure you will be just fine   x


----------



## Michelle1799

Thanks Josjourney,

Good luck with your injections and I hope the headaches disappear. I will be checking in to follow your progress   

 

M x


----------



## dinkydott

evening ladys......hope your all good.....

princess yay for protacol.exciting when you get your dates isnt,

muchlove....  i start 18th june-sniffing, but me and you have the same ec week 25th july.....and im at ofu,

flygirl   glad your ok thou,  poor boobs

michelle yay  

amj hiya what they say on the news....

jo...  with the drugs i put the in the same place as you.....it had refrigerated on the box which the needles where in......

afm my drugs came.....just taking it one step at a time, not really looked at them,will look at the injection ones nearer the time,

acuputure was great, i loved it....i felt so chilled after, i didnt think at first i would see any diff but, i sure do, feel like a weight has been lifed of my shoulders, and cant wait for the next one......girls who dont do it, do it....


----------



## SWEET73

Evening everyone!! hope you are all doing great!!   

Im on protocol 7 anyone else been on that one does anyone know if you can take supplements after prostap injection phoned hospital but couldnt get through to speak to anyone I know they are very very busy the waiting room was full monday morning!


----------



## muchlovetogive

dmhw5677 said:


> Hi muchlovetogive - How are along are you with your treatment? Have you been to the information evening?? It is quite exciting but a little daunting. I found out today that we will be at the OFU (business park) in Oxford. I don't know anything about the clinic at all.. I presume we will see a consultant after the info evening to chat about what drugs i will need to take? How do they determine whether you are on short or long protocol?


hi we have been with oxford for about 18months now although this is are first full ivf which ii am due to start the nasal spray on 20th June. Really lovely place doesn't feel like a hospital at all staff are brilliant i ring my nurse all the time with worries questions and they really don't mind they do there best to help and save u money where they can. The information evening was good although opened a lot more questions in my head. After the information evening you will get a date to call the clinic and then book your first appointment to sign forms and go through what will happen.


----------



## Hannushka

Hey ladies,
Stacey- Brilliant news    !! 
Flygirl- How are you feeling? All good? Xx
Princess- Brilliant, you got your dates! Not long now xx
Muchlovetogive- Exciting times for you too...   
dmhw- Good luck for your info evening    xx
Amj- Glad you are feeling better xx What news? I think I need to google that  
Jo- My headache is even worse today, even the pills didn't help   Yeah, sniffing effect was much better 
Michelle- Glad you can start soon. The needles are fine, honest!!  Don't worry, hun xx
Claire- Glad you enjoyed acupuncture, it's awesome, isn't it. I had a session after work tonight too and felt brilliant, however head ache has arrived back now  
Take care hunnies, I'm off to do my drugs, shower and sleep x


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies

My, we are such a chatty lot!   Just a quick wee post to say that AF arrived on Sunday night and I have my baseline scan tomorrow morning so hoping that all is well and that we can start injecting.  Just worried that the lining isn't thin enough, ovaries not shut down etc... but guess that I just need to wait and see.  Scanned with period not great either!

Sorry for lack of personals but I hope that you are all doing well.

Stacey:  Congrats, that is fantastic news. 

Good luck to all those injecting and stimming.

Sam:  My AMH is 38 and I was told that this is on the high side and that I am at risk of OHSS.  So, I have been put on metformin and also due to start Menopur.

xx


----------



## dinkydott

afternoon lovely ladys.....

hann.....how are you my lovely....i cant wait for my next one, next tuesday....i can see why ya like it, i think its great.....poor you about head aches.....are you going to have acc all the way through tx, and ec and et....

sugar.....how did you get on today at appt.... 

hi jo how are you today...is your scan friday?  

hi amj, stacey flygirl, and all the other cycle buds....

afm.....feeling really postive today, Knowing tx is only week and bit to go, going to try and enjoy my last week or so beening me tell tx....big changes coming up ahead.....     for every1.....


----------



## dmhw5677

Thanks Muchlovetogive... Good luck with everything.. Let me know how you are getting on.. Jess x


----------



## josjourney

Thankyou *michelle* head is better today hun 
*Sugar* yah         good luck with scan tmr   all shut down fine and you get going 
*Claire, *hi sweetie, bet you getting excited hun drugs arrived  ... love your PMA best way to be through this i think    my first scan to check how many follies are growing is monday so quick now... remember april on here saying counting down weeks now we are here and you just over a week so good 
*Hanna* hows your head today hunny? hope you feel a little better , are you getting twinges in tummy ive been getting dull aches today like something is moving very strange.... And so tired... i have slept most of day! When is your scan to check follies hun?  
*Sweet*, ive no idea what that is hun and have no answers but can give you  and hope you get through to clinic.
*Stacey* how are you hunny? have you heard how your embies are doing    
*Sam,amj,christina,belle, princess,jess,kizzy,muchlovetogive* and anyone else i missed big  hope you are all well xxxx
AFM....slept most of day  had twinges in my sides today, im hoping that is ovaries waking up  DP doing injection tonight he is very confident im just a nervous patient, im trying to do it myself all the time but know how he wants to be part of it .....Getting me back for being a cow last couple of weeks when sniffing  he had the needle like an arrow   i have my first counting scan monday really wish it was before as be nice to know now if things are happening but sure they know what is best..as for headaches seems bit better today so hopefully i wont have a day like yest again, but maybe as im off that it was good no idea but enjoyed a head free day so far.   and  to all you ladys xxxxx


----------



## angels1

Hi ladies,
just wanted some info on ivf and the procedure...? Just had iui resulting in BFN 2day, the doctor has now said i stand a higher chance in trying IVF as my dh sperm was just borderling my af is here at the min and i've been giving a date to see the doctor 1st july to go through all drugs etc what happens from there 
Bit confused and feeling low hope someone can help? 
Good luck to all


----------



## Hannushka

Hiya ladies  , 
*Sugarpie*- Hope your scan went well, hun. I was the same thinking the DR hasnt worked, and even today I was certain that I'll go there for my scan and they'll say it hasn't worked and I've ovulated or something xx
*Claire*- Hiya, Good luck for tuesday, hun...  Yeah, I'm doing it now very regularly through the EC & ET too and hopefully on 2ww. I got one tomorrow at 1pm. It is quite expensive to do so often now but I want to do absolutely everything I can. My acu-lady was showing me pictures of her patients/babies who'd gone through ivf and got pregnant so it was very assuring 
*Jo-* Hiya, hope you are well. Yeah, I can feel things every now and again there, and (sorry if TMI) I got a lot of cervical mucus, which I panicked about, thinking I was about to ovulate, but apparently it is a good thing, means your oestrogen levels are rising. I had my scan today, and have another one friday xx
*Angel-* Hi there and a huge  ! So sorry to hear of your BFN. They'll probably give you the time frames and order your drugs for you then, and then you just wait for your af to start taking them...
IVF has much better success rate than IUI, so try not to worry, it is actually quite exciting once you got your dates and drugs.. xx
*AFM*- Sooo, I had my monitoring scan today and hd pretty ok news, I think. I had 7 follicles on the right adn 5 on the left, all between 10 & 12mm There was apparently some smaller ones too but she wouldn't count them cause they were under 8mm. I think the ideal would be 15mm by EC, I read from somewhere so I got 3,5 days to grow this crop now. My ovulation fear was for nothing again, I was SURE I was ovulating and all my follies would have dropped off  
Nurse told me to keep drinking huge amounts of water and milk and keep snacking on nuts and eating protein filled meals 
Right, take care you all, I'm off to watch another movie that just came from lovefilm today 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
Hanna


----------



## angels1

Hi hannuska
Thank you for getting back to me, what are the tx and how long till they take the eggs and put them back Just learnt all about IUI now starting again with IVF lol my brain is pickled!!! 
xx


----------



## Hannushka

Angel-It really depends whether they put you on a long or short protocol. I'm on a long and I started pill on the 20th april, which I took till 21st may when I started DR nasal spray, and then started stimulation 1st june and am due to have EC 13th june. 
Here is a link to the IVF-GUIDE here in Fertility friends, it explains really well what goes on in each protocol: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=59514.0
xx


----------



## angels1

Hannuska 
That was a great link thanks   I will know more on the 1st july as to what they decide to do?? 
As i'm in spain will they still put me under anesthetic or sadate me is this done everywhere?? (bit nervous about this  part)
Thanks again and Good luck to u xx


----------



## dinkydott

evening my lovelys.....


jo...oh its monday, i had it in my head its friday, 
yes i remeber back in april,seems so long ago now,but its not,maybe because so much has happen with us since, jo will you sleep tonight   hope your feeling better now, 
i hope your dh is not useing you as a dart board, but good he is helping you,bless him,

hann, acu can be so adictive cant it, but im the same as you, feels like im doing some thing while on tx,its cool that she showed you the photoes,gives you more hope and trust.
re your scan today....YAY....sounds like you have a fair few there hunni, you keep them growning, bet they will be lovely in the next 3 to 5 day, eat lots of meat, i heard organic is good, lots of baked beans as well,eggs ect,

angel hi ya hunni.....so this is the start for you, how you feeling apart from 
lots of ladys have diffrent treament for the same thing.....ivf is a big world....so many diffrent protacole.....im on a sort of long one,
i start sniffing a drug on 18th june,to down reg, which means to cut of your hormoans to stop you overlaiting......thats for 3 weeks.
then i start injecting on the 14th july...to start me stimming.....thats for 9 days.... , but you still have to sniff the other drug through this,
they scan you to see if your doing ok,
i got my ec week 25th july.....then they take your eggs and dp sperm and for me they will inplant in into good eggs, thats call icis,
then stay in lab for 3 to 5 days.....then et....then the   2ww....

im not sure what you have been told, do they no why your not conciving, i no iui has not worked, really i think ivf is a bit like that but they get you to produes more eggs and do it in lab,not the bed room.....hope i have helped in some way, i no how  all this can be......good luck hunni, and come back any time, we are all here for each other.....


----------



## angels1

Hi clairescott26 
Me and my dh both had all the test done to make sure we was ok back in feb/march after ttc for 4yrs ... come back all good dh sperm bit slow!! Was started on puregon in may then IUI was done 25th had OTD 2day BFN, the doctor said dh sperm was borderline and we stand a better chance by having IVF (apponitment 1st july) The thing is i live in spain so the doctor is spainish doesnt speak english we do have an interpreter so its one of those that u come away and think ''should of asked this, should of asked that'' i'm sure when i have my appointment it'll all be made clear!!  
Big thanks to you for the info no doubt i'll be back to ask more questions lol 
Good luck to you and all ladies reading this!!
xx   xx   xx


----------



## dinkydott

hi angels.....first big  for what you have been through,so sorry for you bfn......but least you can get on the ivf ladder now after 4years of trying,
my tubes are blocked...so ivf is my only way...now after all the other tests my dp has low count.....so they have said icis.....when yo go for you appt ask about icis, if they dont say about it, it gives you more of a chance if dp low count.....if you have had all your test then the appt will be about when you are going to start....hopefully on your next af, when is that? you will prob have a scan, internal just to look at your womb ect, i had a trail et, which is just like a smear......also if you do start on your next af it will take about 5 weeks tell ec, the very best of luck to you, if after you appt your still a bit  ,just pop on here i shaw some one can help....xxxx


----------



## josjourney

Evening lovelys 
*Hanna* that is great news hunny they are growing well and still got days to keep growing fantastic  you must be relieved scan is over and your mind at rest the injections are doing their thing. Thankyou for that info hun that helps my injection hurt going in tonight really stung  hope your headache has been less today x
*Claire* hi lovely, yes monday 2 oclock scan i cant wait to see it is all ok im getting anxious now   something is growing and i have some activity  yes he is bless wanting to help me with it but he doesnt want to hurt me so we are in no win situation  i just guide his hand he will be a pro by the end of the week. We have been through so much already your right it has gone so fast. When you start sniffing and injections we can all support you through it i should know mostly every side effect by then and answer  sounds like accupunture is the way to go glad it is helping you sweetie x
*Angels* good luck with tx hunny, i think the girls have answered your question i just want to wish you all the best with starting out  my tx was quite quick i sniffed synarel spray for 10 days from first day of AF then stimms for 2 weeks in 2nd week 3 scans, ec booked for 20th june, et 23rd june. It is crazy we are all different and start at different times in the cycle so i think just depends on how things are with individuals as to what tx plan you go on x 
Evening to all you other lovelys hope we are all well   xx


----------



## dinkydott

hi jo.....i bet you cant wait and fingers crossed you have a fair few.....are you eatting alot of protein stuff....beans eggs, meat, organic iv heard is good....get them growing..... 
my dp asked me if he could do some.... .....im not sure, he will diver around....he hates neddles but i think they like to be there and no that they are doing something, so im very proud of your dh for helping....also i think with every thing thats happen its sort of out there hands, even ec and et....apart from the sample.....but by doing the injecting they feel part of it more......
my dp has gone away tonight for work,he will be back sat.....nice to have the tv to myself......
oooooh iv heard on the other thread the orange is a lucky fertility coulor, so get something oj....to take with you on ec and et, spotty is better.....but also the in colour this summer ......well hunni every thing helps hey....
acuputure is great, i must say its good for my stress, im a bit of a stress head so i need it.....since having it yesterday,iv been feeling a bit more chilled and positive about every thing......but its not for every1......was it your day off today.....or have you got time off now tell after et....xxx


----------



## josjourney

Hi claire, 
yes i have been eating well and having my smoothies so hope that is helping them grow. It is so strange the feelings im getting in tummy but i must say because of endo and fibroids i am left with scar tissue so maybe im just extra sensertive little flower dp calls me   yes it is nice they can join in i think it helps them to be a part of it but make sure dh is confident if he shows you he is nervous it wont be good for you hunny. I have noted orange spots good luck so i will be going shopping    did i read water bottle good too on tummy or did i make that up    
I bet it is nice to have a girlie tv night control of the remote yahhh, but im sure you miss him too but just few nights then you will be excited seeing each other sat   acc i havnt thought off before but if it helping hun you do it whatever we can to destress is good. I was off today as my weekend to work   but then next week only in 3 days as off for two of my scans then i pack up till after et. At my scan this monday the dr said if im struggling they will sign me off at any time now but i think im better going to work as at home i just watch every twinge and change in me and mind starts   .... do you start with AF sniffing synarel? is it 18th? 10 days wow so close now hun xxx


----------



## dinkydott

jooooo.....  hot waterbottle....yes hunni i read some where thats good to...but not after et.....or baths..... ......ems dont like to much heat so iv been told.....you can keep your back warm thou, a fleece while sitting chiilling or in bed, just on your back thou....im going out to buy orange now..... spotty nighty would be cool.... 
mmmm i noted your info about dp and injecting me, i see how it goes, i will do the first few then see how he is,
glad your work look after you like that....its good to hear you can just go if and when....some place ore so not with the ivf thing.......yay yes sniffing synarel in 10 days time....OMG.......thats so close......


----------



## Hannushka

Morning, 
Jo- yeah, water bottle is apparently good while stimming, you want your belly to be warm. I sleep with a hot water bottle now esp now that I want my follies to have a good sprint in growing. Am quite worried that they are not over 12mm yet...
Claire- Ohh 9 days now, right? Getting closer  Yeah, some partners want to take this little part in injecting their ladies but for us it is a no no. He can't even watch me do it, never mind do it himself for me 
Angels-I'm not sure what they use in spain, I think I'll have general anasthetic, but not 100% sure, gotta read my papers again  
AFM- i hit a vein in my leg yesterday and it bled abit. It always happens when I inject on my leg   I had to stop jabbing belly cause it started bruising and acu-lady wont put needles in my belly if it is bruised. lso at the clinic i told the nurse I decided to jab on my belly and she gave me a funny look. She said, how ever you want but leg is so much easier. I don't know, as long as it absorbs right it shouldn't matter. I found belly hurts less but bruises more. Leg hurts more and bleeds more.
I'm super worried about my follie sizes, I keep surfing the net and everywhere I read they want them to be 18MM++ by EC, I only got 2 jabs left as trigger planned for saturday and I don't think they are gonna grow enough by then :/
Hope everyone is good xxxxxxxxxxxx
Hanna


----------



## Flygirl77

Morning all

Stacey just want to wish you luck for your transfer today   hope you get a lovely strong one on board. Take it easy afterwards and get dh to look after you. I hope the trapped wind situation got sorted lol

Hanna I posted on your new thread hope I helped put your mind at ease

hope everyone whos injecting isnt too black and blue

luv c xx


----------



## josjourney

Morning lovelys 
*Claire *thanks for making me  hunny, yes hanna just posted hot water bottle too so am going to do that keep them warm and they can grow nice and juicey   i know so exciting for you day count down now sweetie, and remember to keep us updated how you are doing hun or i will wonder where you gone  x
Good luck* stacey* with et today hunny, little embie snuggle in x i will be thinking of you  rest up after sweetie x
*Hanna *thanks for info hun, im sure they will be fine come scan day did i read they grow 2mm every day, and ive read so many different sizes 14,16,18 maybe each clinic has different protocol hun but   you are doing fine sweetie.... i know what you mean tho im stressing mine hasnt done anything and monday they tell me im empty  it is so hard not to get anxious as im the same but i just do all i can and just keep   for us all be fine. Im injecting in tummy as thought bit more meat on me there  that is problem with thigh veins and if you puncture one just put pressure on that will help with bruising sweetie. Not long now till your scan then you get to hear ec date hun be thinking of you x
*Christina* how are you feeling hunny? has the sickness and boobies got any easier, hope you are resting and keeping well sweetie x
Morning to all you other ladies and big  xxxx


----------



## dinkydott

morning, girlys.....

jo.....dont worry will keep you up dated.as han just said 9 days to go.....more to the point i want you to keeep me up dated hunni, im not going any where.... 

han morning, sorry to hear your having a bit of a hard time with injecting....i did no if beely get bruied then acu wont do it there,i will keep that in mind,but as for leg, thats sounds horrid for you 2, im not sure where im going to do mine, iv only ever been told the belly...
hunni, as for your fs growwing, im sure iv heard some where that if they have not grown much on next scan then they will keep you injecting more longer, tell there happy with what you have got, did they say any thing about your lining,  lets hope it dont come to that.

morning flygirl....how are you hunni...   

morning you other lovelys.....

im off to work then, hiting the shops, going to look for some orange spotty pjs and nighty ready for ec and et.....


----------



## Hannushka

Hey there
Flygirl- yes , it did a bit, thank you... I'm just a stress head and always think things are going wrong for me lol
Claire- They said lining is thickening nicely, didn't give measurements, didn't actually even want to give follie measurements as she said I just end up worrying for no reason... How right was she   
Jo- Yeah, see I like doing on belly but it's really important for my peace of mind that the acupuncture is doing the best it can and if she can't put needles in my belly, i fear the blood flow wont be so good... Another worry for me


----------



## x-stacey-x

Morning ladies hope you're all well   

Thank you all for your good luck wishes, I'm due in at 2pm so I shall let you all know how I got on after xx


----------



## amj2906

Good Luck this afternoon Stacey. Cute dog!


----------



## princess29

HI everyone,
I have been so busy only been able to get on today really quickley!!   
I have now received all of my paperwork and drugs - they came in a huge box!   So just counting down to starting injection which is the real start, but for now im just being healthy, taking my pill and enjoying acupunture, which im hoping will sort my terrible skin out for a short amount of time! 
Off on our holibobs tommorrow morning but will stalk you all on my iphone!!    Didnt want you to think I had deserted you all but its a nightmare to post on the thing. 

Good luck to you all over the next week. xxxx


----------



## josjourney

Hi lovelys 
*Princess* enjoy holiday so pleased you got bookwork and drugs makes it seem so near now. Your right to relax and enjoy time now before it all starts hunny x
*Claire* yes will def keep you all posted hunni  and we can help each other with any worries we get as some of us been there already and can put your mind at rest. I know it has really helped me this site been fantastic  did you get anything orange,spotty? if so where ? i must go shopping will def get someting for EC.... the hospitals will be seeing lots of us in the same pjs or undies  hope you had a nice day not too busy sweetie  x
*Stacey *thinking of you hunni hope all went well and little embie is on board  x
*Hanna* i hope headache is better today and injection is easier tonight either leg or belly hope it goes ok no bleeding huni x
*Amj* hows you huni? are you sniffing now? hope you are ok x
Big  to everyone else and   xxx
AFM, headaches much better again today, rang clinic asked advice about twinges in my sides she said all normal and they will get stronger as the days go on. Must be doing something in there    it is all doing what it should be. Ive had two strawberry smoothies today, but still so tired  i just want to sleep difficult to do that at work  hope you are all ok and whatever stage of tx you are   all is going well  xxx


----------



## dinkydott

hi girlys.......

yay princess your drugs came......have a fab hoilday, and we will be here when you gey back.... 

hello jo sweetie......yes this site has def helped me to, dont no what i would do with it and you guys, .......  every shop i went in was full of orange clothes....its the in coulor this summer.....i got a top to wear on ec, and a purse,to carry around with me from now on.....  
i could not find any pjs with orange stops, going to look online....ebay ect....will let you no.....  yeah our clinics will think....there a roamer been going round 
glad your little pains are all good and least you no its doing something.....dont like the sound of the might get worst bit for you.....how was work hunni......


----------



## josjourney

Hi claire,  
You had a good shop today sweetie i must go looking   work was fine busy tmr and working weekend   yes sure ebay got some i love ebay   i know i wasnt too impressed with hearing that it may get stronger   i thought this was it , but like you say if it is doing something im a happy bunny   another day over and step closer for you too.... very exciting times after such a long journey we are all at this stage it is such a good time. I have had two white feathers fall at my feet and in my lap this week, i think my guardian angels are telling me they are with me   enjoy tv tonight as you got the remote control again with hubby away   hope you had a good day huni xxx
Love and hugs to everyone else.... jo xxxxx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies

I hope that you are all well.  I struggle to keep up with all the posts!!  

Josjpurney:  I know what you mean.  I am trying to include hubby so he gets to mix and prepare the injection.  I am awaiting the twinges.  I am sooooo bloated.  Only 2 days in and a right wee pot belly.  Did you get this so early on?  Bit worried that I am overstimulating?

Hannuska:  Great that the follies are still going strong.  Lots of         that the follies grow well.  Did the nurse say how much protein you should eat?  I am not really too sure what I should be eating andhow much of it?

Well, I had my baseline scan yesterday and apparently everything is well.  Lining was 3.2 and there were lots of small follies on both ovaries.  Apparently this is good so I started stimming.  Had 2 doses of FSH (menopur) yesterday, 2 doses today and then tomorrow just one menopur plus I add the cetrotide.  I am already bloated so early and wondering if this is normal?  Worried that things aren't quite right.  How long will I stimm for?  I had an injection yesterday morning and night and then the same today but can I do the injections at anytime tomorrow?  Sorry for all the questions, but hope that you can advise a bit.

Thanks

xx


----------



## josjourney

Morninh girls 
*Hanna* hope scan goes ok today hun and they are growing nicely   xx
*Sugarpie* yes my belly is more swollen and still getting the twinges they do seem stonger after last nites injection... im on gonal f so i only inject once at night hun, you could ring the clinic and ask i would. Im stimming for 12 days my first scan monday i wish it was sooner to check put mind at rest. Glad your scan went ok nice to know it is working already. It is hard to stop worrying as everything you feel we analyse im the same just got to try and relax and let the drugs do their thing now hun   xx
*Claire* morning hun, im going to try and find orange today  what if i eat orange....does that work  enjoy your day today sweetie dont work to hard  xx
AFM, just getting ready for work, dont want to go today but think im better at work stop me thinking too much  more twinges today and a pulling feeling hope thats not them dropping off i hope everyone else is well and you enjoy your day   xxx


----------



## dinkydott

morning every one...how are all you lovely girlys today...


jo now dont think like that  there not dropping of hunni, PMA there growing...lovely and nice for you...not long tell monday and you will see....  work is good when your thinking stuff like that....
 yeah eat lots of oranges...thats a good idea  and the little ones...lots of vits to....im off to primark today, to see what i can find,after work....was  looking on net last night for stuff,ooooh saw a lovely highchair. it was on a page full of polka dot stuff,it was  white with orange dots....£20....very good...i thought about getting it as i feel in love with it...but i though hold on pull yourself together, iv never done that b4, cant really look at baby stuff....so i must be in a positive mind.... ......

sugarpie...morning sorry hunni i cant help you, iv not started yet.....but sorry your feeling it.....i see you have joined in the june threard....


----------



## muchlovetogive

Hi all how is every one doing? I'm counting down the days till i start the stiffner very nervouse but excited too but i'm wishing the days away although each day seems to last forever and drag. :-( 

Is any one else starting treatment around teh 20th June??

Wishing you all the luck in the world xx


----------



## dinkydott

afternoon.girlys.....

hi muchlove, i start on the 18th june. so you wont be far behind me hunni, what date is your ec, mind is week 25th july.....i no how you feel in the waiting game, ya just want to get on with it....

afm....well was going shopping. but not in the mood now, one of the girls on other thread,was waiting on fet today, but the little em didnt service the thraw....so sad.....


----------



## sarahk83

Hey ladies

Im new to this site   im starting my injections on the 23rd of this month very nervous and 
dont really know alot about the whole process people keep saying all these long words to 
me and i havent got a clue wat they mean lol, any advice on whats to come please lol xx


----------



## josjourney

Hiya lovelys,
Welcome sarah, goodluck with tx hunni, im injecting gonal f at the moment it has been 5 days now.... had lots of heavy feelings in tummy today and ache which im told is normal, i have 3 scans next week to check progress then all well ec booked for 20th june   it is strange so many different drugs and protocols but if i can answer anything i will try hun, or one of the other lovelys on here im sure will.   
Muchlove, not long to wait now hun, looks like claire is close to you in tx, but we all here for support and holding hands as we go   sniffing was fine the taste didnt bother me   hot flushes now that was a different matter but not everyone gets side effects hun or just one, so    you be fine and it is worth it.
Claire hi sweetie, that is so sad about the fet not working i bet she is devastated poor love big    to her and dh... I was so busy at work didnt go orange shopping but i will try at some point. I have not thought anymore of things dropping off you will be glad to hear   hope your day was ok too sweetie    xx
Hanna, how did scan go huni? hope all ok    xx
Big   to all you other lovelys tonight and hope we are all ok   xxx


----------



## x-stacey-x

Hello all you lovely ladies  

Hope you are all doing well in the certain stages of your tx.

Just a quick post as I just realised I didn't update you yesterday on my ET. Well it all went to plan. I had a top grade 8 cell embie transferred. The embryologist was really pleased with it, said it looked beautiful & was of top, top quality. She was also very pleased with my lining as it was 2.5cm thick!! The nurse doing the transfer said she'd never seen one that thick before so I took that as a positive thing. So now it's the 2ww for me.


----------



## Hannushka

Hi ladies, just a quick one as bad head ache and gotta do jab, have a shower etc etc...
Stacey- Fantastic news hun     sending you 
Sarah-welcome!  
Ladies, you are all in my thoughts but I am so darn tired today so gonna leave the rest of the personals today...
AFM Bad news' I'm afraid. Went to scan today... Out of the 12 follies, only 7 have continued to grow and even they are only between 12-16mm so EC is not going to happen on monday,but wednesday... that is, if there is any left by then  
I am devastated, I wasn't expecting or even aware that this could happen  
She kept saying I'm doing brilliant, but it just made me angry, cause I am not doing brilliant!!!  
She said my lining is fantastic, but it hardly made me feel any better  
So continuing with stimming now. I knew something would go wrong...
Well, I'm off to do my jab and then shower and bed, maybe a little cry...  
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx
ps. sorry for the doom and gloom


----------



## josjourney

Hanna, im sorry scan wasnt great hun,i know it is hard but try to keep positve hunni stimm just a few more days and i will   follies grow more. I know you must feel disappointed with date for ec moving but just few more days and    they continue to grow. My thoughts are with you tonight love just have your shower and try and relax sending you lots of      xxx
Stacey, hi hunni, that is great news     2ww now sweetie take it nice and easy and get plenty of rest sending you and embie   xxxx
Hope everyone else is ok sending you all lots of    and    xxx


----------



## muchlovetogive

Hanna so sorry about your scan will keep everything crossed for you and pray for them to grow xx

Hi claire i#m booked in for the 25th as well got a scan on the 20th and the 22nd july so will be praying everything goes to plan. Where are you having your treatment? 

Hope all you other lovely ladies are doing well and treatment is going to plan  xx


----------



## dinkydott

evening ladys.....

yay dp home, but has gone up to bed....bless him so shattered....

 ooooh hanna....not so great news, hunni but its not bad iver, you still got them 7.....they are the stronge ones and thas what counts, i no your down hearted at the momment but try and keep postive for the ones you have got.....and fingers crossed for you bigs hugs send your way... 

hi ya jo....glad your not thinking any more hun, not good for you....pma.....and monday is coming round fast, your weekend to work,that will help....yes very sad about ems....joys of the rollacoster of ivf.....but still so sad, i cryed....yeah im going shopping tomorrow for orange stuff, i want bed linning now....hehe, i want to slep in orange..... 

muchlove.....hi ya,you will be same as me then hunni, but iv only got one scan, on the 22 july. im the same as you, at oxford fertilty unit, but only for ec and et, the scans ect at cambridge ivf unit, they dont do ec or et there.....sweetie i no the feeling about  .....we all do, its all we seem to do, but lets hope our dreams come true....we can only  
i did say when you came on this thread your the same as me, but you must of miss it....

hi to every1 else.....sending    

oooh and fab news about stacey isnt it.....hope she is in bed now....


----------



## muchlovetogive

Hi Claire yeah sorry must off missed it don't get a lot off chance to get on here tbh and when i do there are loads off pages to read through  Aww may see you at Oxford then its really nice. I'm wishing the weeks away as I want to know I have down regulated but obviously wont know this untill I start the sniffer and then the blood test on the 11th. Not sure why I have to scans booked it may be  because I am also being a egg donor but not sure about that. Me and Hubby are really excited trying to get everything up together before start treatment so I can relax and not worry about house work etc although i'm sure i'll still be stresing about everything. 

GOOD LUCK ALL XXX


----------



## dinkydott

much love, my first is on the 12 july.....scary times hey, and we will be dr  for longer than sum girls, its just the way timings have worked out, and yes it maybe because your egg sharing, i admier you for that hunni.....iv only seen ofu on my pc  i keep thinking whats it like, hard when iv got to wait tell the ec day, but what is, is.....im trying to do a bit of sping cleaning and catch up with things, people also, because im not sure if i will be about much once start depends how i feel, well hunni your more than welcome to stay on this thread even if you cant catch up, just jump in, the girls are great on here and are all in diff parts of tx, if i cant help they will, we can hold each others hands....  and also just imagen if we are in on same day, that will depend on our ems, and how far the clinic can take them, they are going to try blast with mine, see how they go thou, xxx


----------



## MummaMia

Hey ladies, hope you dont mind me posting here! Im awaiting ovarian drilling op before we can begin ivf. Will hopefully have od around oct nov time, so would be starting ivf soon after that. Could you tell me how long a full cycle of ivf takes from start to finish? And does everybody need injections? And do you need time off work? Sorry for the questions x good luck guys x x


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies

Josjourney:  I hope that the twinges and pulling sensations are manageable for you and that your scan goes well on Monday.         

Sarah:  Welcome to the thread.  Loads of lovely and very helpful ladies here.

Claire:  That is so sad about your friend.  She must be gutted.  I really hope that she is ok.   

Stacey:  That is fantastice news.     Hopefully the 2ww will fly in for you.

Hannushka:  Sorry that your headaches are still about.   Hope that you are feeling better.  I understand that you must be really disappointed but you still have a good wee crop of follies in there and hopefully they will do a bit more growing by Wed as well.         

Mummamia:  Welcome.  Everyone's experiences of IVF is different and the type of protocol that you are placed on will determine the length of time that it will all take.  I was place don 3 months continuous pill and then once my AF arrived, I started injecting.  I inject but know that there is also a sniffer that you can be given for DR but think that to stimm, you always need to inject.  I may be wrong though.  With regards to work, it depends on your work.  I have only taken time off for appointments so far. I will take a day or 2 for EC and a day for ET (If I am lucky to get that far).

Well, I am on my 4th day of stimming.  The novelty is wearing off now and my poor wee thighs are feeling brusied   I am swollen and tired but otherwise ok.  Got some dull pain in my rectum today which I think is endo pain but trying to stay positive.  No idea how long I have to stimm for!  I have my next scan on Wed so will hopefully find out then.  How much protein should I be eating?  Anything else specifically?

Thanks

xx


----------



## dinkydott

evening ladys....
hi sugarpie....yes she is getting there still raw thou but we are cheering her up on other theard, just so so sad, she is a great girl, but it just shows you this kind of rollercoater,is like, its hard to heard,
sorry to hear that you are felling sore hunni, not long tell scan, just keep thinking why you are doing this, the pain could be you follies growing, 

welcome  mammamia......sugar is right every 1 is diff, mine i start sniffing on 18th june, then injecting for stimms on the 14 july, and still sniffing, then on the 25th july ec, and hopfully by the 30th july pupo....so all in all about 6 weeks.....

hi jo, hi hanna, hi flygirl, hi eveyone else, xxxxx hope your all ok,


----------



## josjourney

Evening lovely ladies ,
*Claire* hi sweetie did you get anything orange  hows your weekend going? glad dp home and you get lots of  . Thankyou for words of comfort hun feel so anxious about scan just   all is ok, it is such a rollercoaster you get over one hurdle then another is just behind biting you on the bum. My dp cant get day off so mum and dad taking me monday i will let you know how it goes. I hope you are ok  xx
*Hanna*, hope you are ok sweetie been thinking of you today, claire is right stay positive hun you got 7 and still going with stimms so sure it will be ok. When is your next scan hun? im sending you lots of   and big   xx
*Sugar,* Hi hunni, i know what you mean the novality wears off pretty quick... my injections was fine first few days now very sore and i dont look forward to them at all. Im doing them in my tummy have you tried that? i try and drink milk im having shakes or smoothies and plenty of water, im glad you said you get tired i am like that all the time. Thankyou for thinking of me will let you know how i get on monday   xx
Welcome *mummamia* like the girls said we are all different hunni, some do pill for couple of months, or go straight to sniffing, with me i dr for 10 days then stimms for 12 days i am on day 6 of stimming so far scans next week, i wish you all the best for your operation hun and goodluck with tx   xx
*Stacey* hope you ok sweetie thinking of you  xx
*Christina* hows the sickness now hun, hope it is getting a little better  xx
Big  to all you other lovelys and hope you are all ok   xx
AFM... worked today got in at 5.30 very tired and sore today. Working tmr too then off monday for scan, im better at work the minute i get in my car i switch off till im home so it makes my days go quickly. Injection was a little better tonight my dp had an idea of sitting forward so im less tense and it didnt sting so be doing that again  Thankyou all for your kind posts and thinking of me, i will let you all know how i get on with scan xxxx


----------



## Hannushka

Hi ladies,
Thanks for your comments. Next scan is monday. It's just that I'm not feeling nothing down there, nothing at all... and I should be having more pains than normal due to the endometriomas...
Trying to stay positive but it's hard...
Jo   Glad your jab went better yesterday. Good luck for your scan tomorrow   
Sugarpie- My thighs got really bruised too. It's hard cause there's lots of little veins there and when you hit them, thats when the bruising gets really bad. I'm now jabbing belly instead, not bruising quite that bad xxx
Mummamia- Welcome! You got few answers already but yeah, it depends what protocol they put you on. I started by pill 20 april, moved to sniffs 21st may and am now stimming, was due EC monday but slow response so booked in for wednesday now. You probably need time off for scans and stuff, I usully take like couple of hours for those as my clinic not so far, then of course you need EC &ET and possibly time in between and I'm taking a day or 2 after ET.
I opted for telling my work, but not sure if it would've been better not to. By law they don't have to pay you sick for ivf related sickness, apart from after ET cause then you are considered PUPO.
GP's can be quite good and sign you off sick for stress/gyneo procedure instead which is when they have to pay you. I think that would've been a better option, as now I'm using a lot of holidays for this xx
Claire- How are you? Almost there, you are   Ready to start? xx
Stacey- How are you pupo lady?  coming your way xx
muchlovetogive- How are you doing, hun? xx
Sarah- Hope you are well too... Don't be nervous, it'll be fine once it starts  xx
EEEK  , look at the time!!! I gotta run to work now...
Hope the rest of you I havent mentioned are all good too 
xxxxxxxxxxx
Hanna


----------



## dinkydott

goodmorning hanna,   for your scan tommorrow and that the extra jabbing has paid of.....  im ready for next sat, all good to go, iv been ready like forever ...just want to get going, going to do a adsa shop on monday, adding lots of fruit veg, and organic meats into the list, going to be a bit more healthy from now on, while im on tx  ,but nothing to ott

morning jo, glad work is keeping your mind of things, all good hunni, ooooh not long tell tomorrow,what time you got to go,    you have lots of follies and good lining, im sure it will be fab, 
iv not been shoping yet, today is the day, dp wanted to chill yesterday, so we are off out today, then cineworld for a film, hangover 2.....we have not not dp ds today, he is on holiday in spain, with the prengant witch....sorry still very bitter about that,
ooooh and good advice about leaning 4ward, i will keep that in mind sweeti, and if its not hurting you or stinging thats great for you, 

hi every1 else.....

flygirl hunni how are you, not seen much off you, hope your ok hunni,xxx


----------



## amj2906

Hi all! I'm a few days behind and typing on phone so may struggle to catch up on personals today. 
Hanna, I really feel for you. You must have been so disappointed on Friday but fingers crossedthat the follies continue  to grow. Good luck for tomorrow. 
Stacey - excellent news about your ET going so well. Hope you're resting and feeling ok. 
Good to hear jabbing is getting better Jo but boo for the side-effects.
Welcome mammamia and hello Claire, sugarpie & muchlove. 

I'm in Brighton having a lovely weekend with my hubbie. Did lots of walking (and eating) yesterday and great to just have some 'time out' together. I've been suffering with really bad period pains since Friday. They were bit better yesterday and I tried not to let on to DH because didn't want to spoil weekend and have him worrying. Hope today is last day of pains. 

Take care all xxx


----------



## josjourney

Hi girls ,
*Claire* thankyou sweetie , scan is 2 o clock tmr put mind at rest then ... ive had twinges and heavy feeling all day today so just   it is good sign staying  . I cant believe you start sat hunny how fantastic is that  been a long journey for you but you are there now, good idea get stocked up little squirrel  bless ya. Enjoy pics tonight with dh, you made me  with that ex comment so funny.  xx
*Hanna*, i hope all goes ok tmr sweetie i will be thinking of you    that these last few jabs got them bigger hun  xx
*Amj* Sorry you are getting pains hun glad tho they less today for you must be grim. Hope you are enjoying brighton nice sea air to chill lovely. When do you go for scan hun? seems we all start different times in cycle and do different things with tx crazy so many ways... hope pain is less today hunni  xx
*Stacey,* hope you are well sweetie and getting lots of pampering  xx
To all you other lovely ladies i hope you are all well.  xx
AFM... worked today was fine though not as busy today, scan tmr so    all is well... getting ready to do injection, i didnt sleep very well last night i was awake most of it so im soooo tired today, dinner and bed for me i think  hope all of us are well tonight   xxx


----------



## SWEET73

HI EVERYONE!!    

PROSTAP INJECTION ON MONDAY JUST PASSED! FEEL FAT PUT ON A FEW POUNDS I THINK DONT KNOW HOW?? 
FEELING TIRED ALOT?  WEEPY    AND FEELING VERY HOT AT TIMES! NOT GOOD!! 
RAN OUT OF ROYAL JELLY CAPSULES TODAY SO HAD TO BUY MORE BACK TO HOSPITAL ON THE 23RD TO PICK UP INJECTIONS!  

HOPE EVERYONE IS WELL


----------



## josjourney

Hello lovely 's   ,
*Sweet,* hi hunni i think the side effects are similar whichever tx we are on hun, i am the same weepy, and sooo tired not great  good luck with starting injections my side effects have improved since starting those so  you feel better too hunni 
*Hanna*, how did you get on today hun? i hope you are ok and extra injections did their work been thinking of you 
*Claire* did you go shopping? not long now sweetie  
AFM, scan went very well dr happy with my stage at the moment said im right where i should be at this time. I have 18 follies in total, 2 are very very big and she feels they are not going to hold an egg as way bigger then the rest, i have 6-7 at right size now and the rest slightly smaller, so no change to drugs at present re scan weds then friday and all going well on target for ec monday 20th june... just     the little ones catch up ok, i will sleep well tonight i am exhausted, belly plump pains today but all normal she said.... lining was very good too.
I hope everyone else ok sorry for me post just so relieved going to have a soak, dinner then early night.
Love to all jo xx


----------



## dinkydott

hi ladys.....thats fab new on your follies....nd still growing, not long tell ec....errrrkkkk going fast now. 
       for you hunni,
yes went shopping yesterday got a fw tops and a pink and orange skirt for ec...also a orange candle it smells lovely....we went to see hangover 2 also that was funny... yes 4 days togo for me....


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies

I hope that you are all well.

Josjourney:  That is great news.     You must be very relieved.  Hopefully all will be well on Wed and Fri and then EC on MOnday.  Not long now at all.  Unfortunately I can't scan on my tummy as I have an ileostomy and too many adhesions so they were worried about the medication reaching the right layer of skin or blood or something!  Alternating thighs now which is helping a bit.  How long have you been stimming for?

Hannushka:  How did you get on today with your scan?  Hoping that all went well and that there was a wee growth spurt in the follies.    I hit a vein yesterday in my thigh and the bruise is quite impressive!  There was also a good bit of blood afterwards!   

I am feeling strangely positive about everything today.  Have a deep dull pain in my rear end.  Like pressure.  Does anyone else get this?  Bit worried as the initial bloating hasn't got any worse and not getting too many side effects.  Tired and pains now and then but that is about it.  Would this mean that it is not working?

Thanks

xx


----------



## josjourney

*Claire* hi hunni, glad you got your bits you was after and you had a nice time at pics last night I have read somewhere or been told by someone dont know which now  that rose quartz brings you good luck in fertility. When i graduated my mim and dad got me a braclet all with rose quartz srones so wore that today going to be my lucky charm now  yes im counting down with you sweetie  xx
Hi *sugar,* thankyou hunni, yes like a weight been lifted today till next scan  one heck off a roller coaster  im on day 8 of stimming i stop all being well this friday   i was getting twinges then they stopped but from sunday day 7 and today i really feel bloated and walking up and down stairs feel uncomfy now, i was the same thought wasnt working or had stopped as didnt feel much for a while but i think you are just getting used to it maybe..... love your pma best way to go hun when is your scan? you will feel better after knowing stuff is happening. yes me too it pain and dull ache in behind  oh the joys   yes best to do in thigh then hun you been through it love im keeping   and   all is working well hun it sure sounds that way. Hope no blood tonight with injection   xx
Big hi to all you other lovelys tonight   xxx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi Josjourney

I can imagine.  Hope that I also feel like that after scan on Wed.  It is at 8am!   I am injecting first thing in the morning so I guess that I should just take the injections as normal on Wed morning before the scan?  Just hope that something is happening, but not too much as I am at high risk of OHSS!  can never please me!   Perhaps this is my calm before the storm.  I am only on day 6 at the moment.  I am so relieved that you are also getting the ache.  Thought it was just me. Not agony but achey and feel it when sit or get up.  Thanks for your support.  All the ladies on here are so lovely and it helps to chat to people who are going through it all.     

xx


----------



## Hannushka

Hi ladies,
Just a quick update as I'm surper tired today...
Had my scan today and have 10 follies from 18mm-23mm so am ready for EC . That silly nurse last time said they wouldnt grow in time apart from the 7 she counted, but they did, and on top of that there are 14 & 15mm ones and 10 smaller ones so 22 in total :O
Taking my trigger shot in half an hour and  going straight to bed...
Sorry no personals today, am so darn tired today!!
Wish you all    
Hanna


----------



## kizzywizzypink

Sorry i've been away for a while girls it all just got too much for me this time round! But having EC on weds and ET on sat so after DRing for ages everything else is happening really fast lol x


----------



## Flygirl77

hanna and kizzy 
fantastic news  hanna told you they would grow over wkwnd good luck with trigger shot feels weird not having anything else to take once youve done that

   for you both that theres lots of fab eggs waiting to be collected

sending you both loads of luv
luv c xx


----------



## josjourney

That is great news *hanna *  im so glad the extra stimms did their thing and you are go go go now sweetie  goodluck with injection tonight im so excited for you,   they retrieve lots of lovely eggs  be thinking of you xx
*Kizzy*, hi hun, wishing you lots of   for ec weds, i hope you get lots of lovely eggs sweetie  be thinking of you xx
*Sugar*, good luck weds with scan   they are growing nicely for you sweetie,im sure all is ok   i was told i had to take my injection at night so didn't effect me when going to scan, so i would take injection if they didn't say not too. It is so nice to get support on here, we are all going through the same journey and it is so nice to come on here and get answers to worries and know that we are all feeling the same anxietys.  be thinking of you weds least it is early in the day put your mind at rest not long to go now  xx
*Christina* how are you hun? i hope you are doing well and sickness is improving i keep thinking of you. Are you still off work? when do you go for scan hunni? look at me so many questions  i hope you are resting and enjoying every minute sweetie  xx
Im off to bed now work tmr  goodnight lovelys chat tmr  xxxx


----------



## dinkydott

good morning ladys....

jo that braclet sounds lovely. yes i think pink also is a colour, so thats fab you got that, great idea for a lucky charm....

jo 3 days to go... 

hanna that is such good news, see after all that.    ....when is your ec,
iv got to go bus is pulling up at my stop.xxxx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hiya

Hanna:  That is great news.  Congratulations.  Woo hoo!!       

Kizzywizzypink:  Good luck with it all.  Hope that Ec and et go well.

Josjourney:  Thanks.  Bit nervous but I can't change anything so hoping that all is as it should be.  How are you feeling?  Not too long now for you.

xx


----------



## josjourney

Hello lovely ladies ,
*Claire* hi sweetie, yes i love my bracelet and i forgot i had it so it is with me everyday now  i know 3 days for you so excited for you huni   , you will be fine and im here to hold your hand as you go as is everyone else on here such a great support  xx
*Sugar* hi sweetie, i know how you feel i didnt sleep the night before and was convinced they would tell me i didnt have anything there, but it was all ok just like you will be tmr sweetie   and all will be fine. Best of luck tmr let us know how you get on i will be thinking of you  xx
*Hanna* how are you lovely? when is ec booked for? i hope you are ok sending lots of   and   all goes well for you and you get some lovely eggies.  xx
*Kizzy* goodluck tmr hun with ec   you get lovely eggs and all goes to plan hunni    xx
*Amj* i hope the pains have settled now hun and you feel a bit better  xx
Hope everyone else on here are well and tx going well  thinking of you all xxx
AFM.... i am so bloated it was a struggle today at work i was so tired and getting up and down off the floor was fun i feel like a pregnant duck im sure im waddling   i have my scan tmr to check how follies are doing and if anymore there but mainly want my smaller ones to be catching up with the others now. Im going from work as appt is 3.30 so will let you know how i get on in evening.   all is well and they are still growing.... promise claire no thoughts of them dropping off anymore 
Love to all chat soon xxxxx


----------



## dinkydott

goodmorning girls.....

jo.  thankyou,   i no you will be there for me, a big good luck for your scan today, will be thinking about you, and waiting for your post,    the others have court up, and you get some idea when ec will be.....and glad you have no more thoughts on them falling off.... 

morning every1 else....how are you all.....

i had acu yesterday afternoon, i went in feeling good, but after i came out feeling really low and down, , not sure why, has any 1 else who has acu felt like that, last week i came out really positive, but this week, if im going to be like that all the time i dont want to go.... 

so i no i keep on but im excited......2days to go dr is just round the coner i can see the hill now.


----------



## dmhw5677

Hey girlies... Glad to hear everyone is keeping positive and with such good news stories... 

We have just had all our paperwork throught the post. Our info evening is on 29th June.. I know i've still got ages to go but i'm really excited about it all...

Have a wonderful day

Jess xxx


----------



## x-stacey-x

Hello ladies  

Sorry I've been awol for a bit. You're a   bunch on here so I don't think I'm going to be able to catch up   I will try to read back a bit though

Hope you're all doing well whatever stage of tx you're at   Sending you all lots of   & even more   

I am at 7dp3dt 7 days to go & I'm going a bit   I'd really like to test earlier i.e. Sunday as it's Father's Day & DH is running a half marathon. What a lovely gift to give him either before he runs or when he's finished BUT if I do get a BFP would it show up by then as it will be 3 days early? If it does say BFP could that be a false reading & it actually turns out to be a BFN on test day? It's a mine field, I've no idea what to do & I'm thinking maybe to just wait but it's so hard


----------



## Flygirl77

Hey ladies 

Stacey dont do it!!!!!lol I know the wait is torture but its a test date for a reason. I'd try and resist what if you get a bfn and then you retest and get a bfp you will have put yourself thru all that upset for nothing. Be strong chick  How have you been feeling? Taking it easy I hope xx

Jess fab news youre nearly there 

Hanna and Kizzy hope ec went well for you today and you got lots of quality embies now they just need to get jiggy in the dish  

Jo im doing great thanx. I feel ok sickness comes and goes and I need to eat every few hours or I feel my blood sugar dip really quickly. I am constantly tired also and at the moment I can sleep for scotland!!! It just as well I dont need to go to work I dont know how I would cope lol

Sugarpie how did you get on today?

Hope everyone else is going good and sorry if I missed anyone out

     luv c xx


----------



## dinkydott

hi ya.....

flygirl glad your ok  

dmhw....yay for getting paper throu, not long now hunni,

stacey what have i told you on other thread.dont do it, a girl i speak to on here did it early and got a bfp she did it a day later and got a bfn.....she is due to take it again today, not heard any thing yet but iv just log on, i can put you intouch with her, so she can tell you how it done her head in, its a mind field hunni, please dont do it its not a propper reading, 

jo i hoe you got on ok.....


----------



## kizzywizzypink

Hi ladies

Well we got 12 eggs today    fingers crossed they get jiggy with it tonight lol x


----------



## josjourney

Hi lovelys 
*Claire* hello lovely , i know 2 days for you now     i am so excited for you and i will have packed up work friday so am at the end of the keyboard if you need me  as for acc... no idea sweetie why you felt like that ive never had it so cant give you any advice, maybe you was tense or stressed i dont know hun hanna may know i think she goes. I hope you are well hun  xx
*Sugar* i hope scan went well today huni  let me know how you got on xx
*Hanna and kizzy* i hope ec went well today and you got some nice eggeies, and the   are doing their thing tonight making lovely embies    xx
Stacey, dont do it hun i would wait they say you really shouldnt do it before otd so try and do things to take mind off it i know that is hard sweetie  goodluck to dh sunday in marathon xx
*Jess* glad your bookwork come hunni all go now and not long to wait  xx
*Christina*, hi hunni glad you doing well , yes nice you are off hun you can keep resting so pleased to hear all is going well  xx
AFM.... scan today went really well i have now got 20 follies and 12 are great size rest still can catch up, last scan friday, EC booked for monday 7am, ET booked for thursday. I feel very bloated and so tired back ache today too but all in a good cause so i dont mind  im working half day tmr then thats it till after ec and et and then be having 2ww off. Really need to stop work now i think im ready for rest. I hope everyone else is well that i didnt mention love jo xxxx


----------



## dinkydott

hi lovely......

jooooo yay thats great....every thing going well, omg ec monday and et thursday, thing are happing fast now, on thursday you will be pupo....that is so great, 
as for being on the end of the pc...thanks hunni.....and me for you.....we can be    together.....
im feeling better now, not sure what was going on,   its prob just the build up of the dr starting.....but stright after acupunture

yay kizzy that fab,    for your little ems tonight....

hanna....hope your ok thinking of you......


----------



## josjourney

Hi* claire,* yes i know so quick and cant believe it after all we have been through we are here. Not counting weeks now sweetie days for you  yes def be   together hun and i will be  every step of the way and keeping those  vibes happening... Yes maybe anxious as dr stating and so near but glad you are better today hun  xx


----------



## dinkydott

i no jo seems only weeks ago we met on here but infact months....i no its days for me, but look at you.....so close to your dream....  for you every step of the way....


----------



## josjourney

Claire thankyou hun   xx
Hanna, hope you ok sweetie  
Sugar, hope all went well today too hun


----------



## Hannushka

Hi ladies  !!! 
Kizzy- Fantastic news, hun    Best of luck for your call tomorrow!!
Jo- your EC coming up, just around the corner, hun xxx  
Claire- It did happen to me once, I don't think it's the acupuncture itself, it's the fact it really relaxes you and maybe sort of 'poured' all your blocked emotions out at once xx Hope you are feeling better, hun xx
Christine-  Thanks for all your support and pm's they have kept me positive. Hope you don't get too bad sickness. I'm soooo happy for you, hope I'll be there soon too xx
Jess- Great news, you got your paperwork... Not long now! Time will fly, promise! xx
Everyone else- Hope you are well, here's some   to those who need it &   to us all, well, I'm sure we all love the  too... 
*AFM* I'm super sore. But super happy! 16 eggs collected!!! And dh's sample was apparently top notch too so feeling rathere positive  . They didn't say whether all the eggs were mature, I doubt as monday 10 follies were biggish size and the rest smaller, so I expect less usable eggs, but still very very happy! Apparently the lab person just put his thumbs up and said excellent, all looking really good 
The doc came to tell me she had accidentally drained my endometriomas too as they look like follies, and now had to give me weeks worth of antibiotics to prevent infection.
So now the painful wait for the call tomorrow  Dh is now enjoying his well deserved whiskey after his ordeal, which I allow him  He came to tell me he has made up his mind and we'll put 2 in (he's been adamant we only put 1 until now) but I think the reality has hit him that nothing is certain. He didn't even realise there was a possibility that they won't fertilize and looked rather shocked when the nurse explained it could happen. He's sure they will as after all I was once pregnant with his child naturally and lost it, so he is sure they 'like each other' his  and my . If any of you are on the other thread with me, yes, I copied and pasted my AFM, as feeling rather sore and want to get back to bed 
Right, I'm off to play with the pessaries  not looking forward to that really 
xxxxxxxx
Hanna


----------



## josjourney

Hanna, that is fantastic news hunni im so happy for you and dh... 16 wow that is a bumper crop  now       get jiggy tonight with your eggies and you get good reults tmr      well done hanna get an early night and hope tmr you are not as sore sweetie xxx


----------



## amj2906

Evening ladies! 
So much going on for everyone now isn't there. We're all at slightly different stages but all reaching significant milestones. 

Hanna - I'm so pleased for you. After the stress last week to get 16 eggs is fantastic news - and good   too.   that you get a good call tomorrow from the clinic.
And Well Done to Kizzy too - 12 eggs doing their thing tonight - how exciting - hope you also get a good call tomorrow. 
And Jo you've had good news today too. A few more days rest and you'll be good to go for EC. 
Claire, sorry to hear you felt down after acupuncture today. Don't give up, I'm sure it will be OK next time. Your so close to getting started now  
Try and be patient Stacey and hold off till OTD. 
Flygirl - good to hear from you

Today was my baseline/DR scan and all was good. She was a bit vague about my womb lining and was saying "everyone is different but it's OK" - didn't sound great but I'll try not to read too much into it. At the end of the day she was happy to start stimming and gave me my first jab. I did have a headache for a few hours but otherwise all fine. 

Sleep well everyone 
x


----------



## josjourney

*amj* that is great news hun starting stimms now   you dont get too many side effects from them. Hope you dont suffer too much with headaches, drink plenty of fluids 
Morning to all you other lovelys , im up early again  so may as well start get myself ready for work... last day now untill after all tx done and embies back in  . I need to be resting now as so tired and bloated and big day monday if all goes well friday with final scan  sending you all       and    enjoy your day xxxxx


----------



## Hannushka

Just had my call...
9 have fertilized, which is what I expected as 10 of the follies were decent size on my scan before ec...
Very happy, now waiting till saturday to see whether we do the transfer then or on monday  
EEEK!


----------



## kizzywizzypink

Well hannushka thats brill, 8 of mine have fertilised and also waiting to see if sat or mon   You still feeling sore hun? We can compare twinges after lol


----------



## amj2906

Hanna & Kizzy - great news - well done!!


----------



## Flygirl77

hanna and Kizzy fantastic news    

keeping everything crossed that they stay strong
im so excited for you both  

luv c xx


----------



## josjourney

well done *hanna* and* kizzy* that is great news. im keeping everyting crossed that they continue to do well so exciting. And sat or monday the big day yaah        xxx


----------



## Hannushka

Hey 
Kizzy- I am pretty sore and my thigh is swollen and sore as they but anti sickness med in my thigh whendoing the EC. It's strange, it feels like there's this lump there under the skin, the size of my palm...  
xxxxxxxxxx
Hanna


----------



## dinkydott

afernoon my lovelys......

sorry only just got on. been a busy day......

hanna yay for ec.....even more yay for phone call thats brill......  for you for et keep use posted ,..........re acupunture oh glad it happen to some1 else i thought i was going a bit  ......horrible feeing.....but you could be right all me negitive coming out.....hope there al gone, i will no next app,

kizzy yay for your phone call to hunni,   also for you, let use no,  

jo hi yay your last day at work today, how ya feeling, onemre scan to go..... 

hi fly girl...... howsou, have you gone back to work, grounded, or you having the time off.....   

hi every1 else.....

afm, oh what a day...been along one, also tomorrow here my busy days.....every1 wants there house cleaned for the weekend......i did do a bi of shopping thou after and dp is byng me a smothie maker as part of my birthday present.....not tell 26th but i wanted it now, so i went and got it today....one way of getingmy 5 a day in fruit nd veg, also going to add 3 teaspoons of protein mix and half pint of milk to every1 i make, also oats.....mmmmm.....cant wait to get going on them looking 4ard to them.....yummy.....

girls i heard that after your ec and et drink  smothies made up of 4 oranges and some watercress.....its good for fertility at that time inour tx.....


----------



## sugarpielaura

HI ladies

Sorry that I didn't get a chance to post yesterday.  I was at a school show and got home after midnight.

Kizzy:  Fab news.  8 fertilised.  You are well on your way.     

Hanna:  9 fertilised.  Musg     to you too.  All very exciting.

Josjourney:  That is great about the 20 follies.    We seem to be in sync.  I also have another scan tomorrow and hoping for ec on Monday.  I dodn't have as many follies as you but they seemed pleased enough so I hope that I have enough.  I have 5 large follies on right and 4 on left so 9 in total.  All over 12mm.  She said that there were also lots at 8-10 but that she wouldn't count them yet.  Hope it is enough.  Lining was 11.7.  Nurse said to be over 6 ideally so hope that it's not too much over.  See what they say tomorrow I guess.

Good luck everyone

xx


----------



## josjourney

Morning ladies ,
*Hanna and kizzy* i hope you both ok and not too sore today get some rest and big day tmr or monday    xx
*Sugar,* hiya hun, yes we are the same timings now by the looks of it  goodluck today with scan hun, wow you got a nice crop of follies there and good size too, some of mine at first scan was still too small to count, at good size i have 12, im happy with one or two thats all it takes. Me too ec monday all going well with scan today, it is finally hitting me now i was an emotional wreck yest. We can compare twinges now and great to have someone at the same time  im going to ask today about lining she tells me it is good but would be nice to know measurements. Also she didnt say all the follie sizes last scan so will ask today going to make a list  let us know how you get on today sweetie enjoy your day  xx
*Claire* one more sleep for you girl  i bet you are so excited, you got smoothie maker too they are lush, i have all the fruits strawberry, rasp, bannana ect, but will be getting oranges and watercress with my shopping thanks for tip sweetie. Dont be working too hard today i will let you know how scan goes later and if we are still on target for ec monday    xx
I hope all you other lovelys are well today  xx
afm... scan later today so   all is still on target for ec monday  been awake since 5am  crazy chick.... had an emotional day yest very tearful but ok today think it just hit me how close we are and that this week coming is going to be the hardest week of our lives emotionally. I will post later let you know how we get on today. Enjoy your day everyone  xxx


----------



## dinkydott

good morning girls.....

 are jo im sorry to hear you was tearfull yesterday, the biggest ride is coming and you are going to feel like that, but glad your ok today.....god sweeti you was up early,  ......bet its excitment and nervose, you have fininshed work now? good luck for today hunni, will be thinking of you, i got a long day today wont behome tell 7, iv got my net book with me, so cant check later on my way home on bus   

sugar, good luck to for today, will be thinking of you to,


----------



## josjourney

Thankyou claire   yes off work now till after 2ww so think that may have set me off im fine today tho just get scan out the way then lunch with mum and dad going to stay with them till dp home tonight. I will check in later to let you know what they say hunni, hope you have a good day   xx
Sugar, goodluck today hun   xx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies

Josjourney:  Sorry that you had emotional day.  Hope that you are feeling better today.  All the best for today.  let us know how you get on.     Be good to have someone at the same point as well.

Thanks Claire.  Hope all is well with you.  

I had my scan first thing this morning.  12 follies on left all over 12mm but 7 juicy ones at 13-16mm.  8 on right all over 12mm with 5 juicy ones 13-17mm.  Prob only the juicy ones that they will get anything good from.  Seemed happy enough.  They will phone me this afternoon with my blood results and whether ec will be Mon or Tues.  So another couple days of injections and then that should be me (hopefully).  Lining was 10.1 so happy with that too.  Scan was bit uncomfortable today.  My ovaries are very close together now!  Mentioned the constant sicky feeling and the peeing situation (not got the same flow that I would normally have) but everything is just looking for space.  No signs OHSS so that's good too.  Fingers crossed.

xx


----------



## kizzywizzypink

Oh gosh having ET tomorrow hoiw exciting    carnt believe its finally come round again, Thanks for being there girls


----------



## josjourney

sugar, fantastic news hunni they sound all great sizes aswell,well done bet you are relieved  hope you get phone call soon and get def ec date,   so is the peeing problem due to lack of room as ive had same last few days and not able to eat as much?
Kizzy, yaah fantastic news welldone embies now going to their new home to snuggle in hunni, be thinking of you tmr  
Claire, hope you didnt get too wet todayhunni,  what a grim day for weather but yaah you start sniffing tmr so it doesnt matter  xx
Hanna, hope you ok sweeetie and you get call soon 
I hope everyone else ok tonight weekend is here yippee 
AFM, scan went very well dr happy all good sizes some smaller but majority between 12mm and 20mm think i had 2 at 24mm. I do my trigger injection sat night at 8pm then EC monday 8am  
and no drugs sunday i get a free day  yaahhhh. Im so excited and emotional and my head is buzzing i just feel this is the best gift i could ever have. Thankyou all for your support and being there with kind words and support you are all truly amazing ladies.    xxxx


----------



## amj2906

Fingers crossed for tomorrow kizzy!! 
Sounds like all is progressing well for you sugar. Good that they've confirmed the nausea isn't OHSS related. Not long now  
Jo - no more work for weeks! I'm so jealous. Great to hear that your scan went well. It is OK to have a good cry during all this, not only is there a massive emotional strain, there's all the physical stuff going on too. 
Claire - hope you get to rest tomorrow to make up for your busy day today - and enjoy lots of nutritious smoothies! I've been having protein shakes for the past few days, they're not very nice so I think you'll make something much better with your machine. 

Hubby and I made it a team effort last night for my first jab. It would have been quite funny to be a fly on the wall watching us doing everything really slowly and carefully and double checking the instructions at every stage. It didn't hurt and no bruise so far. The immediate fuzzy head was reassuring because I knew it had gone in. I'm feeling OK in the mornings, better than I did when DR, but I do find I get headaches in the afternoon when the energy starts to go. Those of you who've already done your stimming - when did you start to feel the effect on your tum (i.e. twinges, bloating etc)? 

Oh, and DH got a new job today after 8 months of unemployment. It's probably just a short term fix but it's still positive news just when we need it! A good sign I think   Shame he's on a booze ban so we'll have to have a toast with Becks Blue! 

Happy weekends girls x


----------



## dinkydott

afternoon my lovelys......

JO that is fab new, you have lots of good sizes there hunni,and yay for drug free sunday, a good day to chill out if you can, ready for ec on monday.....im here if you need me,      for you......well hunni its nearly sat and im excited and sick think because of the nervers....i bet i wont get a wink of sleep tonight, i will be up with the bottle infront of me waiting for around 7ish, what time did you do it.....

kizzy yay for et tomorrow....not long now, how you feeling,    for your ems.....

amj....yes thous protein shakes are horrid, thats why i got the smothie maker, i could not see me getting the whey down me other wise, i cant even tast the protien powder in them.....get one they will def help you, and get the 5 a day you need to,  as for tomorrow no relaxing hunni, i will prob be awake most of tonight, i start dr tomorrow, then i got to see a client tomorow afternoon, she want her house cleaned so going round for a little chat, what have you planed,yay for your dh new job,bless him.....becks blue is not to bad is it....i drink that when i really fancey a beer, shame my dp does not think the same.....  with your injections, you will soon get the handg of it, lol coming from some1 whos not even done it....


----------



## josjourney

*Amj,* well done on first jab hun, i bet you and dh was so bless and funny.I think it took 3 injections then i had twinges in my ovaries it felt like they was waking up like a flutter. I got bloated feeling after first week and now i am very bloated and so ready to have them taken out now. When i eat i can only eat small portions now aswell. It is strange as some days i would feel lots of twinges and other times not anything then i would panic and think ive lost them.... but claire told me off for thinking silly thoughts so i stopped that one  It has made me very tired come the afternoon i get very uncomfortable and so tired just want to rest but it is all manageable hun, and you may be fine and get no side effects or very little. On a very big plus side when i reduced synarel and started injections because it is a natural hormone it balances out the side effects i had sniffing so within days i was so much better and i felt more like my old self again. You will be fine sweetie so pleased you are at this stage it is great news xx


----------



## josjourney

Hi claire, i must have been typing as you posted hun   i know so pleased it was all good today and cant believe monday is ec hun. Im so excited for you starting tmr sweetie im also here to help you just a keyboard away    i did mine at 7 as i was up and about then as long as it is 12 hours apart is fine i think. It took about three sprays to prime bottle and keep a note of how many sprays you done hun as 60 in my bottle and you dont want to run out and be spraying just air. Let me know how you get on tmr hun be thinking of you xx


----------



## dinkydott

are jo.thanks.....re the notes, they gave me a chart to fill in as i go, infact you just reminded me, i better find it....i will prob do 7 and 7....but will have to set my alam at weekends.....


----------



## josjourney

*Claire,*Goodluck with start of treatment tmr hun, grim i know at weekends setting alarms but   for the start. Im  i get up early any day  yes read through paperwork tonight but you will be just fine  xx


----------



## dinkydott

good morning my lovelys...

hope your all well......     for you all

kizzy thinking of you today....   

well girls that it i have start tx.....yay                   

im not excited muchly......


----------



## josjourney

Morning girls ,
*Claire * yah first spray done       well done hun very excited for you xx
Kizzy good luck today hun   xx
Sending lots of      to us all today xxx


----------



## Hannushka

Omg, the time has flown!
Oh, Good morning all  
Claire- Yay, you are sniffing now! Exciting stuff. You are in da game, baby  
Kizzy- Best of luck today hunnie   
Jo- ec monday? Exciting, we are all so so close now     
Amj- How's jabbing going, hun? Maybe this is your lucky year, new job for OH, you     be a mum-to-be    
Sugarpie-    for your juicy follies, hun xx
afm-  I've just had the call; all 9 have divided and 2 standing out as top quality so having them transfered in TODAY!!  I'll be pupo today! PUPO! And the 2ww starts... This sure has been a journey, so please think of me today, ladies. It'll all happen at 1.15
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
Hanna


----------



## josjourney

*Hanna*, so happy for you hun how exciting PUPO today     that is fantastic news hun. You go get those little embies and they can snuggle now in their mummy . I sure will be thinking of you hun and sending lots of     all will be fine. And we will be with you through the 2ww supporting each other as we go. Let us know what it was like hun and how you get on. Sending you big  xxxx
*Sugar* did you hear from clinic about bloods? hope you ok sweetie  xx
Kizzy good luck for today too hun, big day for lots of you today i will be thinking of you all xxxx


----------



## dinkydott

yay hanna thats fab news will be thinking of you, 

thanks jo,  hows you today, oooh your drug free day tomorrow....


----------



## josjourney

Hi *claire*, yes no drugs tmr that sounds sooo wrong  i fancied pork strips roast dinner so been out to get that for tonight, going to see my dad later for fathers day as he fishing tmr. Trigger jab tonight at 8pm and last sniff...... How long before your first scan hun? Hope your head been ok today and taste wasnt too grim  xxxx


----------



## dinkydott

hi jo yummy that sounds nice, lol your dad fishing tomorrow, o well saves taking him out, im ok i think, my eyes felt heavey this morning, and went back to bed for 3hrs, out like a light, going to see how i am after tonights 1....i didnt taste much, i had a smothie not long after just incase i got a taste, wont tonight to see if i can taste any thing, my baseline is on the 12 july, so 3 weeks of sniffing .......hunni got luck with your shot tonight,


----------



## Hannushka

Hi ladies,
I'm back, well, been back for a while but went straight to sleep.
Willie & Wonka (hubby named them   ) are now snuggled in their new home, and I pray they will stick in there nicely.
It was ok. We took a tube to London Bridge, saved the hassle of parking or paying £100 both ways for a cab. I started drinking water as I left home as you have to go in with a full bladder, but by the time we got to Waterloo, I was bursting, so I said to hubby I gotta go and then start drinking again...
That I did, but by the time we got there, I felt like going again! He said 'don't be silly, u gotta hold it now' He had told me about this lady there when he gave his sample who couldn't hold it any longer and had to sign this form that she has decided to empty her bladder regardless of doc saying she shouldn't.
So I held it ang got to the room, the doc explained everything and then I had to go on the stretch. He got his instruments ready and I suddenly stood up 'I'm gonna wee on you' I said   
It was like a panic attack, I had pins and needles in my feet and I was sure I can't hold it. He checked with the ultra sound system and he said my bladder isn't even that full, so it must be just a panic, so I got back on the stretch and then it was done, in just few minutes.
I could see them go in there from the screen. DH didn't wanna be there and I don't think I would've been comfortable with him there anyway. It just isn't the nicest thing have your hubby watch another man putting all sorts of things in your private bits  
So it really is very painless. Just make sure you don't over-fill your bladder, or start drinking too early like I did. The procedure is pretty painless, just a bit uncomfortable, but then, in this journey, we are used to uncomfortable feelings, eh?
Hope you are all good!
Jo-you must be looking forward to your drug free day xxx
Hanna


----------



## josjourney

*Hanna* morning hunni that is great news now willie and wonka hold on, snuggle in to your new home, dont over do anyting just rest hanna im so happy for you making me cry x     for you sweetie. Thankyou so much for that info on et really helped and made me   you are so funny that will be me, i cant wait if i need a wee i have to go  yes drug free day today and joeys awake at 4.30!!!!!! trigger went fine last night seemed quite emotional yest. Enjoy your day with willie and wonka on board and rest hun     xxxx
*Claire* morning sweetie, shot was fine bit emotional yest after it.... Glad spray ok, i was very tired hun come the afternoon i just wanted to sleep, so if you need a cat nap you have one hun  3 weeks will go so quick, you are on this roller coaster now hun it goes so quick i promise you, smoothie yum im having one tonight. I know dad loves fishing i told him its your day do whatever you want, also it takes hes mind off me for while. Enjoy your day hunni    xxxx
All you other lovelys i hope you are ok thinking of you all and sending   and   to you all xxxx
AFM, no drugs today yippee  i have been awake since 4.30  going to cemetery today to have chat with my nan and grandad ready for tmr. No eating of drinking after midnight feel like a gremlin  big day tmr eggs out got to be there at 7am having a GA so wont know anything and i can catch up on sleep. Feel loads better today just keep   and sure all will be fine. Enjoy day everyone   xxxxx


----------



## Flygirl77

Morning ladies  

kizzy hope et went well and embies are snuggling in nicely for you  

Hanna lol how funny   the only thing you can think of during et is 'i need a wee' and when they say your free to go I could have won the 100m past usain bolt i was that desperate lol. Fab feeling when they are onboard tho! Now welcome to the longest 2 wks of your life lol  

Jo drug free day I felt was a bit odd! No alarms going off to remind you to take stuff I kind if felt a litte bit lost if that makes sense. But enjoy the freedom honey

Im going to make you all laugh now. For ages Ive thought Im missing out personal to a girl on here and for life of me I couldnt find her posts! I felt really rude but just thought someone was sending you guys a pm. It wasnt til the other day I realised AFM (the missing girl) meant as for me!! Now thats baby brain kicking in lol

AFM!!! Im doing good. Im going to end up the size of a house if I keep eating the way I am. I need to eat every 2/3 hrs or I feel really queasy and it seems to help

Hope all you other lovely ladies are doing well

Luv C xx


----------



## josjourney

*Christina* that is so funny     that has made me laugh so much and put a big smile on my face.  Im so glad to hear you are well hunni, you just take it easy and yes if eating helps you with feeling queasy you do it love. I know it does feel very strange not the best feeling no drugs makes me feel there is nothing more i can do to contribute feel a little redundant but im sure my tummy will be pleased of the break. Big day tmr will keep you all posted. Take care of you and little bump hun   xxxx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies

I hope that you are all well.

Kizzy:  Hope that all went well.  Sending you           

Amj:  I am glad that the injections are going well.  Still all ok?  I had bloating straight away as was on double FSH injections for 2 days.  It then kind of stopped though.  Got the odd twinge but not too much.  Think we all react quite differently.

Claire:  How are you getting on?  All still going well? 

Hannushka:   Fantastic news.  Hope Willie and Wonka are loving their new home.  Take it easy and                I am glad that the et was ok.  I am hoping that it is quick and painless (ish!)

Flygirl:     That made me laugh.  Also though because I kinda knew what it meant but couldn't exactly work it out so I was the same!!     Hope that you are well.

Josjourney:  Great scan results.  You must be very pleased and will hopefully get a good batch of eggs from those juicy follies.  I hope that you are enjoying your drug free day? How is your peeing and eating situation?  Nurse said that everything was struggling for space inside.  ALl the best for Monday.             

AFM   I have me ec tomorrow at midday!   I was to take just the one injection yesterday (Cetrotide) and not the Menopur and then the trigger shot was at 11.45pm last night.  I couldn't keep my eyes open after the shot!  I have an injection free day today (still to take the metformin today) and then in tomorrow.  yikes.....  I am able to eat a bit more now but still struggling to pee.  Really getting to me know.  I need, go and then there is almost nothing.    Hoping that it resolves itself soon.  Did anyone else have this?  No idea where all the liquid that I am drinking is going!  Anything in particular that I should take in tomorrow with me?  I am not under GA, but conscious sedation.

xx


----------



## Hannushka

Hey all  
Christine-    Well, it did take me a while to find out what the AFM stands for but I never thought it was a person  . She'd be rather busy lady as you'll find her on EVERY thread on FF   
Jo- Good luck for tomorrow, hun   xx
Sugarpie- Good luck to you as well tomorrow!   xx
Claire- How's sniffing going, you feeling ok?
Amj- Hope you are doing well too.
AFM- Can't decide whether to go to work tomorrow or rest for one more day. I'm not really that sore anymore but just thinking of the wee fellows, who might need a relaxed mummy while they are finding their way to the womb lining... Did both Zita West relaxation cd,s yesterday ; post transfer and 2ww, i think they were the same lol DD but was really sending positive thoughts to them. Found it better than the first pre-transfer one, i kept falling asleep with the first one lol
Take care all 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
Hanna


----------



## josjourney

Hi lovelys 
*Sugar*, hi hunni goodluck tmr with EC i will be thinking of you and   you get lots of juicey eggies. Im the same peeing feel im deserate to go then it is just tiny amount  TMI sorry. They told me too it was all ok so must be pressing on bladder. Goodluck tmr  xx
*Hanna*, id have day off hun, have a rest with willie and wonka and go back when you feel ready. I think we have been through so much it is good to try and relax esp now 2ww here. Hope you are well  xx
*Claire*, Hows sniffing going hunni? hope you are ok xx
AFM... as for me   enjoying a smoothie so nervous for tmr had real dragging feeling today abit like when af is due, not sure what that means hope ive not lost all my follies already. Going in tmr at 7am so wont have any hanging around at hospital go down at 8am. Will post when home if not to drowsy still as having GA which it was sedation but my consultant insisted that is the only way she would do it. Love to all thinking of you all   xxxx


----------



## dinkydott

evening my lovely......

yay hanna your pupo, hope your ok, and he wee sory made me laugh.....

sugar good luck for tomorrow sweet,   

hi jo, are bless you, hope your ok hunni, ec day tomorrow and will be thinking of you,      , 

afm, iv been ok sniffing, feel realy sleepy hou still and had a bad head last night, more water me thinks, any how had a really busy weekend so that didnt help, only just manged to get on here, but off to bed soon,


----------



## josjourney

Thankyou claire bless you,   the sniffing made me tired too i could barely keep awake.... Get a nice early night sweetie, i will let you know how we get on tmr xxxx


----------



## kizzywizzypink

Hi girls 

Hanna congrats on willie and wonka    lets    there snuggling in nicely

Jo good luck for tmr hunni   

claire rest as much as you can, i was always tired lol

Hi every one else, hope your all ok   

Afm i'm the same as hanna got 2 little embies onboard, not having a great time tho cos as well as the pesserys i have to inject daily with clexane and it hurts    i'm such a wimp lol OTD is the 30 june


----------



## Flygirl77

Morning ladies

Jo good luck for today   hope you got lots of fab eggs  

Hanna how you feeling? Did you go to work today? Hope youre taking it easy whatever youre up to   

Kizzy fanastic 2 onboard keeping everything crossed for you  

claire hope youre feeling better and sniffing is getting easier

Sugar good luck and hope you get lots of good eggs too 

Thinking about everyone today
luv c xx


----------



## josjourney

Hi girls, hope you all ok ,
Well done kizzy on being PUPO xx
Hanna, hope you ok hun did you go to work? take it easy xx
Sugar how did you get on today sweetie? thinking of you  xx
Christina, glad you doing ok hun  thankyou for thinking of me today xx
Claire, hi sweetie hope sniffing still ok and no side effects  xx
Just a quick post as still quite groggy from anaesthetic, it all went very well and i got *17* eggies  so happy. Been very tearful think that is down to anaesetic and emotional day... Now just   DP   get jiggy tonight with my eggies. Hope they dim the lights, candles, soft music make it all cosy for them  keeping everyting crossed now..... get a phone call tmr tell us how many have fertilized.     love to all  xxxxx


----------



## dinkydott

hi jo, 
yay for how many eggs you got thats amazing hunni,   for them in the lab tonight, and lots of lovely ems for you tomorrow, eeeekkkk hope they call you early....bless you hun, big day forr you today, you prob need a ggod sleep if you can sweeeti, are iv got tears in my eyes, so glad every thing went well for yoy, been thinking about all day,

yeah im better now than i was maybe my body is getting the hang of it, i had the most horrid head yesterday but ok today, got a few hot flushes thismorning, about hour after sniffing, but they went, so am happyer today.....   

hope you are all ok.....        sending to you all.xxxx


----------



## Hannushka

Hi ladies,
Jo- Fantastic result. Here's to a jiggy jiggy bang bang in the petri dish over night    
Claire- Glad you are feeling better, just keep up on the water and the headaches wont get too bad, hun xx
Kizzy-  Think what you doing it for, it'll be all worthwhile, hun  
afm- *YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!* Just had a call from The Bridge, 2 blasties just gone to freezer!!! And they will check out few others tomorrow which are nearly there! Weight of my shoulder has been lifted, we have a back up plan!!!!!
xxxxxxxxxxx
Hanna


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies

Just quick wee post as on my phone. 

Jo: that's fantastic news on eggies. Congrats and hopefully they will get jiggy tonight. 

Hannah: Congrats. That's great news. 

Afm: I got 10 eggs so hoping that they do their thing with Hubby's sperm tonight. Will get a call tom to see how many fertilise. However,fresh cycle has been cancelled as I have fluid in my endometrium and abdominal cavity. It's too risky. I was really upset but know they are doing whats best so it'll be fet with hrt in future for me. 

Xx


----------



## dinkydott

sugarpie ......sorry to hear that hunni, but like you say its for your own good.....and fet will soon be round the coner, bless you, my thoughts are with you thou, and try and keep smiling.....

yay hanna thats fab news......but hey pma...the back up plan is for your second baby.....


----------



## princess29

Hi girls!! 

Im back but need a big catch up, you have all been talking so much!! 

Im doing ok, not great I keep getting really anxious at the moment but thats to be expected I suppose, as it has been such a long road to get here.    Im still taking the pill until the 11th July so not long now until down regging although it seems like a lifetime until out 1st scan on the 27th July!   

Also I keep getting twinches in my sides and a lot of CM    is this normal? Apart from that I seem ok. 

Well im off for a catch up on you all now so will be back later. xxx


----------



## dinkydott

goodmorning my lovelys, 

im feeling alot better now thanks girls, yes drinking more water and head not so bad, well apart from, im bcoming fullgetful, i forgot a key to a house today and im hoping she will be home, im half way there, she hs not tx me to tell me she will be out so   .....apat from that dr is great  

jo thinking of you today and  ,hope you g your call soon, how are you feeling,

princess hi ya hunni, not long nw,i  cant help you with the twinge, i didnt take the pill...


----------



## princess29

Well ive missed a LOT!! So am going to go with the most recent news.   

Jo, amazing news on your EC hun, im sure you will have plenty of wonderful embies from that lot!    for you. 

Kizzy, fanastic news will be    for you.  
Claire, glad to hear you are feeling better, I hate headaches with a passion and am hoping because my meds are the same as the iuis I might avoid any side effects again! ! We shall see.  
Sugarpie, sorry to hear your news, I know it is for the best but you must me dissapointed.   for you, take care.  
  Hanna, brilliant news on the blasties, but hoping you wont need them for a while.        Flygirl, hope everything is good with you.      Hope I havnt missed anyone out but that was an epic catch up!!


----------



## dinkydott

hi princess.....fingers crossed you dont, but thats what i thought, how wrong was i, iv hada bad head though due to lake of water, i no that, i find it hard to drink 3ls but im tying now and heads are better, but iv had hot flushes also and i had to start sleeping with bed room window open, now i no iv changed there because i nomally moan to dp to shut it becouse im cold, 

joooooooo hunni any news, where are you today  hope your ok,


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi Ladies

Hanna:  That is great news.  Congrats.     

Jo:  How have your eggies got on overnight?       that many have fertilised for you.

Princess:  Twinges are very normal.  

Claire:  Thanks.  Glad that you are feeling better.

Thanks ladies.  I was really quite upset yesterday but know that they are doing it for the right reasons.  I wasn't given an option as they just said that they will not put them back in with the fluid, as dangerous for me and embryos.   Also the success rate would plummit to 20%!  Anyway, out of the 10 eggs, 8 have fertilised overnight.    I am pleased and am hoping that a few make it to blast on Sat.  However, every day it will change so just got to     and take each day at a time.

xx


----------



## princess29

Claire, thats not good then! Best prepare myself! I am already drinking plenty so hopefully that will help.   

Sugarpie, thats great news for you hun, I will be     for some beautiful blastos on Saturday for you. xxx


----------



## dinkydott

evening ladys....

sugarpie, yay for your 8 ems hunni, still got my fingerscrossed for you,  and  for them all the way to blast.

princess, yes lots of water is the way togo, thats where i went wrong,

jo sweeti, im worring about you, 

afm.....well had a fab acupunture today, i felt so relaxed when i came out, and a clear head, but i must still have a fuzzy head, i nearly 4got to sniff at 7.30. i went and blow my nose and the eastenders came on, then 10 mins later dp said have you done it.....  nooooo i forgot, god what would i done with out him,


----------



## josjourney

Hi girls, im sorry ive not been on today have been in pain and feeling very groggy hospital say that is normal and pessarys dont help..... But im resting and got to drink an extra 2litres of fluid... im bursting. I had my call and all fab 11 have fertilised so we are very happy go in thursday at 1.30 for ET it hasnt sunk in yet. Thankyou for all thinking of me i just see claires last message so wanted to stop you worrying sweetie. Sorry for no personals but i will be back tmr and just sending all my love and        for all you fantastic girls and to say thankyou for all    for me you are angels.... be back tmr. sweetdreams love jo xxxxx


----------



## amj2906

Hello girls!
Few days behind and as always there's been lots going on for all of us. 
Claire, I've had a few of those days when I've almost forgotten my sniff. It's a sign your getting used to it I think. You could set an alarm I guess. 
Hanna - good news on your frozen blasts. Hope you're getting on OK with 2ww. Taking it easy I hope. 
Sugar - I'm pleased you're staying positive. The docs know what they're talking about and a short delay is better than taking any risks. 
Princess - I did find time on the pill dragged a bit but once you get on to the next stage the time starts to fly by. I did get some twinges but no CM. 
Jo - excellent news about your EC and all your fertilised eggs. Good work! Rest up now and get ready for Thursday.

I've got my first stimming scan tomorrow. Trying not to feel too anxious. I'm sure the stimming is working so hope there'll be good news but still a little voice of doubt in my head. Finding jabs OK now, much quicker at it and not much in the way of side effects. My acupuncturist told me that summer is statistically the best time to conceive so that I'd share that for today's poistive thought!

Take care all 
x


----------



## dinkydott

hello my lovelys...

jo sorry to hear you have had a bad day,   2l more, bless you, yay for your ems      all the way to thurdays i give you lots more on thursday and after, but great news for et,   ......i can stop worring now, 

hi amj.....loving your acupunture pma....bring on the summer, well more of it....good luck for you scan tomorrow, hunni, get that voice out your head, every thing will be ok


----------



## Piglet1984

Hi girls, 

Hope you don't mind me joining you?

I started DR on the 3rd June, had my baseline scan last Friday but couldn't start menopur due to my uterus not be 100%, going back on Friday for 2nd baseline scan- hopefully I will be able to start next stage 

Been having acupuncture and listening to Zita!

I think I am at the same stage as a couple of you? 

xx


----------



## kizzywizzypink

That fab Jo all 11 fertilising well done and good luck for thus   

Hanna how you doing hun? we only managed to get 1 frostie but better than none    whats your OTD? 

Claire i did forgot totally one night to inject    i woke up in the night horrified lol i had DH and friends texting me 'dont forget' haha

Sugar keeping everything crossed for your embies


----------



## x-stacey-x

Morning Ladies just a quick one from me.

Today is my OTD & I'm ecstatic to say I got my    Can't believe it, it's so weird looking down on the HPT & actually seeing what I've wanted too for so long!

Good luck to all of you yet to test. I will be     you all get your BFP's too & I will be here with you all throughout your journeys


----------



## amj2906

Well done Stacey - that is fantastic news     Just what I needed to hear this morning. Take it easy and keep in touch. X


----------



## Flygirl77

stacey   fantastic news that has made me cry im so happy for you

welcome piglet xx

luv c xx


----------



## josjourney

Morning girls ,
*Stacey* well done hun so happy for you that is great news  keep in touch.
*Claire* How are you my honey  i read back and see you been suffering with headaches and hot flushes  i hope you are ok now sweetie  glad accupunture was better and you felt relaxed. All i can say is drink, drink drink the fluids do help and hopefully makes it easier for you to manage. Thinking of you... When is your first scan to see how dr been going? hope you not too busy today 
*Hanna,* how are you doing hun? when is your otd? hope you are well and   for those little embies take it easy 
*Kizzy* how are you doing hun? not long not to the 30th  i hope you have settled with injections now and got used to the pessarys.... they are not very pleasent take it easy hunny and   for your little embies holding on 
*Sugar* im so sorry to read your news sweetie, but they know what is the safest thing to do for you hun i   for your blast on saturday and sending lots of   and big   for you hun, im thinking of you and got everything crossed for you  .
*Amj* scan today good luck hun im     they find lots of lovely follies, i was anxious too was so sure that nothing had happened even though id blown up like a balloon  im sure you will be just fine thinking of you today 
*Princess* i hope the twinges have settled hun, i cant advice there as didnt take the pill but ring clinic if you worried hun. It isnt long for you now and believe me it goes so quick so hold on tight and you will soon be dr and then stimming it will fly.   
Welcome to* piglet* , goodluck friday i   this scan is better and has worked for you hun 
To all you other girls i may have missed big  and sending   to you all xxx
AFM.I feel great today im so happy not to be doubled over with too much wind and pain. I rang clinic again to see how embies have been overnight and 8 are dividing nicely and 1 is already split 5 times suppose that is good  she was pleased and said ET still at 1.30 tmr   Just had my hairdresser come and do my hair so i look lovely for my bubbies tmr  i hope everyone else is well today   xxxxxx


----------



## dinkydott

afternoon ladys.....

firstly....its fab news about satcey hey, and now we have 2 bfp......bring on the      

how is every1, 

amj, how did your scan go today hunni,

kizzy...i no its crazy that you can just 4get just like that.....   love it,

piglet welcome hunni, this thread is great and we are here for you,

jo, how are you feeling today.....not long now, been thinking about you....hope you relaxed, well as can be, fab the ems are coming along great, how many you having put back....
im ok and yes drinking more water, got to get it down me, i had a megger sleep today thou, finished at 1 and slept tell 5.....talk about long cat nap....im sleeping really well at the min....
my baseline scan is 12 july, i only got 1, i start stimming 14 july......


----------



## amj2906

Evening girls! 

Scan was ok although left me feeling quite scared and emotional. I've got 12 follies (6 on each side). One is 13 and rest are 10-11. I've got to up my menopur dose tonight and hope for a growth spurt between now and Friday's scan otherwise EC will be Wednesday instead of Monday. I know a few more days is no big deal but it's my birthday on wed and dont fancy spending it in hospital. Plus it just worries me that things are just 'OK' - I'd rather they were 'good' or 'great'. I'm probably setting expectations too high.

Jo - hope you get a good sleep tonight and all goes well tomorrow. Good to hear you feel well today and all is well with the embies. 

Welcome piglet and good luck for Friday. 

Big hello to everyone else xxx


----------



## dinkydott

hi ya amj.....bless you, about scan, hunni you have follies and thats fab, there is a fair few there, so thats good, by upping your does it will bring them along, iv not been where you are yet but from reading threads and other girls upping there dose, it does make alot of diff, fingers crossed its not on your bday, but hey, cant you look at it as a birthday press, pma, but heres a big ......hunni my birthday is sunday,


----------



## josjourney

Evening ladies ,
How are we all?
*amj,* claire is right you have follies there and a few extra days will prob give them that growth spurt honey. I have heard too that upping the dose just does the trick and makes a hugh difference. I know it is stressful sweetie but keep   and friday will be a different story and   all is good for you for EC monday. 
*Claire* hello sweetie. hows you today hun? birthday girl sunday how lovely what are you and DH planning to do? We are going to be advised by clinic tmr how many to put back as we really unsure, so difficult to know what is the best to do, and all these positives im reading they had one back so  we will take advice from the experts im thinking....how are you with sniffing now hun? hope the side effects settling. I think sleep if you need to i was so tired come the afternoon at work i struggled to keep my eyes open.... not long till your first scan now, then you start stimming so exciting. Sending you   and big 
AFM... had a much better day today although pessarys!!!! not too nice.... Really excited about tmr see how many strong embies we have and put them back in me ive missed them...My pessary tmr has to go up the back hole  dp thinks that is great fun im not too sure i agree  i will let you all know how we get on tmr, hopefully i sleep tonight. My mum is having funny dreams she said last night she dreamt they sent my embies to me on the bus with instructions and told me to meet them off the bus and do myself.....  so its not just me now with the crazy dreams  nite all sweetdreams xxxxx


----------



## dinkydott

morning ladys....

hope your all well,

jo, massive good luck for today hunni,     for you all the way, and will be thinking o you, 
your dh makes me laugh about the back door.....for my birthday, im going to my mims for a yummy bbq, so be good to see her and my brother, neice and nephew,


----------



## josjourney

Thankyou claire,  just getting ready to go very excited and no pain today yipee   back door pessarie done and dusted dont think im up for that again   i will let you know later how we get on, bbq sounds nice for birthday and spending it with family be lovely. Hope you are not getting any grim effects today from drugs... enjoy your day sweetie   xxx


----------



## Flygirl77

Jo good luck for transfer today     that it all goes well. Hope your mums dream doesnt come true lol  how funny! And def take advice of clinic on how many to put back after all they are the experts

claire hope youre well  
Amj- dont worry about follies they will get there 

Hanna- how you honey? hope embies are snuggling in nicely xx
Kizzy- hope youre doing well too  

hope evryone else is good
luv c xx


----------



## Hannushka

Hi ladies 
Sorry been a bit absent, haven't been very well...
Jo- Hope your ET went well, hunnie  . BTW I always do the pessaries at the back door, they are less messy that way, as you've probably noticed some of the waxy stuff sort of comes out, not when u stick it at the back. 
Amj- Congrats for your follies! I hope they have a growth spurt so you don't have to be in hospital on your birthday but if you do, what a lovely thing to know your ickle embies went to their home on your birthday  
Piglet- Welcome! Good luck for baseline friday  
Kizzy- I'm rather confused about the whole OTD. If I had a 3 day transfer on 18th, I counted 2wks as being 2nd july, but others who had same day their transfer are testing 30th june. 2wks from EC would be 29th though... I'm struggling to find the logic here... I'll just test on all those dates 
Stacey  *CONGRATS!!!*  Fantastic news, you know, I knew you'd have a positive, I just knew it. 
Flygirl- Hope your pregnancy going well xx
Claire- hope you are well. You doing anything nice for your birthday? Hope headaches have eased up and glad acupuncture going well xx
AFM- Haven't been too well ,been feeling rather dizzy since monday, went to work tuesday but came back home as was nauseous. But before anyone gets excited, it was because of an inner ear infection, nothing to do with Willie & Wonka... So been home doing nothing all week. 
Housemate had a baby girl on tuesday {SORRY IF TMI, NOT MEANT TO SCARE ANYONE}after being in agony for 2 days as docs failed to notice there was a problem meaning she wasn't opening, she was having bad contractions fro 36 hours and hospital wouldnt take her in. It was horrendous. Finally they did, and still refused c section and sucked the baby out. Both mum and the baby are fine now but baby's head was a funny shape due to the force of sucking, but apparently going to its right shape ina week, and mum of course is ripped apart. I just thought all this was so unnecessary stress for both of them. When I go to give birth I shall give written instructions what I want them to do if there is any sign of similar incident ie. c-section. Hopefully mum and baby come home today so I can practice with the little baby 
Hope you are all well xxx
Hanna


----------



## dinkydott

Hi girls.  This post could be a bit here and there.my usb. Stick has packed up on my net book   so I have gone on my phone. Trying to set it up was hard enough. Had to get. Safe gard of. And site is so small. Takes longer to write also.  but I could not stay away. Of all days my thing had to break... i have to find out how Jo was doing.and didnt want. You jo to think i had diserped.. plus also you other lovely. So if im sort sorry i dont mean it. it. Just its hard work on a phone.    Hannah. Sorry to hear you have been ill. And omg your poor friend. and. Baby. And litte head. Re the test. I no a lot of girls count from the. Day after ec they don't count the ec day. It's when the egg gets jiggy. So that's prob the dates get confussed.        Flygirl im good thanks hunni. Ooh not long tell tor first scan.  Hi everyone else. Sorry no more i cant write no more. My eyes are going boss eyed. Lol xx


----------



## josjourney

Hello lovelys ,
Well i am now PUPO today     it still seems like a dream, im very tired think all these lack of sleep nights are catching up with me.... Have my 2ww dos and donts it was a painless procedure the worst bit was i thought i may pee all over the table  we had 2 embies put bacl posy and pickle.... one was grade 1 one grade 2 sad thing was i had no other strong ones to freeze. But i am ok now and feel i wont need anymore as these too monkeys are with mummy and they arnt going anywhere 
*Claire,* hope you ok sweetie, you are so bless always thinking and worrying about us  i know im the same too, im fine now hunny back home and resting and dp running around doing all he can bless him.... 
*Hanna*, sorry you not been well hun, i hope willie and wonka are growing strong in mummy. Just take it easy, not sure im good with putting things up the back hole it popped back out but agree less gooey. Hope you are better soon hun not long till otd   
*Christina*, thankyou hun hope you are well and no more sickness or it is getting easier for you sweetie 
I hope everyone else ok sending big   to us all
Love to all from me, posy and pickle xxxxxx


----------



## dinkydott

Yay Jo your pupo. Glad your o
k. And fab you have to on board. Loving the names sweetie. And glad there back with mummy in there right home getting all tucked in. Lots of love x x x


----------



## kizzywizzypink

Hiya

Jo    congrats hunnie, you take it easy

Hanna my OTD was much longer last time so bit confused myself too lol

Flygirl i'm doing ok thanks just waiting and waiting lol

Hi everyone else hope your all ok


----------



## kizzywizzypink

Right i know its way to early but i did a test on thurs to make sure trigger shot was out my system and of course was a bfn, today i'm only 7dp3dt and did another test (i know i'm naughty) the same brand and there was a very very very faint line!!!


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies

I hope that you are all well.   

Stacey:  Congratulations.  Fantastic news.     Hope that you are keeping well.

Jo:  Glad that et went well and hope that you are keeping those 2 safe and sound.   How is your peeing situation at the moment?

Hanna:  Sorry to hear that you have been unwell.  Hope that you are feeling better soon and that your poor friend is home safe and sound.

Kizzy:  Very naughty indeed but also very promising!  Fingers crossed!   

AFM, I have been quite ill since ec on Monday and have had many visits to GP, clinic and hospital.  Hopefully on the mend although not quit ethere yet.  Out of the 10 eggs that we got on Monday, 8 fertilised and were going strong on day 3 so we decided to take the tough decision and push them all to blast at day 5.  happy to say that we found out today that we now have 4 blasts frozen for FET.  Hopefully one of them will be a success for us.Not sure when we will have FET as I think that I need to get fully better first so may be a couple of months.

xx


----------



## Hannushka

Hey ladies,
sugarpie-   Oh no, sorry to hear you've been unwell, but fantastic news on 4 blasts! Hope you get better soon to be able to put 1 or 2 to their real cosy home soon xxx
Kizzy- You naughty girl!!!    Now, do not test again until otd!  You either get worked up for no reason or the opposite, and neither is good for you... I do hope and   it will stay positive for you though!    I'm so suprised that I haven't had the urge yet, and I think I will wait till 2nd july (next saturday) which is a day after otd as working mon-fri next week and know if it'll be negative, I won't be able to go to work.
Jo- How are you, fellow pupo lady?  
Claire- How's downregulating going? You feeling ok? x
Flygirl- hope you are well! When is your scan? xx
Stacey- How are you? Still bouncing on the   ?  
AFM- I had an ok day today, was a bit dizzy in the morning but it was so busy I didn't have time to dwell on it   I haven't had any symptoms apart from strange stabbing pains in my ovaries, the sort you get on the side when you're running... if you know what I mean. I'm not still holding much hope for it to have worked for me, it's just a gut feeling though...
Please take care all
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
Hanna


----------



## josjourney

Morning lovelys  ,
*Sugar* im sorry to hear you have been unwell sweetie, you have had a rough ride of it lately  but wow 4 blasts that is great hun i would wait the few months too let your body get better then transfer those little embies to their new home... thinking of you and sending lots of   
*Hanna* hi hun, yes your otd is not far now  i think it is natural to feel like that i know i am too. Maybe that pain is overies doing something im sure our bodies will go through lots of aches and pains and take a while to settle after all those drugs we had, i hope it settles hun  i agree with testing id do it when people around hun but im     it will be a good result sweetie  
*kizzy* you minx testing early  but woohoo keep that line coming and getting stronger fantastic hun im     that it stays positive 
*Claire* where are you sweetie? i hope you are well and sniffing not turned you bonkers yet  have you had any-more side effects hunni? hope you ok and not working too hard. Can you rest in sun today going to be a scorcher 
I hope all you other lovelys are well and tx is going to plan with not too many grim side effects    
AFM, this 2ww is feeling more like 2 years  every twinge, pain, im analysing everything.... been taking it easy and just trying to do nice things and relax. I had low cramps like af type dragging day after ET seems to have settled first time today, clinic did say id get that due to going into the uterus with the catheter, my boobs are sore today think those pessarys must be working pumping me full of hormones.... my OTD is 7th july so just got to keep   that they are holding on and like their new home  my clinic have said crucial days are next tues, weds so just take it extra easy around then..... I hope everyone else is ok thankyou again for all your kind words and support   xxxxx


----------



## amj2906

Morning on this lovely sunny day!

Jo & Hanna, sounds like your symptoms are all to be expected and I'm sure you're both doing all the right things to help your embies settle in. Not long to go now till OTD - good to hear you're both being patient. Kizzy, the urge to test just got too much for you -   that your faint line gets stronger when you test on OTD. I think I'll avoid having any test sticks in the house during 2ww because I know I'll find it hard to resist. 

Sugar, great news about your frosties - 4 blasts is fantastic. Now you just need to rest and get better so you're in good health for your FET. 

Claire, I hope you're having a lovely birthday weekend and getting spoilt. Hope you're getting on OK with the sniffing and not too many side effects. 

Jo, Claire & Flygirl, thanks for the reassurance about the scan and follicle growth. I had another scan Friday and they were growing well so I'm less worried now. But they've still moved EC to Wednesday so I have another scan Monday. I've booked next week off as holiday and really looking forward to just chilling at home and doing lightweight chores that I never have the time to do. 

Enjoy the sunshine 
x


----------



## josjourney

Sorry forgot to say HAPPY BIRTHDAY* CLAIRE*       i hope you are being spoilt and having a fab day sweetie  xxxx
*Amj* hi hunni, glad scan went well sweetie i knew it would be good, and not long till EC weds   get some nice juicy follies its all happening. Enjoy week off be nice to chill with such a busy week hunni. Hope monday scan goes well too  xxx


----------



## Hannushka

Hi ladies,
Claire- Happy birthday hun!!     Hope you have had a wonderful day xx
Amj-Glad to hear the follies had a growth spurt. A bit of time off during that time is lovely, I wouldn't have been able to cope going to work straight after, but now, on 2ww work is a good distraction, and keeps me away from google  
Jo- You sound so like me. Every little twinge is a symptom of some sort in my head   Been worried as my boobs aren't that sore like they were earlier, I woke up this morning and the pain was gone... Makes me think it has failed. I keep getting these tiny pains in my ovaries, which I never get during af or before af so makes me raise that positive head up every now and again... How am I gonna cope with another week,eh?
Sugarpie- Hope you feeling better  
Our pregnant ladies- Flygirl and Stacey: Hope you are doing well x
AFM- What a beautiful sun shine today. I was sunbathing in the garden, then suddenly thought, maybe I'm not supposed to and rushed to the google, mixed bag of advice, so I decided to take 30minute break after every 30 minutes in the sun. I'm sure it didn't do no harm... People conceive in hot countries all the time and have healthy babies  
Little baba is home and she is gorgeous. I'm suprised I'm not feeling sad or self pitty, jealous or anything. I can't she is so darn gorgeous! I'm afraid to pick her up though... Must practice  
Take care lovelies
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
Hanna


----------



## josjourney

Morning lovelys ,
I hope we are all enjoying the sunshine beautiful day. 
Just wanted to wish *amj* goodluck with scan today sweetie, keep positive them follies are ready for ec weds 
*Hanna,* yes i have been reading and it seems my symptoms are very normal with what everyone is feeling, i think that we are so aware of every movement in there its driving me bonkers.... glad your friend is hope with buba and all is well. Hope you enjoy day not long till OTD now hun.
*Kizzy*, i hope you are not peeing on sticks again minxy  i know it is sooo tempting, but im thinking i may never test  not long to wait now and that line gets stronger for you 
*Sugar* i hope you are ok hun and things have settled a little bit with no more discomfort for you 
Our new pregnant mummys christina and stacey hope you both ok in this heat and all is well with you and bubies 
*Claire** claire* where are you sweetie hope you are ok and sniffing is not driving you mad with side effects  i hope you had a fab day yest. 
As for all you other beauties i hope you are all well and tx going well  
AFM.... I thought this morning last monday my eggies left me, so they are 1 week old today and burst into tears and couldnt stop  no one here just me, posy and pickle so i stopped myself by thinking i may be causing upset to them..... Im now puffy eyed and going to lunch with my mum so going to try and hold it together, my boobies are still sore,(TMI alert) and veins on them i never had before.....  no twinges today so far but af like pains yest, I just wish these two weeks would fly so i know either way it is like torture not knowing and watching every sign, symptom it is making me crackers girls  everyone enjoy the sunshine lots of     to everyone today xxxx


----------



## dinkydott

.......hi ya my lovelys.......

im back......my usb stick packed up on thursday and was using my phone friday, but then my free internet ran out, so went into town today to get new 1, just had probs installing it but all ok now.....

THANKS GIRLS FOR MY BIRTHDAY MESSAGES<  

i went to my mums for a bbq....it was lovely, but first time on my birthday since i can remeber,  i had no drink, only pints of that yummy water.....mmmmmm. made up for it with cake, .....

jo hunni big  for you today, keep thinging positive sweeti, happy hormoans hey.... but i can see where your comming from and a good cry was needed, but hunni now keep smiling, its all good, i no you must be going  .....i would be the same, and another waiting game, this one thou must be the hardest ever,      sending your way....

kizzy.....very naughty, but iv got my fingers crossed on that fait line, and it will get darker 

sugar....yay for your blasts, hope you dont have to wait to long....

hanna, hi ya hun, hope you ok, and you made me laugh about the sun, just be carefull, 

amj......pma.....its your time, dont think to yourself it has not worked, 

hi every1 else.....hope all well....

afm......well girls not many side effects now but worried the sniffing is not doing its job, my af turned up yesterday on day it should have, but not sure if its my with drawral bleed, it was on my day 8 of sniffing, can any1 advice me, is this normal, i was going to call the clinic today but dont want to look silly if this is my withdrawal bleed,  HELP.....


----------



## josjourney

*Claire* Hisweetie im so glad you are ok was worried about you  sounds like you had a nice day yest at your mums and loads of cake yep just what we need  water not so fun  but cake  glad you got internet thingy sorted sounds very complicated to me glad you understand it  as for your question hun im no good as i didnt bleed at all while sniffing as i was bit different to most of you and when af started so did sniffing so am no help to you but i would ring clinic hun if i didnt know put mind at rest. Sorry im about as much use to you as a chocolate teapot  but great to have you back  xxxx


----------



## Hannushka

Hi girls,
Claire- Did you take the pill before you started sniffing? If not, on what day of your cycle you started sniffing? See I took the pill first for a month so once i stopped i got my af, that was day 2 of sniffing. You need to have af before you start stimming, just not sure how long before. Best to call the clinic xx
Jo- Bless you   I know it gets emotional this journey. I almost cried on the bus this morning listening to a song... can't even remember what it was now   I'm worried, my boobs are back to normal now, not sore at all 
Everyone- lots of    &   
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
Hanna


----------



## dinkydott

evening girls,

oh im so glad to back on ff, missed every1,

jo you made me laugh choc teaspoon..... 

hanna, i didnt take the pill, i started sniffing on day cd 21, and af due normally on the day a did, they said i was going to get a bleed, but they didnt say when, im just worried because i have a bleed but on my af day.......i will have to call clinic i think,


----------



## peppa pig

hello

i love your posts very informative and i love the very necessary graphic details.  My eyes nearly popped out my head when you recently posted about the back passage.  I have two questions for you lovely ladies.

When then panic started around passports, i was reading thinking when is Claire DH's passport going to turn up... and straight to ours to check they are in date but i noticed that passports don't show proof of address 

Q1.  Do you need to proof of address as well and if so what is exceptable or just passports?

Lovely ladies you don't seem to  be waiting to start treatment anymore so my second ?

Q2. Would it be ok if i started a new anyone waiting to start thread part 2.  

Good luck to you all i have you bookmarked and i am following you all wishing you all sooooooooooooo much   

AFM  otherwise known as the unnamed lady thought that was a funny post to.  Found out about 4 weeks ago after being turned down 2.5yrs ago  that i can finally have PCT ivf funding x1....claire your so lucky getting 3 but i bet you won't need it (turned down previously as partner has children from previous relationship but PCT has now changed criteria so i am waiting to start the ivf journey... been high as a kite about it for past 3 weeks but a bit low this week....


----------



## Hannushka

Hi Peppa,
Lol at you going   about our pessary conversation   
You don't need proof of address, they got your address in their system already as you would have got your letter for your consultation.
Re- part two, It is usually the moderators who make a part 2 for a thread, which is when they close the first one, we have a few people here who are still waiting so maybe you want to do your own thread or just keep joining us here as you get lots of info from us 'pros'   
Take care hun
xxxxxxxxxxx
Hanna


----------



## josjourney

*Claire*, ring clinic tmr hun just to make sure it is what should be happening or you will go crazy with worry sweetie and prob for no reason and all is fine  dont worry about ringing them i have them on speed dial any problem or question........ i rang them to ask can i drive day after ET  i knew be ok but my naughty head made me pick the phone up and ring 
*Hanna*, i know i read your posts and know this sounds so normal hunni and i feel the same as you. We seem to have same things happening. I felt today like a pinching inside tummy but im thinking it could be in my head as i have convinced myself it was my beans trying to hold on  it is what my heart and head want to believe so im sticking with my story  keep     for our little embies hunni.
*Peppa pig* love the name  yes the back door storys very   but im not going there again although DP still well up for it  mine kept popping back out got in a right pickle with it. I think hanna answered your questions hun and yes we are always here to give advice and support through tx. Goodluck hun


----------



## josjourney

Just read your post peppa pig, you been through alot sweetie but you are on the road now. I know at the beginning we felt we was never getting going but once tests were done and we was on the road it flies i promise you  we are here for you and big welcome to this thread everyone is just fantastic and so kind and caring the support you need through this.... i dont know what i would of done without these girls and their support


----------



## peppa pig

thanks josjourney.  you'll be watching lots of peppa pig sometime soon.

i love theay this thread shoots from the hips think i will fit right in here.


----------



## dinkydott

good morning my lovelys,

big welcome to pepper pig, you more than welcome here, no matter where you are in treatment, i v just started my tx, 10 days in, we are at all diff stages on this thread, 
hunni when do you think you will start,

jo how are you today, when is your td again,

hanna, laura, kizzy, amj, flygirl, stacey, and all you other lovelys how are you girlys,

afm, least its cooler today, iv been told on another thread that my bleed is my withdrawal bleed and its more likely to happen on or around my normal af time, so im good with that, weight of my mind,


----------



## peppa pig

hi claire thanks for the lovely welcome

Glad you got  the answer to your question.  Being on this journey...it's so important to understand everything thats going on as the outcome we are all hoping for is such a presious one however sometimes i think a degree in fertility is needed its confusing enough which can stress me out with out adding in all the emotions and hormone to the mix good job us girls can muti task and have the abbility to talk to each other.

I don't realy know when i will start i think i should have an appoinment some time in August.. So i have told myself September,,,,but who nows what they will say!

Have a nice day hun


----------



## princess29

Hi girls, 

Gosh you lot can talk!! Everytime I get a chance to come on here im lost with all the news!! Im doing ok but taking the pill is dragging now and cant wait to start down regging and actually start injecting. Never thought I would say that!    I will try to keep up more with the thread, sorry for being so rubbish!!


----------



## dinkydott

pepper pig, i no lots go round in your head its     , then when you think you have sort one thing out another comes, but the ff web site and threads help loads, and being in a thread with a group of girls is so special, through thick and thin, every1 is like best mates, we all no what we are going through, not even your dp or dh could help you with, they try and are good for the cuddles ect, but deep down they dont no the half of it, bless them, love em, and so true about multi tasking, ......hunni what ever you need we will be here, i no how hard the waiting game is and so does many others, so feel free to jump on here when ever you want and if you need a moan or a chat, just keep thinking your nr to treament now than  a while back, also with the waiting game it does not stop, even after your first appt, another appt come and goes, but then you look back and think bloody hell how did i get this far. 

princess hi ya sweeti, yes you must get on here more hunni, , whens your dr again, hunni,     for you,x


----------



## josjourney

Hiya girls,
*Claire* Hi hunni , im glad you got answers sweetie and know it is all good and not to worry  yes much cooler today hope sleeping is better tonight  my OTD is 7th july still seems a million days away but im getting there still going crazy  and getting upset over nothing seems to be the norm now  i hope you have a good day 
*Peppa* hi hun, like claire said ff is great for support with people who really do understand what you are going through. It is so nice to post a concern and someone will put you at ease with an answer. Not long now sweetie and you join the roller coaster 
*Princess* hi hun, yes you must jump on here more  when is your next start dates? i hope the pill not driving you  with side effects hunni. Hope you are ok 
*Hanna* hope you not temting to POS too early   i know it must be so hard not to i know i think naughty thoughts everyday but i wont, i cant do it to myself got to be good..... Hows the cramping ? any better today hun? do you have sore boobs too? not long for you now till OTD hun   hope you are well 
*Amj* i hope scan went well yest hunni, are you going for EC weds? hope all is ok 
*Sugar* how are you feeling sweetie? im keeping    that all is ok for you hun. Take it easy 
Kizzy, hope you are ok hun and not been POS again    not long till OTD now  
Christina and stacey, hope you both are well too 
All the other ladies on here big  and   to you all hope we are all well.
AFM.... im doing ok today tears x1, pains/cramps x0, sore boobies x1...... Then i think why arnt i cramping today does that mean ive lost them, this is the worst 2 weeks ever the not knowing either way, but i promise i will not test untill my date  I bought a nice dress yest, lovley and flowing in the hot weather. Today and tmr i was told by hospital are my crucial days and not to do too much so am resting and trying to keep   although it is very hard too sometimes. Im just   my little ones have implanted now and i get to keep them, it has to be our turn now. I watched babies behind bars and thought they can have a baby after all that be in prison and still get a baby  is it just me .... Sorry rant over im good now promise.
Love to all jo  xxxxxx


----------



## dinkydott

hi ya jo, .......hunni,  was scaning the web the other week, and came across a lady who was writing a book about trying to get pregnant, one of her quots, was, laughing is good for the ems, and smiling, happy hormones, she said if your feeling down, put a comady film on, or some thing like lee evans, where you just cant help but laugh, it does wonders, i no just cant help it and your mind is every where, but while you should be chilling the next 2 days stock up on funny films or get some stand up comic dvds,
i will be investing in some for my time,      

i should be of to my acupunture lady at 3.30, but its chucking down here, and thurder storms,  , i am terrifid of them, i mean well terrifid, so i cant step out the door, dont no what to do, if i call her and tell her i cant make it, i have to pay still ........  it will stop b4 i have to leave,


----------



## josjourney

Claire   thanks for that info worth giving it a go. I know when i was sobbing i thought this cant be any good for embies bet they are hanging on for dear life  so i stopped. Me and dp always laugh he makes me giggle everyday so got to be helping or the embies think we are completly   and what are they letting themselves in for   had a panic yest thought i had no one around for OTD..... i knew i could get up at 5 and do pee with dp but then he would go to work and then wahat if it wasnt the result we are expecting i couldnt be on my own... but panic over dp got annual leave day so whatever way it goes i got my rock with me so all be ok  i    rain stops too hun you dont want to pay for it as you coulnt go hope it stops soon where you are hunni   xxx


----------



## Felicity77

Hiya, I had my prostap on thursday, not sure how quickly the side effects are meant to kick in but I have been feeling upset/angry/sad/really angry/hot/upset again and then fine in quite quick succession! very confusing and I now know what they mean by the term emotional rollercoaster.

I have to wait for my AF and then will have a scan on day five. Im still not sure how long I will have to take the gonal pen injections for.

Someone said royal jelly was a good suplement to take? anyone have advice on this? I am currently on Conception vitamnis from boots and then my usual supplements. And I'm having acupuncture. Hopefully it will all help


----------



## dinkydott

hi jo, are hunni, you just put tears in my eyes re your rock, so glad he has booked the day off, for you td, you both need the day off, 1 to tell every1 your fab news,2 to catch up on sleep,because you both prob wont get any the night b4 and 3, with the bfp he wont beabe to work anyway,tell your dh he has to make you laugh more,  

iv not gone to acupunture,   and iv not called, ......o well i didnt think much to her any way, for £50.00, not that good, the room was not even relaxing, i always think things happen for a reson, and today it was ment to thunder and poor in cambridge, to stop me going and waisting another £50.00,  ..........iv looked on the web again, and booked in for sat with another lady, she is ten pound cheeper, and also i can get a massage with the session for £48.00 all together, also on her web page i can see where she does it and the room looks chilled and relaxed, so yeah this was ment to be, am i naughty, i feel bad not letting her no, but iv got to think of me, not her and her money, its my money


----------



## dinkydott

oooops she is calling me.... 

sorry felicity, hi hows you, sorry hunni i cant help you with your qs,     for you


----------



## LV.

New home ladies 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=266287.msg4521818#msg4521818


----------

